# المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية Construction of concrete Piles



## المهندس محمد زايد (23 مايو 2008)

مراحل تنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية Construction of Concrete Piles​


*مقدمة *

منذ عدة سنين مضت كنت اجهل الخطوات المتبعة لتنفيذ مثل هذا البند المهم لعدم تنفيذي لمشاريع تحتويها. ولكن بعد ان قمت بتنفيذ عدة مباني متعددة الطوابق تحتوي على الاوتاد الخرسانية واكتشفت مدى أهمية ان يكون المهندس المدني مطلع بل ومدرك لجميع خطوات تنفيذ هذا البند , وبعدما شعرت لحظات من الضياع في أول مشروع نفذته فيه هذا البند . 
رأيت انه من الضروري بل ومن الواجب علي طرح القليل الذي تعلمته والخبرة المتواضعة التي اكتسبتها في هذا المجال في هذا المنتدى الغالي لتعم الفائدة على باقي الزملاء. 
وهذا من باب {خير الناس من تعلم علما" وعلمه } و { خير الناس انفعهم للناس }

وأنا لا اجزم أنني سألم بجميع نواحي التنفيذ لهذا البند فهو اكبر مما استطيع وأكثر تشعبا" مما نتصور ولكن سأحاول التركيز على اغلب النواحي العملية التي تواجه المهندس في موقع العمل ( سواء كان مهندس إشراف أو مهندس تنفيذ ) 
مع فتح باب إضافة المعلومة أمام من يملكها في هذا المجال. 

المسميات : الخوازيق : الاوتاد : الركائز : البايلات : Piles جميعها معاني مرادفة لبعضها البعض .
شخصيا" افصل استخدام كلمة: الأوتاد الخرسانية  وهي التي سأستخدمها في هذه المشاركة.


*في هذه المشاركة* لن أتكلم عن أنواع الاوتاد الكثيرة أو طرق تصميمها المختلفة بل سأركز على اكثرها استخداما" في المباني السكنية / والتجارية(Cast in – situ bored Piles )  وعلى آلية تنفيذها في الموقع, محاولا" تدعيم ذلك بصور من الموقع أو مخططات لمشروع. 

وسأقوم بأذن الله بتجزئة هذه المشاركة الى أربعة اجزاء متسلسلة : 
الجزء الأول – أهم المستندات الواجب توفرها قبل البدء بالتنفيذ .
الجزء الثاني – تجهيز موقع العمل قبل البدء بأعمال التنفيذ.
الجزء الثالث – تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد في الموقع.
الجزء الرابع – الفحوصات الخاصة بأعمال الاوتاد. 

يتبع .. بعد هذه المقدمة ملخص لهذا النوع من الاوتاد مع بعض التفاصيل المهمة بعد ساعات قليلة انشاء الله .....
والله ولي التوفيق​*م.محمد زايد*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (23 مايو 2008)

*ملخص لهذا النوع من الاوتاد مع بعض التفاصيل المهمة*

*تعريف وايضاحات*

قبل البدء بشرح مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية سأوجز ملخص بسيط عن نوع الاوتاد المراد شرحه في هذه المشاركة بالاضافة الى معلومات أساسية عن الاوتاد

Cast in – situ bored Piles 

ويصنف تحت نوع الاوتاد المسمى Replacement piles 
وصف بسيط لهذا النوع :
في هذا النوع من الاوتاد يتم استبدال التربة الناتجة من حفر مكان الوتد بالخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة في موقع العمل ومن هنا جاء مسماها (cast in situ ) لان هنالك أنواع أخرى قد تكون مسبقة الصب Pre-cast ,وغيرها الكثير .... ولكن اكثرها شيوعا" واستخداما" في المباني السكنية والتجارية هو هذا النوع . Cast in – situ bored Piles. الذي تدور مشاركتنا حوله . 

*متى يلجأ المصمم للأوتاد :*

يتم اللجوء الى الاوتاد الخرسانية في حال أدرك المصمم ان طبقات التربة المراد تأسيس المشروع عليها لن تستطيع تحمل الأحمال التصميمية المنقولة لها من المبنى وذلك إما لضعف هذه الطبقات أو لارتفاع منسوب المياه أو قربها من البحر ... أو لعظم تلك الأحمال. .. ..

وبالتالي تعتمد الأوتاد لنقل هذه الأحمال عبر أساسات المشروع والتي تسمى في مثل هذه الحالة هامات الاوتاد ( Pile Cap) ( أو ان تكون Raft foundation لكامل الاوتاد )
*بإتباع إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين :
* - 
1- *End-bearing *أي الوصول بالوتد الى الطبقة الصخرية العميقة اسفل طبقات التربة ليتم التحميل عليها .

2- *Friction pile * وهي طريقة التحميل عن طريق احتكاك الوتد بطبقة التربة المحيطة به .

3-وفي بعض الأحيان يتم اعتماد الطريقتين معا" .

 يتبع ... الجزء الأول ( اهم المستندات الواجب توفرها قبل البدء في مرحلة التنفيذ ) 

*م. محمد زايد​*


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 مايو 2008)

*الجزء الاول : اهم المستندات الواجب توفرها قبل البدء في مرحلة التنفيذ*

الجزء الأول : اهم المستندات الواجب توفرها قبل البدء في مرحلة التنفيذ ​

تلخص هذه المرحلة المستندات ( من مخططات ومواصفات ... ) المهمة التي ينبغي توفرها قبل البدء بمرحلة التنفيذ مع شرح وافي لها وكيفية التعامل معها وما هي أهم النقاط التي تحويها: 

اولا" تقرير فحص التربة investigation Report Geotechnical

من المعلوم انه قبل البدء في تصميم أي مشروع يتم دراسة طبقات التربة عن طريق مختبر مختص ليقوم هذا الأخير بتقديم تقريره المفصل عن حالة التربة وطبقاتها ووضع المياه الجوفية والتحاليل الكيماوية لها, مع تقديم الكثير من التوصيات والتي يعتمد المصمم عليها بشكل كبير لتحديد نوع الاوتاد والأساس وتوصيف الخرسانة .. وحتى ان التقرير يوصى بعمق الوتد المطلوب ومقدار الهبوط المسموح به في اغلب الأحيان . وبالتالي تعتبر هذه التقارير مرجع مهم جدا" للمصمم والمنفذ والدوائر الحكومية ذات العلاقة.
كما ان التقرير أيضا" يعطى مقدار الحمولة التشغيلية القادر على تحملها الوتد( Pile Capacity ) مقارنة بقطره. 

وبالتالي فأن كان المصمم سيتبع End bearing سيعلم من خلال فحص التربة مقدار عمق الوتد للوصول الى الطبقة الصلبة, وان كان سيتبع الطريقة الأخرى فسيحدد عمق الوتد من خلال نوع التربة بطبقاتها من خلال التقرير أيضا". 

مرفق هنا صور توضح طبقات التربة ( من خلال تقرير إحدى المختبرات المعتمدة )

من المعلوم انه لمعرفة طبقات التربة يتم اخذ عينات قياس قطرها 15مم تسمى ( borehole) يتفاوت عددها حسب مساحة ارض البناء كما أيضا" يتفاوت عمق هذه العينة حسب طبيعة المشروع من جهة وطبيعة الأرض من جهة أخرى . من خلال هذه العينات يتم تكوين جداول توضح طبقات التربة وتغيراتها من السطح وحتى العمق المطلوب , كما ويتم توضيح أنواع التربة لكل طبقة . وهنالك المعامل N وهو يمثل صلابة التربة من الصفر الى اعلى بشكل تصاعدي .

في الصورة الأولى : تجد الجدول من منسوب صفر وحتى عمق 10 م . وتوضيح نوع التربة لهذه الطبقة .

في الصورة الثانية  : تجد الجدول من عمق 11 م وحتى21 م ( وهو العمق المطلوب ) . وتوضيح نوع التربة لطبقتين مختلفتين .

في الصورة الثالثة : توضيح للرموز التي تتم فيه الإشارة الى التربة وأنواعها وبعض التفاصيل الأخرى ..

 يتبع ... لباقي المستندات الواجب توفرها قبل البدء بمرحلة التنفيذ 

توضيح لفحص طبقات التربة 1.zip​
​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 مايو 2008)

*تابع / الجزء الاول : اهم المستندات الوجب توفرها قبل مرحلة بدء التنفيذ*

ثانيا"/ المخططات الإنشائية للأوتاد Structural Drawings for Piles-

تنويه : تعريف بمسمى Piles Cap : هامات الاوتاد : وهي القواعد أو أساسات المشروع . 
فأينما ذكرت إحدى هذه الكلمات فمعناها واحد​. 

لكي يقوم المصمم بعمل المخططات الإنشائية للأوتاد يجب ان يتوفر لديه الآتي : 

1- الأحمال التصميمية الإجمالية على كل عمود أو جدار ( shear wall ) من أعمدة وجدران المشروع .
2- تقرير فحص التربة الذي تم الإشارة إليه أعلاه .

3- حسب الأحمال الناتجة يتم تصميم ( Pile Cap) أو أساسات المشروع للأعمدة وتحديد عدد الاوتاد المطلوبة لكل قاعدة ( فمن الممكن ان يكون هنالك عدد 2 أو 3 أو مجموعة من الاوتاد تحت كل قاعدة ) وذلك حسب الحمل التصميمي المحسوب والمنقول من خلال هذه الاعمدة..

4- تحديد بشكل مبدأي ( سيتم شرح لماذا مبدأي فيما بعد ) عمق الوتد وقطره وتسليحه.
5- تحديد المواصفات الخاصة بالخرسانة والحديد ( (Fcu , Fy ) وغالبا" لا تقل قوة الخرسانة للأوتاد عن 40N/m2 . 

6- تحديد اقل مسافة مسموح بها بين الاوتاد : وفي الكثير من الكودات –حسب الكود المتبع - لا تقل هذه المسافة من مركز الوتد الى مركز الوتد المجاور عن 80 سم . وفي الكود البريطاني "8004BS " لا تقل هذه المسافة عن 100cm , 

ومع ذلك يوصى ان تكون المسافة بين مراكز الاوتاد مساوية لثلاثة أضعاف قطر الوتد , وذلك لعلاقة هذه المسافة مع الاجهادات المتولدة في التربة المحيطة ,
الا اننا نرى ان اغلب المصممين يقومون بتحديد المسافات بين مراكز الاوتاد بضعف قطر الوتد وبعض السنتيمترات فقط . أي ان كان القطر 60 سم تكون المسافة بين مركزي وتدين متجاورين هي تقريبا" 130 سم اقل أو أكثر بقليل . ( وهذه المسافة باي حال لن تقل عن الحد الادنى المنصوص عليه في الكودات )

7- تحديد الاختبارات المطلوب عملها على الاوتاد للتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات وقدرتها على تحمل الأحمال التصميمية ( والتي سيأتي ذكرها لاحقا" ) .

بعد تحديد هذه النقاط يقوم المصمم بعمل مخطط تفصيلي للأوتاد Pile Layout ومخطط تفصيلي لقواعد المشروع Pile cap Layout وتوزيع الاوتاد عليها بحيث يحدد فيه الآتي : 
1- مواقع جميع الاوتاد بالنسبة لمحاور المشروع الأصلية .
2- قطر الاوتاد ( قد يلجأ المصمم لاعتماد أكثر من قطر للأوتاد حسب الأحمال التصميمية).
3- تسليح الاوتاد ونوع الحديد المستخدم ( ايبوكسي أو عادي حسب نظرة المصمم ومنسوب المياه في ارض المشروع ).
4- عمق الاوتاد.

5- Cut off level : وهو مصطلح مهم جدا" يجب معرفته تمام المعرفة ويعنى منسوب اعلى الاوتاد النهائي ( بعد المعالجة - سياتي شرحها ) وهو بالتالي منسوب اسفل القواعد . ( لفهم هذا الشرح ارجو الاطلاع على ملف الاتوكاد المرفق والتركيزعلى sec.X-X)

بحيث يقوم المصمم بتحديد منسوب سطح هامة الاوتاد Pile cap level على المخططات بربطها مع منسوب صفر المشروع . فمثلا" كثير ما تحدد ب( -60 )من منسوب الطريق الموجود أو المفترض ( صفر المشروع). وبطرح سماكة القواعد ( pile cap) يتم تحديد منسوب رأس الوتد ومنه أيضا" يتم معرفة ارتفاع اشاير التسليح ( سيأتي شرح ذلك لاحقا" ) .

6- تفصيل كامل عن ال Pile Cap بأبعادها وتوزيعها وتسليحها ... 

ثالثا" تسليم الوثائق لمهندس التنفيذ 

بعد الانتهاء من جميع الخطوات الموضحة أعلاه يأتي دور المقاول الرئيسي بحيث يقوم مهندس الإشراف ( أو المصمم ) بتسليم الوثائق التالية الى مهندس التنفيذ : 
1- المخططات الإنشائية المعتمدة. Approved Structural Drawing 
2- تقرير فحص التربة المعتمد من قبل المصمم.
3- المواصفات الفنية الخاصة للمشروع - ويهم هنا مواصفات الاوتاد – الخرسانة, الحديد , الفحوصات المطلوبة , ..
4- تسليم موقع العمل site layout.واعتماد صفر المشروع.Bench mark 


هنا ينتهى الجزء الاول من هذه المشاركة على ان يتبعه بأذن الله الجزء الثاني وهو مراحل تجهيز موقع العمل قريبا" ​
ولتوضيح الأمر مرفق طيه 
ملف اتوكاد - مخططات إنشائية لإحدى المشاريع موضح بها :

1- Pile Layout ( المخطط العام للاوتاد )
2- Pile cap layout ( المخطط العام للقواعد )
3- sections for all piles with the pile cap.( مقاطع توضيحية للقواعد مع الاوتاد)
4- بعض النقاط المهمة التي يحددها المصمم ويشير اليها داخل هذه المخططات .

Copy of Piles ..zip​


----------



## abdoo_farra (24 مايو 2008)

*الشكر الى كل من يشارك فى هذا الموضوع*

خريطة توزيع piles وطريقة التسليح فى ملف اتوكاد
انا قمت بتصوير فيديو كل مرحلة فى عملية تنفيذ pile لكن للاسف الملف كبير جدا 
سأحاول وضع الملف الايام القادمة

abdoo_farra.zip

REINFORCEMENT DETAILS.zip​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 مايو 2008)

*الجزء الثاني : مراحل تجهيز موقع العمل قبل البدء بتنفيذ الاوتاد*

الجزء الثاني : مراحل تجهيز موقع العمل قبل البدء بتنفيذ الاوتاد​
*بعد استلام مهندس التنفيذ جميع الوثائق المذكورة في المرحلة الأولى واستلام ارض المشروع تبدأ مرحلة تجهيز موقع العمل ملخصة بالنقاط التالية : *

1-هذه النقطة عامة لكل المشاريع  التأكد من خلو الأرض من خطوط الكهرباء والماء والاتصالات والغاز ... وذلك بإتباع الإجراءات الخاصة بهذا البند من خلال الجهات المختصة .

2-هذه النقطة عامة لكل المشاريع تحديد أركان المبنى الرئيسة ( من خلال دائرة المساحة أو من يمثلها) والتأكد من خلال مهندس الموقع من مطابقتها لمخطط المشروع والتأكد كذلك من المسافات بينها والزواية المحددة لشكل المبنى وملكية الجار... ومن ثم نقل هذه النقاط المحددة للمبنى الى خارج ارض المشروع للحفاظ عليها بإتباع الطرق المساحية الخاصة لذلك .
( وهذه الخطوة يقوم فيها مهندس الموقع في كل المشاريع سواء هنالك أوتاد أم لا ) .


3-هذه النقطة عامة لكل المشاريع تحديد صفر المشروع أو bench mark من خلال الاستشاري أو دائرة المساحة أو البلدية ( وغالبا" تكون منسوب اقرب طريق أو مبنى مجاور ..)

4-هذه النقطة عامة لكل المشاريع معرفة منسوب الأرض الطبيعية للمشروع بالنسبة الى صفر المشروع عن طريق قراءة ميزان القامة لمنسوب صفر المشروع ومن ثم منسوب الأرض الطبيعية للمشروع ( وعمل ميزانية شبكية ان لزم الأمر).

5-هذه النقطة عامة لكل المشاريع offices & plants Layout عمل مخطط تفصيلي لاماكن المكاتب والسور المؤقت وأماكن التشوينات ومناطق عمل الحدادين والتجاريين - بالاضافة الى الأماكن المخصصة لوضع المعدات الخاصة لعمل الاوتاد الخرسانية ... واخذ اعتماد المكتب الاستشاري لهذا المخطط.

6-هذه النقطة عامة لكل المشاريع عمل الإجراءات اللازمة لإيصال الخدمات المؤقتة من ماء وكهرباء واتصالات الى موقع العمل. 


7-عمل Trial Mix و تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية Mix Design  للخرسانة عن طريق مختبر معتمد بحيث يتم فيها - تحديد نسبة الاسمنت والماء والحصويات ومقاسها . - وتحديد نوع الإضافات ونسبتها – تحديد مقدار قابلية التشغيل للخرسانة workability - وتحديد نسبة ديمومة الخرسانة Durability - ونسبة المسامية المسموح بها ... . 
وطبعا" هذه كله حسب المواصفات و قوة الخرسانة المطلوبة والموصفة لجميع مراحل المشروع من الاوتاد حتى الأسقف والأعمدة .
مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ان تكون الخرسانة تحت منسوب الأرض مقاومة للأملاح ,, SRCوفوق مستوى الأرض ( Super structure ) نوع OPC. حسب التوصيف طبعا" . 

8-اخذ عينات من الحديد وفحصها عن طريق مختبر معتمد أيضا" .

يتبع في المشاركة اللاحقة " خطوات تجهيز لاعمال الحفر من مراحل تجهيز موقع العمل قبل البدء بتنفيذ الاوتاد - ​
م.محمد زايد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 مايو 2008)

*مراحل الحفر ... تابع لمرحلة تجهيز الموقع قبل اعمال تنفيذ الاوتاد*

*تابع تجهيز موقع العمل *​
*اعمال الحفريات*

في المشاريع التي تحتوي على أوتاد هنالك مرحلتين من مراحل الحفر ألا وهما : 

اولا" / مرحلة الحفر حتى منسوب سطح الاوتاد الخرسانية ( قبل المعالجة Trimming) 

ولشرح هذه المرحلة يجب التطرق الى ما يسمى طول الوتد الفعال وطول الوتد الكلي : 
1-	طول الوتد الفعال : وهو طول الوتد من منسوب اسفل القواعد وحتى العمق المطلوب اسفل طبقات التربة وهذا هو الطول التصميمي والفعال للوتد.

2-	طول الوتد الكلي : وهو طول الوتد الذي يتم حفره واستبدال التربة منه وصبه بالخرسانة ويساوي هذا الطول طول الوتد الفعال + طول رأس الوتد ( أرجو الاطلاع على شرح هذه النقطة من خلال بند " الهدف من هذه العملية" الموضح أدناه )

حيث ان الاوتاد يتم صبها بحيث يساوي ارتفاعها الكلي العمق الفعال المحدد من قبل المصمم أو المختبر ( وليكن 13م ) + يضاف عليه مسافة طول التراكب المطلوبة حسب قطر حديد التسليح المطلوب حيث أنها تحدد حسب طول إشارة الحديد فوق منسوب أل PCC ( وتسمى رأس الوتد pile head)

الهدف من هذه العملية

انه و بعد الانتهاء من صب الاوتاد نقوم بتكسير رأس الوتد بالمسافة المطلوبة وصولا" الى cut off level ( الذي تم تعريفه سابقا" في بند المخططات الإنشائية ) - مع الإبقاء على اشاير الحديد - وذلك للأسباب التالية : 

-	الحفاظ على اشاير الحديد أثناء عملية حفر وصب الاوتاد ولضمان سهولة حركة المعدات الى حين الانتهاء من هذه العملية .

-	انه أثناء صب الوتد في الحفرة سينتج اختلاط للخرسانة مع التربة بالاضافة الى المادة الخاصة التي تصب أثناء الحفر لتدعيم جوانب التربة والتي تسمى ( البنتونايت ) وبطريقة الضغط الناتج من عملية الصب ستتكون هذه الطبقة اعلى الوتد ولذلك يجب تكسيرها. 

-	ويرجى الانتباه هنا ان اغلب المواصفات تنص على بروز الوتد 10سم داخل هامة الوتد ( pile cap ) أي ان منسوب سطح الوتد النهائي ( بعد التكسير ) اعلى من منسوب سطح طبقة ال pcc ب 10سم


يتبع .. المرحلة الثانية مع الصور المرفقة


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 مايو 2008)

*المرحلة الثانية من مراحل الخفر*

ثانيا" / مرحلة الحفر حتى منسوب اسفل القواعد وطبقة النظافة . 

وهي العملية التي نقوم بها في جميع المشاريع المعتادة وتبدأ بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية بالكامل لتحديد منسوب ال PCC للقواعد .
ولكن هنا يتم الحفر بشكل دقيق حول رؤوس الاوتاد لتجنب الإضرار بها .

تنويه : 
هذه المرحلة لا تبدأ إلا قبل تحديد محاور المشروع ومحاور الاوتاد والذي سيأتي ذكرها قريبا" إنشاء الله . 

ولإيضاح هذه العملية أرجو الاطلاع على المثال المذكور في المشاركة التالية لهذه المشاركة مباشرة" والى الصور المرفقة .

المرفقات : 
تجدون بالمرفقات صور أخذت من إحدى المشاريع التي ننفذها في الوقت الحالي ( عدد ثلاث صور ) لتوضيح عملية الحفر للمرحلة الثانية والتي يتم بعدها معالجة وتكسير رؤوس الاوتاد .

يتبع ... مثال حسابي لتوضيح كيفية حساب مناسيب الحفر مع صور لرؤوس الاوتاد وكيفية تكسيرها 

م.محمد زايد

Excavation for pil cap1.zip​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 مايو 2008)

*تابعمراحل الحفر ورؤوس الاوتاد*

مرفق هنا عدد 5 صور لتوضيح رؤوس الاوتاد :

من المهم الاطلاع على هذه الصور لتتضح الفكرة​
صورة رقم 1 + 2 : توضيح رؤوس الاوتاد مع الانتباه الى انه تم وضع اشارة حمراء حول الاوتاد وهي تمثل Cut off level المنسوب الذي يكون عنده تحقق طول الوتد الفعال والذي يجب تكسير رأس الوتد عنده فقط .

صورة 3 Trimming of pile توضيح الية تكسير رأس الوتد . 

صورة 4 + 5  : توضح رأس الوتد بعد التكسير والوصول الى cut off level

pile head 01.zip​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 مايو 2008)

*مثال حسابي يوضح كيفية احتساب مناسيب الحفر للمرحلتين*

مثال حسابي على هذه المرحلة :​
لدينا هذه المعطيات من خلال المخططات الإنشائية والمعلومات التي تم معرفتها من خلال قسم المساحة : 

1-	تم تثبيت صفر المشروع ( bench mark ) من خلال نفس منسوب الطريق المجاور للمبنى .

2-	بعد قراءة ميزان القامة ( الشبكية ) مع فرضية ان ارض المشروع مستوية تم تحديد منسوب الأرض الطبيعية ب -30سم من منسوب الطريق ( أي اخفض ب 30 سم من الطريق ) .

3-	من المخططات تم معرفة ان منسوب سطح القواعد ( top of the pile cap ) بمنسوب – 60سم من منسوب الطريق . وان معدل ارتفاع أو سماكة القواعد هو 100 سم 

4-	حديد التسليح للأوتاد قطر 16 مم أي ان طول التراكب = 80 سم . 

من خلال هذه المعطيات مطلوب تحديد منسوب الحفر للمرحلة الأولى ( منسوب رؤوس الاوتاد قبل المعالجة ) وللمرحلة الثانية منسوب طبقة النظافة ؟-	

منسوب اسفل القواعد = منسوب سطح القاعدة + سماكة القاعدة = 60 سم + 100 سم = (-160).

-	بما ان الاوتاد بعد المعالجة يجب ان تبرز مسافة 10 سم فوق القواعد إذا" منسوب رأس الاوتاد النهائي بعد المعالجة = منسوب اسفل القواعد + 10 سم = (-160) + 10 سم = ( -150 ) .
-	بما ان طول اشاير الحديد المطلوب = 80 سم اذا" منسوب سطح رؤوس الاوتاد قبل المعالجة وهو منسوب الحفر المطلوب = منسوب سطح الاوتاد قبل المعالجة + طول الاشاير = (-150) + 80 سم = ( -70 ) . 

- والآن لمعرفة ارتفاع الحفر المطلوب 
= الفرق بين منسوب الأرض الطبيعية ( -30 ) وبين منسوب سطح الاوتاد قبل المعالجة = 40 سم . 

إذا" نقوم بعملية الحفر بمقدار 40 سم للوصول الى منسوب اعلى رأس الوتد قبل المعالجة ليتم البدء في عمل حفر الاوتاد . ( وهذه هي المرحلة الأولى من الحفر)

تنويه

في كثير من الأحيان نجد ان عمق الحفر المطلوب للمرحلة الأولى قليل وبالتالي نبدأ في عملية تنفيذ عمل الاوتاد من سطح الأرض الطبيعية فمثلا" وبالرجوع الى المثال أعلاه ( عمق الحفر 40 سم ) وفرضا" أننا سنقوم بتنفيذ الاوتاد من منسوب الأرض الطبيعية سنضطر فيما بعد بتكسير ومعالجة رؤوس الاوتاد مسافة = 40 سم + طول التراكب 80 سم أي مسافة = 120 سم . 
و علينا دراسة الكلفة لكلا الحالتين لنرى أيهما أوفر وأكثر سرعة في التنفيذ . 

ولتحديد منسوب الحفر للمرحلة الثانية : 

منسوب الحفر للوصول الى طبقة النظافة = منسوب اسفل القواعد ( -160 ) + سمك طبقة النظافة 10 سم = ( -170 ) من منسوب صفر المشروع أو الطريق

إذا" عمق الحفر الكلي من الأرض الطبيعية = الفرق بين منسوب الأرض الطبيعية وبين منسوب اسفل طبقة النظافة = 170 – 30 سم = 140 سم من سطح الأرض الطبيعية 
 انتبه هذا صحيح في الوضع الطبيعي بدون وجود اوتاد ومرحلة اولى للحفر .

اما هنا ............. 
فقد تم حفر المرحلة الأولى الى منسوب رؤوس الاوتاد = ( -70 ) أي ان عمق الحفر للمرحلة الثانية = الفرق بين منسوب اسفل طبقة النظافة (-170 ) وبين منسوب حفر المرحلة الأولى ( -70) وهو يساوي 1 متر فقط 
وبطريقة اخرى فقد قمنا بحفر المرحلة الأولى بعمق 40 سم وبما اننا نختاج الى 140 سم للمرحلة الثانية من سطح الأرض الطبيعية اذا" نحتاج فقط ال 1 متر للمرحلة الثانية 

يتبع . .. تحديد محاور الاوتاد ونقاط مهمة يجب مراعاتها ( سأحتاج الى بعض الوقت لوضع هذه المشاركة ) 
​
م.محمد زايد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس محمد هده المشاركة القيمه ولكن حقيقة بالنسبة لي اتابع واستمتع بما يكتب وان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه ابدا بالمشاكة معك في كل نقطه واجعل هناك استراحه للمشاركة عند تجهير الاوتاد .
حتى نتمكن من المشاركة .
في البدايه كما اسهبت في البايلات الخرسانية 
هناك نوعين من البايلات من حيث مبدأ التحميل لها
النوع الاول يرتكز على طبقة صلبه من الصخور وتسمى Bearing Pile
وتعتمد على نظرية نقل أحمال المبنى إلى أعماق كبيرة تتراوح بين 8 متر إلى 25 متر تحت سطح الأرض حسب عمق السطح المناسب للتأسيس... وتستعمل للمباني الهيكلية ذات الأحمال الكبيرة
النوع الثاني بعتمد على الاحتاك بين جسم البايل والتربه المحيطة ويتكون الطبقة الصخرية عميقة وتسمى Friction Pile وتعتمد على تحمل التربة المحيطة بالبايل للأحمال الناتجة عن المبنى بالحتكاك المباشر ... وعادة يتحدد طول البايل بمقدار 30 مرة من قطرة ... كما يتخذ البايل شكل متعرج مما يساعد في زيادة قوة الأحتكاك بينه وبين التربة المحيطة
ويعتمد تحديد اي من النوعين بناءا على فحص التربه من حيث عمق الطبقة الصخرية وكدلك على مقدار الحمل على البايل.
وتستخدم البايلات لنقل الاحمال الى طبقات اكثر عمقا وفدرة على التحمل ولتقليل الهبوط في المباني عندما تكون الاحمال كبيرة وقدرة تحمل التربه قليل.
وكدلك تستحدم البايلات بدل من الجدار الاستنادي لدعم التربه عندما يكون عمق الاساسات كبير 

- البايلات الخرسانة المصبوبة في موقعها: 
تعمل هذه البايلات في مكانها عن طريق ثقب الأرض بالقطر والعمق المطلوبين ثم يملأ هذا الثقب بالخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة ... وتنقسم هذه البايلات إلى: 

أولاً : بايلات تصب في مواسير لها كعب بأسفلها وتترك عند رفع المواسير وصب الخرسانة داخلها مع دقها بالمندالة ومن أنواعها: 

- بايل سمبلكس: 
عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40 سم لها كعب بأسفلها تدق بواسطة مندالة آلية في باطن الأرض إلى أن تصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم تصب بداخلها الخرسانة وتدق بمندالة أخرى وفي أثناء ذلك ترفع الماسورة بقدر معين حتى لا يدخل التراب داخلها... أما الكعب السفلي بالماسورة فيترك في قاع البايل إذا كان من كتلة واحدة أو يرفع مع الماسورة إذا كان بشفتين تنضمان وقت دق الماسورة وتنفتحان وقت صب الخرسانة ورفع الماسورة ... ويتحمل مثل هذا البايل من 40 إلى 50 طن – 

- بايل فرانكى: 
وهو عبارة عن عدة مواسير تدخل إلى بعضها البعض حتى يسهل لها الوصول إلى أعماق كبيرة داخل الأرض وقد يعمل كعب للبايل من الخرسانة المسلحة ويترك في الأرض لمنع دخول مياه الرشح للمواسير ... ويستعمل طريقة القاعدة المتسعة في قاع البايل ويتحمل هذا البايل من 50 إلى 80 طن – 

- بايل فيبرو: 
وهو عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40سم لها كعب مخروطي منفصل بشفة وتدق هذه الماسورة إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يزال الكعب ويوضع في ماسورة التسليح المطلوب ثم تصب الخرسانة فيها وترفع وتخفض الماسورة حوالي 80 مرة في الدقيقة مما يدمك الخرسانة في البايل – ويتحمل هذا البايل حوالي 60 طن وهو صالح للأراضي ذات التربة الرخوة – 

- بايل سترونج: 
هذا البايل يشبه إلى حد كبيربايل سمبلكس إلا أن الكعب السفلي يعمل من الخرسانة المسلحة المغطاة بكعب من الصلب حيث تصب الخرسانة داخل الماسورة وتدك بقوة حتى تفصل الكعب السفلي وتكون قاعدة متسعة أسفل البايل... ويتحمل هذا البايل من 25 إلى 30 طن. وبجانب أنواع البايلات المذكورة سابقاً يوجد أنواع أخرى تعمل بنفس الطريقة. ولكن بقوة تحمل أكبر مثل بايل مونوبلكس ويتحمل 50 طن وبايل دوبلكس ويتحمل 60 طن وبايل تربلكس ويتحمل 75 طن وبايل كوتربلكس ويتحمل 90 طن. 

- بايل أندر ريمد: 
يستعمل هذا البايل في الأراضي الطينية السوداء وبعض الأراضي ذات التربة الغير مستقرة والتي تتشقق من اختلاف الفصول الأربعة عن طريق زيادة ونقصان الرطوبة في مكونات التربة. لذلك تعتبر هذه التربة خطرة جداً في التأسيس عليها للمباني . وفي حالة ضرورة البناء عليها يجب الوصول لأساس المبنى إلى عمق في التربة بحيث يكون تأثير اختلاف الفصول على التربة يكاد يكون منعدماً مع استعمال مثل هذه البايلات في التأسيس ... وتكوين هذا البايلات بسيط حيث يعمل حفرة بواسطة المثقب البريمي للعمق المطلوب ويستعمل جهاز الاندر ريمنج لتوسيع قاع هذه الحفرة وذلك لعمل القاعدة المتسعة للبايل – ويمكن عمل أكثر من قاعدة متسعة في البايل الواحد – 

ثانياً :بايلات تعمل من مواسير مفتوحة بدون كعب ثم تفرغ داخلها الخرسانة وقد يبلغ قطر الماسورة 40سم كما يبلغ متوسط البئر الخرساني الذي تخلفه من 12إلى15 متر تبعاً لمنسوب الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ومن أنواع هذه البايل الأتي: 

- بايل ستراوس: 
وهو يشبه إلى حد كبير بايل سمبلكس السابق شرحه إلا أن ماسورة البايل في هذه الحالة تدق بدون كعب.وعلى ذلك ترفع الأتربة من داخل الماسورة بواسطة أجهزة خاصة ثم تصب فيها الخرسانة وتدمك... وقد يعمل هذا الخازوق بطريقة أخرى في الأرض الطينية وذلك بحفر البئر بواسطة المثقب البريمي إلى أن يصل للأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم وضع تسليح الخازوق فيها وصب الخرسانة عليه ويتحمل هذا البايل من 20 إلى 25 طن –

- بايل كمبرسول: 
يعمل بئر قطر حوالي 80سم بمندالة مخروطية تسمى حفار حتى يصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يدك قاع البئر جيداً بمندالة مستديرة تسمى الدكاكة ثم يملأ البئر بالخرسانة بنسبة 1أسمنت : 5 رمل : 10 دقشوم وتدك كل طبقة بمندالة تسمى البطاطة . ويتحمل هذا البايل من 80إلى 120 طن. 

- بايل ولفشولزر: 
يدق ماسورة قطر حوالي 30سم – 40سم حتى الطبقة الصالحة للتأسيس ثم ترفع الأتربة التي بداخلها ويوضع حديد التسليح بها وتغطى فتحتها العليا بإحكام مع ترك فتحات بها لتوصيل****** الهواء المضغوط الذي يسلط داخل الماسورة فيطرد مياه الرشح التي تكون داخلها. ثم تصب الخرسانة بنسبة 1 أسمنت :4 رمل : دقشوم وقد يحدث الهواء المضغوط اهتزازات أثناء رفع الماسورة بقوة فيموج السطح الخارجي للبايل- 

- بايل ريموند: 
ويتكون من رقائق اسطوانية داخل بعضها يتراوح قطرها بين 40-60 سم عند أعلى الخازوق وقطرها 20-28سم عند أسفله ويدق بداخلها بواسطة ماندريل ويترك الرقائق الأسطوانية في التربة بعد ملئها بخرسانة البايل – 

3- أساسات القيسونات: 
وتستعمل هذه الأساسات في الكباري أو الأعمال البحرية أو المجاري المائية وقطرها أكبر من الأساسات الخزوقية وتتحمل أحمال أكبر منها. 
وقد يعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات بالخشب أو الحديد أو الخرسانة. وقد تشيد أما من داخل غرفة تغطس في المياه عن طريق عمل ستائر مانعة للمياه حولها وهذا النوع يسمى بالحجرة الغاطسة. أو قد تشيد حجرة عمل القيسونات من النوع مفتوح السقف.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 مايو 2008)

مهندس رزق , نورتنا في هذه المشاركة الرائعة , دايما" حاضر ما شاء الله عليك 

انا شخصيا" اضفت لمعلوماتي في هذه المشاركة الكثير اتمنى من حضرتك المتابعة 
لكن .. من خلال تواجدي في الامارات والتي تتميز تربتها بالضعف ولكثرة المناطق المجاورة للبحار ايضا" فأن عمل الاوتاد يمثل ما نسبته 70% من المباني ( ارتفاع متوسط وما فوق ) 
وجدت ان هنالك نوعين من البايلات التي تصب في الموقع ( وهو موضوع المشاركة ) 
اولاهما : Continuous flight auger or auger injected piles
والمعروفة ايضا" ب CFA pile
,والثانية : Drilled-in tubular piles
وهي ستكون محور حديثنا في هذه المشاركة 
وتتميز انها اكثر عملية ........ ولكن الطريقة الاولى تلزم عند وجود تربة ضعيفة جدا" 
شاكر مرة اخرى لمداخلتك الرائعة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للاخ المهندس محمد وللاسف تعرفت عليه حديثا كنت اتمنى ان اتعرف عليه قبل ذلك وذلك حقيقة انني ضيف جديد على المنتدى فعضويتي بحدود الثلاث اشهر.
بخصوص ما طرحته انا اتفق معك تماما فهذا ما واجهته في باب "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" مكان الخيار اما ان اتوقف عن الكتابه وهو الحل الاسهل او الاستمرار في الكتابه للفائدة للجميع ولاستمرار هذا المنتدى الذي يحوي على مشاركات قيمه .
وباعتقادي ضعف المشاركات يعود الي ان النسبة الكبيره حديثي التخرج وهناك نقطة الخجل من ان تكون معلوماته خطأ فيحجم عن المشاركه ولاجل هذا السبب قررت الاستمرار في الكتابه حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع فالمعظم يستهل اما السؤال او وضع برامج وكتب منقوله من هنا وهناك ولا اقلل من هذه المشاركات فقد استفدت كثيرا منها .
ويمكنك ملاحظه ضعف المشاركات حتى في الندوات الهندسيه حيث يكون المشاركات فقط ( وللاسف الشديد بوجبة الاكل) اما الناحية العلميه فهي قليله جدا ومحصوره في عدد قليل.
وانني اتمنى عليك ان تستمر في السلسله وان شاء الله اشاركك فيما لدي من معلومات لانها هذا الموضوع قيم جدااا واللذين لديهم معلومات عددهم قليل فلا تتوفر الخبره الكافية الا لم يعمل في الخليج او دول اجنيه من حيث الكم والتكرار.
امكا من حيث الاقبال فالاكبار يزداد بعد ان يصبح الموضوع معروم ويمكنك ان تلاحظ ذلك من خلال عداد عدد المطلعين على الموضوع .
فعدد المشاركات الفعليه من الاعضاء =1 اما عدد المشاهدين 366 ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فالمشاركه برأيي لا تكون بالمدح والثناء ولكن بتقديم المعلومه المفيده.
واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه حتى لو كانت المعلومه لديه خطأ فمن خلالها يمكن تصحح المفاهيم.
اسفعلى الاطالة
واللقاء في مشاركة 
نع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 مايو 2008)

*تابع مراحل تجهيز موقع العمل والحفريات ( تثبيت محاور الاوتاد )*

*تحديد محاور المشروع ومحاور الاوتاد*​
أعمال تحديد محاور المشروع ( الخنزيرة ) 

بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الحفر لمنسوب اعلى رأس الوتد ( المرحلة الأولى من الحفر ) نقوم بالاتي : 

1- بالغالب في مثل هذه المشاريع تكون الأرض رخوة بشكل لا تسمح بحمل معدات الحفر وبالتالي نقوم بعد انتهاء مرحلة الحفر الأولى بفرش طبقة حصوية من الرود بيس (road base ) بسماكة 20سم تقريبا" وذلك لتسهيل عملية حركة المكن والمعدات .

2-بعد انتهاء الخطوة السابقة يتم وضح الخنزيرة للمشروع ( المحاور الرئيسية للمشروع بأكمله من A-Z &1-20..) ) بالشكل الطبيعي كأي مشروع اعتيادي. ( ولن أتطرق الى شرح هذا الموضوع فقد ذكر كثيرا" في المنتدى ) 


إسقاط مواقع الاوتاد وتحديدها على ارض المشروع 

هذه العملية من أهم واخطر الأمور الواجب مراعاتها من قبل مهندس الموقع ومن قبل مهندس الإشراف.

ولإدراك أهمية هذه العملية علينا التفكير بآلية نقل الأحمال من الأعمدة الى الأساسات ( هالات الاوتاد) ومن ثم توزيعها على الاوتاد داخل هذه الهالات ( pile cap ) بالتساوي . ويجب التنويه انه يتم توزيع الاوتاد لتأخذ الأحمال ونقلها الى طبقات التربة ,,,,,,, بمعنى آخر أي إزاحة لمواقع الاوتاد عن مراكزها سيتسبب بخلل في عملية طريقة نقل الأحمال 

يتبع .........
.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 مايو 2008)

*تابع المرحلة الثانية ( تحديد محاور المشروع ومحاور الاوتاد )*

تابع ...تحديد محاور المشروع ومحاور الاوتاد


طريقة إسقاط مراكز الاوتاد​
كما نلاحظ في مخطط الاوتاد المرفق في المشاركة الأولى فان المخطط يوضح مراكز الاوتاد و المسافات بينها وبين بعض وبينها وبين محاور المشروع الأساسية وبالتالي سنقوم بعملية تحديد 

مراكز الاوتاد تمهيدا" لبدء عمل الحفارة الخاصة بالأوتاد ,, وتتم هذه العملية بالشكل التالي : 

1- قبل البدء في تثبيت العلامات نقوم بترقيم جميع الاوتاد بشكل متسلسل وتثبيت هذه الأرقام على نسخة من مخطط الاوتاد Pile layout 

وتوزيع نسخة لكل من ,,,مقاول الاوتاد ,,, ومهندس الاستشاري ,,, بالاضافة الى نسخة مهندس التنفيذ . 

2- نقوم بتثبيت علامة ( قطعة من الحديد ) في مركز كل وتد 

ويشار إليه برقم هذا الوتد حسب الترقيم الموجود على المخطط المرقم والموضح في الخطوة 1

3- يتم إسقاط مواقع مراكز الاوتاد بإتباع إحدى الطرق المساحية التالية :

I.الطريقة التقليدية باستخدام شريط القياس واخذ الأبعاد من نقاط تلاقي محاور المشروع الى مراكز 

الاوتاد من الاتجاهين ( X,Y ) ومن ثم تحديد الوتد المجاور من خلال الوتد المحدد مسبقا" ويتم تأكيد 
ذلك بمقارنة الوتد الثاني مع قياس المسافات التي تفصله عن محاور المشروع ... ويتم تكرار هذه العملية مع بقية الاوتاد --------

ولكن لا ينصح بإتباع هذه الطريقة لقلة عامل الدقة بها وكثرة احتمالية حدوث الأخطاء .

II.باستخدام جهاز الثيودلايت : ولانجاز ذلك يجب عمل الآتي : 

1-يتم تثبيت نقطة مرجعية خارج المشروع على ان تقع بمكان متوسط لأغلب الاوتاد , 

2-يتم تحديد بعد هذه النقطة من الاتجاهين عن احد محاور المشروع الرئيسية لكل اتجاه وربطها بهذا المحور.

3-من خلال برنامج الاتوكاد نقوم ( أو المهندس الاستشاري ) بحساب الزاوية بين مركز هذه النقطة 

المرجعية وبين مركز كل مركز لجميع أوتاد المشروع ان أمكن ( وإلا يتم اعتماد أكثر من نقطة مرجعية ) .. وتحديد كذلك المسافة المباشرة بين مركز هذه النقطة وبين مركز كل وتد من الاوتاد .

4-في الموقع نقوم بتثبيت جهاز الثيودلايت على هذه النقطة المرجعية وبما أننا نعلم مقدار الزاوية والمسافة عن جميع الاوتاد إذا" نستطيع تحديد كل مراكز الاوتاد بهذه الطريقة .

بعد التجربة والخبرة وجدت ان هذه الطريقة هي الأكثر استخداما" لإمكانية توفرها ودقة نتائجها .

III.باستخدام جهاز “ Total station” والذي يعمل من خلال إدخال معطيات إحداثيات جميع الاوتاد

الى الجهاز مع إحداثيات المشروع ومن ثم يقوم الجهاز بتحديد مراكز هذه الاوتاد بدقة متناهية . بالطبع هذه الطريقة هي الأدق ولكن في بعض الأحيان لا تكون متوفرة .

يتبع ........ نقاط لا بد التنويه اليها  

م.محمد زايد


----------



## abdoo_farra (26 مايو 2008)

*مشاركتى كيف قمت وضع محاور piles بواسطة التوتيل ستيشن*

باستخدام جهاز ليكا
اولا نقوم بعمل تسامت للجهاز 
FNC level / plummet F1 after F4 
بدأ العمل
menu F1 surving
F1 set job
select kestirme F4
الخطوة الثانية
F2 set station ------------list F2------------job F3 ----------- local benchmark F1 example point number no 14---------then F4 ok--------F4 ok
الخطوة الثالثة
F3 set orientation -------- F2 coordinats -----F1 list-----F3 job------ local benchmark ---------- F1 search example Target 1 T1 then F4 after adjust --------F3 rec 
do u want take additional measurement?
yes or no
F4 no
ESC---- F1 sureving --------F4 start -------read by page page
قراءة الاحداثيات للهدف والتاكد من القيم المعطية من قبل الاستشارى قبل البدء فى تحديد اماكن الاوتاد
الان طريقة تحديد اماكن الاوتاد
ESC -------F2 stake out ---------- F1 set job---------local found. pile ----ok F4---------F4 satrt 
PTID=رقم الوتد حسب الخريطة الانشائية
فى حالة تريد ان تغير لغة الجهاز 
ESC -----ESC------F2 -------page english or turkish
ارجو ان قمت بالتوضيح البسيط على عمل التوتيل ستيشن فى وضع الاوتاد

ملاحظة قبل البد فى العمل يجب تحديد اماكن الاهداف المرجعية من قبل الاستشارى والتاكد من احداثياتها

شكرا
م عبدالرحيم الفرا


----------



## mahmoudh5 (27 مايو 2008)

*لتسهيل حفظ المعلومات القيمة*

بعد اذن المهندس محمد زايد قمت بترتيب المعلومات بملف Word لسهولة الحفظ


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (27 مايو 2008)

*ردود لاستفسارات الاخ احمد*



AHMAD237 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً على جهدك المشكور و لى ملاحظة بخصوص الغطاء الخرسانى cover للوتد و الذى يظهر باحدى الصور pile head after trimming 2 فهو كبير جداً بالنسبة لقطر الوتد فهل لهذا سبب محدد ام ان قطر الكانة صغير وايضاً طريقة تكسير الوتد أليس من الافضل ان يكون التكسير رأسياً حتى لا يتشرخ رأس الخازوق فى الجزء المتصل بالقاعدة



اخي احمد تحياتي لك مع الشكر الجزيل لمتابعتك الجيدة والتي اتمناها من كل الاخوة الاعضاء 
اما بخصوص اسفساراتك : 
1- بما ان الوتد يأخذ الشكل الدائري فاضل نوعية غطاء له هو الغطاء البلاستيكي الدائري الشكل 
وبما ان المواصفات تنص على ان يكون مقدار الغطاء 75مم فان قطر الغطاء البلاستيكي هو 150مم وهو الذي رأيته بالصور ( بشكله الكامل ) ولكن لاحظ ان نصف قطر هذا الغطاء يكون داخل الوتد ونصفه الاخر هو الفعال خارج الوتد بمقدار 75 مم 

هذا بشكل عام من جانب ,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولكن من جانب آخر ( وهو ما تسال عنه ) 
في حالة هذا المشروع هنالك وضع خاص كان كالاتي : 

1) تم تصميم هذه الاوتاد لهذا المشروع من قبل المصمم على ان يكون قطرها 50سم .
2) وبالتالي تم تفصيل الحديد لبعض الاوتاد على قطر 35 سم .
3) ولكن بعد عدة اجتماعات بينا ( المقاول ) وبين الاستشاري ومقاول الاوتاد وبناء على طلب مقاول الاوتاد تم زيادة قطر الوتد ليصبح 60 سم ( زيادة غير انشائية ) وذلك فقط ليناسب هذا القطر عمود الحفر الخاص بماكينة الاوتاد ( يطول الشرح لهذا البند ) .
4) وعليه في الاوتاد التي لم يكن حديد التسليح قد انجز بعد , قمنا بتعديل قطر الكانة لتصبح 45سم .

اذا" هنالك اوتاد انجز الحديد فيها ليناسب قطر 60 وهنالك اخرى انجز ليناسب الحديد 50 سم .

في الصورة pile head after trimming 2 كان الحديد قد فصل على 35 سم 
ولكن انظر الصورة pile head after trimming ستجد ان الغطاء مظبوط وان الحديد قد فصل على 45 سم .
مرفق مرة اخرى ملف الصور لمتابعة افضل .


ثانيا " بخصوص استفسارك الثاني / وهو تكسير رؤوس الاوتاد  
هنالك عدة طرق لتكسير رؤوس الاوتاد سيأتي ذكرها لاحقا " في مرحلة تنفيذ الاوتاد .
اما الطريقة التي اتبعناها وهي التكسير بالجاك هامر اليدوي فهي لا تعتبر من الطرق التي قد تشكل خطرا" على الوتد نفسه .
ولكن كلامك صحيح بما يخص ان يتسبب ضرر براس الوتد في الجزء المتصل بالقاعدة ولذلك تنص المواصفات على معالجة هذا الجزء بالذات ( سيأتي تفصيل ذلك لاحقا" ) وملخص الامر : 
بعد الانتهاء من التكسير يجب على المقاول عمل الاتي : 
1- ضمان وجود 10 سم من الوتد داخل القاعدة.
2- ضمان قياس قطر الوتد باكمله 60 سم او 50 سم في الجزء المتصل مع القاعدة وعدم وجود تشرخات 

وذلك من خلال معالجة راس الوتد بمواد خاصة عالية المقاومة .

اخي العزيز ارجو ان اكون وفقت بالاجابة على اسفساراتك والتي من شأنها احاطة الموضوع بالكثير من النواحي المهمة . 
شاكر لك متابعتك متمنيا" منك ومن الاخوة الاعزاء المزيد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (27 مايو 2008)

هذا هو ملف الصور الذي نتكلم عنه في المشاركة السابق


----------



## abdoo_farra (27 مايو 2008)

*الاخ محمد انا لست مساح ( انا مهندس انشائى + تنفيذ)*

هذا تحليل معمل التربة الخاص بنتائج تحليل التربة للبرج والتى على ضوئها تم تصميم البرج
وسوف اكمل عملية تصميم الاوتاد الايام القادمة ان شاء اللة
1. INTRODUCTION: 
This report contains the alternative calculations about the pile foundations of two high buildings …... A soil investigation consisting of eight boreholes with a total depth of 270 m has been conducted in May 2002 at the construction site and the results of this study has been presented in the report named “Towers Project, Soil Investigation Report” written by National Consulting Bureau, Soil Investigation and Survey Work Center, Due to the heavy loads transmitted from the towers and presence of medium dense sands below the foundation level the towers are designed to be founded on bored piles. According to Soil Investigation Report 120 cm diameter piles with a length 25 m should be used in pile foundations. In the previous design, the pile foundation calculations were made for 25 m long piles as proposed by the Soil Investigation Report.

Upon the request of the contractor in order to save time from foundation piles execution duration, alternative design solution which is socketing under foundation piles into sandstone formation. In this report the calculations for the pile foundations for the revised pile layout and length are presented.
2. SOIL STRATIGRAPHY: 
The results of soil studies conducted at the site consisting of 8 conventional borings, SPT testing at 1.0m intervals, coring at rock and laboratory testing have been presented in the report prepared by National Consulting Bureau, Soil Investigation and Surveying Work Center, soil investigation report description of soil layers and the index and strength parameters for these layers are given. According to the report, different types of soils encountered at the site under consideration and their parameters are described below. 

Layer-1 (Sand): This layer composed of fine to medium grained sands with trace of some silt and fine to medium angular gravel starts form the ground surface extending to a depth of approximately 10m. The results of SPT-N tests indicated wide variety of density; very loose to very dense. The basic geotechnical properties of layer-1 is summarized below 
Standard Penetration Number SPT-N = 0 -50 
Cohesion, c(kPa) = 0 
Angle of Internal Friction φ(0) = 32.8-37.1 
Bulk Density, ρb (kg/m 3) = 1400-1800 
Gravel Fraction (%) = max. 46 
Sand Fraction (%) = max. 84 
Silt Fraction (%) = 1-32 
Plasticity Index (%) = 0-7 

Layer-2 (Sandstone): Exists starting below the sands and is defined as fine to medium grained, very weak weathered and fractured with micro cavities. The unconfined compressive strengths of core samples taken from this formation range from 4.7-20.4MN/m2. 
Rock Quality Designation, RQD (%) = 0 – 50
Bulk Density, ρb (kg/m3) = 1633-1913
Point Load Strength Index, Ip(50) (MN) = 0.4-5.6
Uniaxial Compressive Strength, σc (MPa)= 4.7-20.4

Layer-3 (Silty sand and Gravel) : Starting below sandstone, this layer is encountered in all of the boreholes with a thickness changing between 10-16m. Silty sand with coarse fraction of calcerous gravels of various sizes and cobbles 


properties of layer-3 are as follows. 
Standard Penetration Number SPT-N = > 50 
Cohesion, c(kPa) = 0 -390 
Angle of Internal Friction φ(0) = 0 -40 
Bulk Density, ρb (kg/m 3) = 2294-2432 
Gravel Fraction (%) = 1 -40 
Sand Fraction (%) = 50 -71 
Silt Fraction (%) = 4 -52 
Plasticity Index (%) = 0 – 5 

Layer-4 (Calcerous sandstone to dolomite limestone) : The thickness of this layer starting below 32m is limited to 2m. It is very weak to moderately weak, porous, fractured with very low RQD. 
Rock Quality Designation, RQD (%) = 0 – 5
Bulk Density, ρb (kg/m3) = 1760-2265

Layer-5 (Mudstone): Exists below the sandstone-limestone and is qualified as moderately to highly weathered. 
Rock Quality Designation, RQD (%) = 1 – 50
Bulk Density, ρb (kg/m3) = 2436-2446
Uniaxial Compressive Strength, σc (MPa)= 50.9-76.4

3. IDEALIZED SOIL PROFILE and PARAMETERS: 
Investigating the borehole logs, it is seen that there are loose-medium dense sandy soils with high permeability upto about 10.0m depth from the ground surface. Considering that the depth of foundation (bottom of pile cap) is around 5.0m, sandstone (Layer-2) starts about 5.0m (4.0-6.0m) below the foundation bottom level. The thickness of the sandstone changes between 2.5-10.0m being greater than 5.0m except at three borehole locations. The soil profile according to BH-01, 
1 
BH-02, BH-03 BH-04, BH-05, BH-06, BH-07 and BH-08 is given in Figure-1. The variation of SPT-N values with depth upto 10m from the ground surface is shown in Figure-2. As all the SPT-N values below the sandstone is greater than N>50 they are not indicated in Figure-2. The soil profile below the foundation bottom which is necessary for pile capacity calculations is idealized as follows. 
STRATUM-1 : Upto below 5.0m from the foundation bottom level there are sandy soils with SPT-N values ranging between N=6-50. Figure-1 dictates that the average SPT-N value is around N=20. The average SPT-N value for this sandy layers (N=20) is corrected for the effect of ground water table by using the following equation proposed by Meyerhof (1967), 
Ncorr = 15+(Nmeasured -15 ) /2 
yielding a corrected value of N= 18 
The angle of friction values for this layer given in the soil investigation report were checked by the correlation with SPT-N values given by Carter and Bentley (1991) shown in Figure-3. For SPT-N=18 the corresponding angle of internal friction is φ=320 
The stress-strain modulus for deformation analyses of piles is determined by the following equation for normally consolidated sands. 
E= 500 x ( N + 15 ) (kPa)
E= 16500 kPa

STRATUM-2 : Below the sands there exists sandstone with 2.5-10.0m thickness followed by sandy soil with all the SPT-N values N>50. Although fhe sandstone formation is described as being “very weak and weathered” it was declared by the contractor that it was very difficult to penetrate into the sandstone during piling. Therefore the strength parameters for this sandstone layer was modified and the skin friction of the piles were calculated based on the unconfined compressive strength of the sandstone. The unconfined compressive strengths for the intact for specimens as given in the Soil Investigation Report (Table-6 in page 35/48) are as follows 
BH-01 Depth = 12.0-14.0m qu=15.3MPa 
BH-03 Depth = 10.0-14.0m qu=15.3MPa 
BH-05 Depth = 18.0-20.0m qu=4.7MPa 
BH-06 Depth = 12.0-16.0m qu=15.3MPa 

The unconfined compressive strengths based on point load test results (Table-7 in Page 35/48) are; 
BH-04 Depth = 10.0-18.0m qu=23.0MPa
BH-07 Depth = 11.0-15.0m qu=9.2MPa
BH-08 Depth = 12.0-13.0m qu=12.88MPa

The average unconfined compressive strength of Layer-2 may be taken as qu=13.6MPa as the average of the above data. 
STRATUM-3 : The angle of internal friction for Stratum-3 is φ=420 according to Figure-3. The modulus of elasticity is calculated by the following equation E=1200x(N+6) as proposed for gravelly sands and gravels (Bowles,1988 “Foundation Analysis and Design). Taking N=50, E is calculated as E=67200kPa. 
As the height of most of the borings is limited to 30m, the starting level of sanstone and mudstone is not clear. In pile settlement calculations, it is assumed that the sand level continues well below the ground surface although the starting depth of sandstone is 30m and 32m in boreholes BH-03 and BH-06 respectively. The following are the summary of soil parameters. The idealized profile is shown in Figure-4. 
Starting below the base of foundation 
STRATUM-1 (Sand) (Between 0-5.0m) 
Nav= 20 Ncorr= 18 γsat = 19 kN/m3 γb = 18 kN/m3 c = 0 kPa φ = 320 E=16500 kPa 
STRATUM-2 (Sandstone) (5-8m): γsat = 20 kN/m3 γb = 19 kN/m3 qu = 13.6MPa 
STRATUM-2 (Sandstone-sand) (8-30m): 
Ncorr = 50 γsat = 20 kN/m3 γb = 19 kN/m3 c = 0 kPa φ = 420 E=67200 kPa


----------



## abdoo_farra (27 مايو 2008)

*............................*

.......................................................................................................................


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (27 مايو 2008)

م عبدالرحيم الفرا

عزيزي عندما سالتك ان كنت مهندس مساحة ام مهندس تنفيذ ,,
فقط لاني كنت سأثني على اتقانك العمل لجهاز التوتل ستيشن بالرغم من انك مهندس انشائي / تنفيذ ..... فخشيت ان اثني على ذلك ويكون تخصصك هو هندسة مساحة ( اخي هندسة المساحة موجود في كثير من الجامعات وهذا لا يجعل من هؤلاء المهندسين ... مساحين بل هم مهندسون .)

وبما انك مهندس انشائي + تنفيذ , والله اخي احييك على اتقانك العمل على هذا الجهاز واحيي فيك ذلك . 

اما بخصوص مشاركتك في طرح تقرير فحص التربة للمشروع ,, فمن الجميل رؤية هذا التعاون والرغبة في ايصال المعلومة المفيدة مع ما يتطلبه ذلك من جهد وتعب .

ولكن هل لك بايضاح بعض الامور التي جاءت بالتقرير : 
1- من الواضح ان التصاميم قد عدلت بناء على طلب المقاول .. ارجو التعليق ان كنت مطلع على السبب . 
2- من الواضح ايضا" ان في الطبقات على عمق بين -16م و 10 م تقريبا تكون مقدار N اكبر من 50 وهي قيمة كبيرة جدا" تجعل من الصعب على مقاول الاوتاد الحفر في هذا العمق ....... . 
3- ما هو منسوب المياه الجوفية .

مع جزيل الشكر والعرفات لمشاركاتك وتمنياتي بالمزيد .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 مايو 2008)

*نقاط لا بد التنويه لها في نهاية المرحلة الثانية*

نقاط لا بد التنويه اليها في في مرحلة تجهيز موقع العمل​
هذا المشاركة تتبع لاخر مشاركة لهذا الموضوع والتي هي في الصفحة الثالثة مشاركة رقم #38-36

1.	في اغلب العقود يعتبر المقاول الرئيسي مسؤول عن إعادة دراسة تصميم الاوتاد والتأكيد عليها , ويطلب منه ذلك من خلال تعاقده مع مقاول أوتاد pile subcontractor معتمد ومرخص ويملك الكفاءة والمعدات لتنفيذ هذه الأعمال . على ان يقوم مقاول الاوتاد بإعادة دراسة الاوتاد الموصى بها من قبل المصمم من كافة نواحيها سواء قطرها أو تسليحها أو عمقها أو حتى عددها وذلك من خلال تقرير فحص التربة ومقدار الأحمال التصميمية على القواعد والمواصفات الفنية للمشروع . 

2. في اغلب الأحيان يقوم مقاول الاوتاد باعتماد نفس المخططات الصادرة من الاستشاري / المصمم ( لوجود الخبرة لدى المهندس المصمم أو للجوء المصمم الى مقاول أوتاد قبل البدء بالتصميم واعتماده على توصيات مقاول الاوتاد في وضع المخططات الإنشائية والتصاميم .)

3.	ولكن توصي المواصفات والكودات بضرورة عمل فحص تجريبي (Pre-construction pile ) أو ( Preliminary Pile) في موقع العمل للتأكد من صحة تصميم الاوتاد للمشروع والتأكد من تقرير فحص التربة . وقدرة الوتد لحمل الأحمال التصميمية و ومقدار الهبوط وذلك عن طريق تحميل الوتد التجريبي بالأحمال التصميمية مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار عامل الأمان ( سيأتي ذكر تفصيلي لهذا الموضوع ) . 

4.	ومع ذلك فعلى مقاول الاوتاد تقديم مخططات تفصيلية shop drawing لكامل الاوتاد بإبعادها وتفاصيلها ويرفق معها تقرير فحص التربة ونتائج فحص الوتد التجريبي بالاضافة الى دراسة توضح الطريقة المتبعة في تصميم الاوتاد وكتيب الحسابات التصميمية calculation sheet. قبل البدء بتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد.

5.	النقطة قبل الأخيرة التي يجب التنويه لها هو ان تثبيت علامات مراكز الاوتاد في ارض المشروع سيخضع مرة أخرى الى إعادة التأكد لكل وتد على حدا وذلك عند وقبل بدء الحفارة بالعمل في كل وتد من الاوتاد وهنا يفضل إتباع الطريق الثانية من طرق تحديد مراكز الاوتاد أي الثيودلايت التي تم الاشارة اليها في المشاركات السابقة.

6.	الهدف من عملية ترقيم الاوتاد التي تم شرحها أعلاه هو 
-	بغاية التنسيق ما بين مقاول الاوتاد قبل عملية الحفر وما بين مهندس الموقع بحيث يتم تقديم جدول يومي للأوتاد المراد البدء في حفرها وبالتالي إعادة التأكد من مراكز هذه الأوتاد ومطابقتها مع المخططات . 
-	ومن اجل ربط عينات مكعبات الخرسانة المأخوذة لكل وتد مع رقم هذا الوتد.وكذلك الحال في الاختبارات الأخرى المطلوبة لهذا البند




انتهاء المرحلة الثانية " تجهيز موقع العمل واعمال الحفر 

يتبع في المشاركات القادمة باذن الله " المرحلة الثالثة وهي - اعمال تنفيذ الاوتاد في الموقع - " 

م.محمد زايد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (31 مايو 2008)

*المرحلة الثالثة / مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية في الموقع*

الجزء الثالث : مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية في الموقع​
تعتمد هذه المرحلة بكافة خطواتها على البنود التي تم ذكرها في المرحلة الثانية وهي تجهيز موقع العمل .

وللبدء في خطوات هذه المرحلة يجب تلخيص البنود الواجب تجهيزها من خلال العمل في المرحلتين السابقتين وهذه البنود كالتالي: 

1.	الاتفاق مع مقاول الاوتاد و استلام المخططات التفصيلية المقدمة من خلاله والحسابات التصميمية المؤكدة لصحة تصميم الاوتاد. مع اخذ الاعتمادات اللازمة من الاستشاري والجهات المختصة.

2.	اخذ نتائج Mix Design واعتمادها من الاستشاري والجهات المختصة. وكذلك الحال بالنسبة الى حديد التسليح أيضا" . 

3.	استلام حدود الأرض ومعرفة منسوب الصفر ومن ثم دراسة وتحديد منسوب الأرض الطبيعية للمشروع. بالاضافة الى تحديد أماكن التشوينات , ( بعد التأكد طبعا" من خلو الأرض من أي خطوط خدمات ) 

4. ترتيب أماكن المكاتب الخاصة لعمل المقاول والاستشاري وغرفة العينات , وإيصال الموقع بالكهرباء والماء ... 

5-انجاز والانتهاء من عمل ال Preliminary Pile على 

ان يتم تحديد مكان هذا الوتد التجريبي في مكان مغاير للأوتاد الأخرى ( لا يجوز ان يحدد هذا الوتد في 
مركز احد أوتاد المشروع الأساسية ).
ومن خلال نتائج فحص التحميل يتم التأكد من صحة الاعتبارات الإنشائية للأوتاد .


6- تحديد منسوب الحفر للمرحلة الأولى ( منسوب رؤوس الاوتاد ) والانتهاء من اعمال الحفر, وفرش طبقة الرود بيس تمهيدا" لعمل المعدات. 

7- إسقاط المحاور الرئيسية للمشروع ( وعمل الخنزيرة ) وإسقاط محاور الاوتاد مع ترقيمها وتثبيت أسياخ حديدية لها كما تم شرحه سابقا" بالطبع هذه الأرقام تكون مثبتة على مخطط الاوتاد العام بحيث تكون هنالك ثلاث نسخ من هذه المخططات ( للاستشاري والتنفيذ ,, ومقاول الاوتاد . ) 


إذا" بعد إتمام هذه الأعمال نستطيع البدء بتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد .

ولكن قبل الخوض فيها ٍسأقوم بالمرور على المعدات والمتطلبات اللازمة لهذه المرحلة في المشاركة اللاحقة بأذن الله 


م.محمد زايد


----------



## abdoo_farra (4 يونيو 2008)

*ربنا يزيد علمنا*



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> م عبدالرحيم الفرا
> 
> عزيزي عندما سالتك ان كنت مهندس مساحة ام مهندس تنفيذ ,,
> فقط لاني كنت سأثني على اتقانك العمل لجهاز التوتل ستيشن بالرغم من انك مهندس انشائي / تنفيذ ..... فخشيت ان اثني على ذلك ويكون تخصصك هو هندسة مساحة ( اخي هندسة المساحة موجود في كثير من الجامعات وهذا لا يجعل من هؤلاء المهندسين ... مساحين بل هم مهندسون .)
> ...


تم التعديل فى التصميم لانة تم التصميم فى البداية على معطيات للتربة غير مطابقة لنتائج التربة المعملية 
كان منسوب حفر المياة الجوفية 4 متر من منسوب الصفر
اخى لم افهم ماذا يعنى المقاول لم يعرف الحفر على هذا العمق
شكرا لك اخى


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 يونيو 2008)

abdoo_farra قال:


> تم التعديل فى التصميم لانة تم التصميم فى البداية على معطيات للتربة غير مطابقة لنتائج التربة المعملية
> كان منسوب حفر المياة الجوفية 4 متر من منسوب الصفر
> اخى لم افهم ماذا يعنى المقاول لم يعرف الحفر على هذا العمق
> شكرا لك اخى



م.عبدو فرا
تحياتي اخي
لم اقل ان المقاول لم يعرف الحفر 

ما قصدته ان التقرير افاد بان قيمة N اكثر من 50 على عمق من 10 الى 16 متر ,,, وهذه قيمة عالية جدا" فاستفساري ان مقاول الاوتاد سيواجه صعوبة كبيرة في الحفر في هذه الاعماق .

مع الشكر اخي للمتابعة


----------



## desertsway (6 يونيو 2008)

اخي مهندس محمد ان كل مشروع وله ظروفه الخاصة ومن الممكن ان تواجه المهندس بعض المشاكل والتي قد نجدها في اي مشروع اخر مع اختلاف التفاصيل.فمثلا لدينا في المشروع(ركائز حفر صب موقعي قطر 1.5متر) اول مشكلة صادفتنا هي اعمال تحريات التربة حيث لم نتمكن من اخذ النماذج المطلوبة لغرض الفحص المختبري واعداد تقرير التربة وذلك لكون التربة حصوية لعمق (15متر) مما يؤدي الى حصول انهيار (هدم) عند جوانب الحفر ولم يجدي نفعا استخدام البنتونايت للتثبيت وذلك لحصول فقدان للبنتونايت داخل الحفرة الى مياه النهر المجاور (طبعا مستوى المياه داخل الحفرة عالي جدا) ولم نحصل على نماذج تربة سواء مشوشة او غير مشوشة مما اضطرنا الى اللجوء للقيام بأعمال تنفيذ الركيزة التجريبية (حسب قرار الاستشاري) ولا بد من الاشارة هنا الى ان السياق المتبع لدينا هو اجراء اعمال تحريات التربة وتقديم تقرير بذلك ومن ثم تنفيذ الركيزة التجريبية واجراء فحص التحميل عليها ولكن الوضع اختلف لدينا ويتم حاليا التحضير للبدء بأعمال دق ال (casing) ومن ثم الحفر وهكذا للوصول الى الطبقة الصخرية ثم نمدد الحفر داخل الطبقة الصخرية لمسافة (1.5متر) ونقوم بأجراء فحص (SPT) لنموذجين وعلى هذا الاساس سوف يتم تحديد العمق المطلوب لتنفيذ الركائز ومن الله العون.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (7 يونيو 2008)

desertsway قال:


> اخي مهندس محمد ان كل مشروع وله ظروفه الخاصة ومن الممكن ان تواجه المهندس بعض المشاكل والتي قد نجدها في اي مشروع اخر مع اختلاف التفاصيل.فمثلا لدينا في المشروع(ركائز حفر صب موقعي قطر 1.5متر) اول مشكلة صادفتنا هي اعمال تحريات التربة حيث لم نتمكن من اخذ النماذج المطلوبة لغرض الفحص المختبري واعداد تقرير التربة وذلك لكون التربة حصوية لعمق (15متر) مما يؤدي الى حصول انهيار (هدم) عند جوانب الحفر ولم يجدي نفعا استخدام البنتونايت للتثبيت وذلك لحصول فقدان للبنتونايت داخل الحفرة الى مياه النهر المجاور (طبعا مستوى المياه داخل الحفرة عالي جدا) ولم نحصل على نماذج تربة سواء مشوشة او غير مشوشة مما اضطرنا الى اللجوء للقيام بأعمال تنفيذ الركيزة التجريبية (حسب قرار الاستشاري) ولا بد من الاشارة هنا الى ان السياق المتبع لدينا هو اجراء اعمال تحريات التربة وتقديم تقرير بذلك ومن ثم تنفيذ الركيزة التجريبية واجراء فحص التحميل عليها ولكن الوضع اختلف لدينا ويتم حاليا التحضير للبدء بأعمال دق ال (casing) ومن ثم الحفر وهكذا للوصول الى الطبقة الصخرية ثم نمدد الحفر داخل الطبقة الصخرية لمسافة (1.5متر) ونقوم بأجراء فحص (SPT) لنموذجين وعلى هذا الاساس سوف يتم تحديد العمق المطلوب لتنفيذ الركائز ومن الله العون.



شكرا" اخي العزيز على مشاركتك الفعالة / ولي تعقيب على مشاركتك 
بالتاكيد تقرير التربة هو اول ما يقدم لتتم الدراسة الانشائية بناء عليه .
ولكن في مثل هذه الحالة نلجأ الى Prelimnary Pile الذي ذكرت ,,,,,,, والحل لدق الاوتاد في مثل حالة التربة في مشروعك اكيد باستخدام casing ولكن يجب اتباع تقنية معينة وهي : 
-استخدام casing باطوال 5م تقريبا" يتم دقها بعد تثبيتها في الروتري والكاليبار ,, وبنفس الوقت يتم ازالة ناتج الحفر ,
-ومن ثم يتم انزال ال casing الثانية ولكن يجب لحامها ( بكل معنى الكلمة ) مع السابقة بشكل متقن ومن ثم دقها وهكذا حتى يصل الى العمق المطلوب .

وبالطبع لن تنفع عملية البنتونيت فطبيعة التربة bolders وبشكل اكيد سيتسرب البنتونيت من خلالها ولن تعمل طبقة الحماية المطلوبة .

استفسار : على اي اساس سيتم تحديد ارتفاع الوتد التجريبي ,, بدون ان تكون هنالك معلومات اولية من خلال تقرير فحص التربة ؟ قد تقول اننا سنستمر بالحفر في الوتد التجريبي الى الطبقة الضخرية والنزول فيها مسافة 1.5 م ( مع ان هذه المسافة غير كافية فهي لا يجب ان تقل عن ضعف قطر الوتد !؟ ) ,,,,,,ولكن ما ادرانا ان تكون هذه الطبقة الصخرية كافية ولست ذات سماكة قليلة , وبالتالي يجب على الاستشاري ان يتأكد من ذلك بجعل هذا الوتد ان يغرز في الصخر بما لا يقل عن 3م . وانا شخصيا" انصح بذلك فقط في الوتد التجريبي .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (8 يونيو 2008)

*ردود لاستفسارات الاخ ساهر*



ساهرمناهر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا يا اخي على المعلومات القيمه
> انا الان في صدد تنفيذ هذا النوع من الركائز وبقطر 1.5m كاساس لجسر واسال عن امكانية وجود مفصل انشائي في هذا النوع من الركائز وكذللك اعتبارات طول التداخل لحديد التسليح بين حديد الركيزه والpilecap
> مع العلم ان مقاس الحديد المستخدم هو 32mm وهل ان العمق المعطى بالتصميم تضاف اليه اعماق اخرى
> مع الشكر الجزيل



الشكر لك اخي الكريم / مع تقديري لمشاركتك الفعالة واسفتقساراتك ,, وردودي كالاتي : 

1- وجود مفصل انشائي : ان كنت تقصد فاصل انشائي فلا ادري ما السبب : ارجو ذكر الاسباب من وراء ذلك ؟ 

ولكن بشكل عام لا يسمح بوجود فاصل انشائي في الاوتاد فهو عنصر ضغط ينقل الاحمال الى طبقات الارض ولا يجوز فصله بفاصل انشائي ,,,و هذا بالاضافة الى انه قد يتحمل احمال شد نتيجة اللامركزية التي قد تحصل بالاضافة الى الاحمال الجانبية . 

2- اعتبارات طول التداخل لحديد التسليح بين حديد الركيزه والpilecap / هي نفسها المنصوص عليها في الكودات 50 قطر الحديد اي بحالتك 1.6 م . وهي طول رأس الوتد قبل المعالجة ( ارجو مراجعة مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع ) 

3- وهل ان العمق المعطى بالتصميم تضاف اليه اعماق اخرى ؟ 
يجب الانتباه الى الاتي : 

3-1) المخططات الانشائية : ستجد في المخططات مشار الى عمق الوتد وليكن Length of pile = 18 m , ,هذا هو الطول الفعال ( من cutt of level) اسفل طبقات التربة.

3-2) تقرير فحص التربة والتوصيات : 
غالبا" ستجد في التقرير الاتي :
piles insulated at 20m below the average road ,,,,,,,,,

considering that te cutt off level may be fixed 2m below the average 
road level 
The net effective length of the pile is 18 m

اي ان هنالك الطول الفعال للوتد والطول الكلي ( وقد تم شرح ذلك في مشاراكاتي الاولى ,,ارجو مراجعتها ) 

اي ان العمق المصمم يجب اضافة عليه طول التراكب .

اخي العزيز اتمنى ان ترجع الى قراءة الموضوع بتمعن ,, كما عليك بالرجوع الى المثال الحسابي في الصفحة الثانية مشاركة رقم #27

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق و رجائي بمتابعة الموضوع والاستمرار في مشاركاتك الفعالة .


----------



## desertsway (8 يونيو 2008)

اخي ساهر شكرا لك وبالنسبة لسؤالك فان هذا النوع من الركائز يجب اي ينفذ بدون اي مفصل انشائي.

اخي مهندس محمد اشكرك على التعقيب والتواصل اما بخصوص استفسارك فأود توضيح التالي:
انا قلت اننا سوف نقوم بتمديد الحفر (ليس تنفيذ الركيزة على هذا العمق) مسافة 1.5متر في الطبقة الصخرية وهذا العمق هو ضمن حدود المواصفة والتي تنص على:
(the depth of the socket is unlikely to be less than 1 or 2 diameters below the rock level) 
وطبعا هذا العمق غير ثابت ولكن كمرحلة اولية نبدا بالحد الادنى على عمق 1.5م وقد ذكرت اننا على هذا العمق سنقوم بأجراء فحص SPT لنموذجين على الاقل وعلى ضوء نتائج هذا الفحص سوف يتم اما المصادقة على هذا العمق او التمديد الى عمق اكبر.
ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة مع اعتزازي برأيكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يونيو 2008)

*حساب طول الكانة الحلزونية للبايل*

السلام عليكم
لحساب طول الكانة الحلزونية Spiral Stirrups (Link هناك طرق تجريبية ومنها
طول الكانة بالمتر الطولى = 21.74604647 × الطول الرأسى للخازوق ( أو العنصر الخرسانى) بالمتر -0.97331 × قطر الخازوق ( او العنصر الخرسانى ) بالمتر
كما توجد معادلة سهلة لحساب طول الكانة:
طول الكانة بالمتر الطولى = 7 × النسبة التقريبية (ط) × القطر بالمتر

اما المعادلة التى تعطى ناتج دقيق فهى :
*طول الكانة بالمتر الطولى = النسبة التقريبية (ط) \ 2 × ( 1 + 1 \ جتا ( زاوية الميل للكانات)) × القطر × (عدد لفات الكانة)*

أمثلة على ذلك :-
قطر الاسطوانة =2.2 سم ( نموذج الاختبار) و المفروض أنها تناظر 70 سم
*أى أن كل 3.14 سم ( نموذج ) تناظر 100 سم *
*قمنا بعمل تدريج على الاسطوانة مع مراعاة مقياس الرسم أعلاه و لف الكانة و تبين أن :*
*للف 0.50 متر ( تم مراعاة مقياس الرسم لذا فهى بعد حقيقى ) من طول الاسطوانة بكانة حلزونية يلزم 32 سم ( نموذج) و هى تناظر 10.18 مترا طوليا *
*لذا تكون النتيجة** :*
*لعمل 1 متر طولى من خازوق قطره 80 سم ( مع اعتبار الغطاء الخرسانى 5 سم ) يلزم 20.36 متر طولى حديد 10 مم أملس على اعتبار أن تقسيط الكانة الحلزونية 8 / متر طولى.*
قطر الاسطوانة =3.57 سم ( نموذج الاختبار) و المفروض أنها تناظر 80 سم
*أى أن كل 4.46 سم ( نموذج ) تناظر 100 سم *
*قمنا بعمل تدريج على الاسطوانة مع مراعاة مقياس الرسم أعلاه و لف الكانة و تبين أن :*
*للف **2.00** متر ( تم مراعاة مقياس الرسم لذا فهى بعد حقيقى ) من طول الاسطوانة بكانة حلزونية يلزم **190.5** سم ( نموذج) و هى تناظر **42.71** مترا طوليا *
*لذا تكون النتيجة** :*


*لعمل 2 متر طولى من خازوق قطره **90** سم ( مع اعتبار الغطاء الخرسانى 5 سم ) يلزم 42.71 متر طولى حديد 10 مم أملس على اعتبار أن تقسيط الكانة الحلزونية 8 / متر طولى *


*المعادلة :

Length of stirrup (m’) = 21.74604647 length of pile (m’) -0.97331 Diameter (m’)​

حيث القطر حديد بدون غطاء خرسانى​

Another easy equation is:
Length of stirrup = 7 π x diameter 



Exact equation:

Length of stirrup= π/2 x (1+ 1/ cos θ) x D x (8L+1)
Where (8L+1) equals to total number of stirrups

And θ is the angle of inclination about horizontal
D diameter of stirrups​*


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (11 يونيو 2008)

desertsway قال:


> لا ارى تواصل في هذا الموضوع على الرغم من اهميته ام ان المهندس محمد قد يكون مشغولا بعض الشيء مع اننا بأنتضار ان تكمل ما بدأته يا استاذ محمد مع تقديرنا للجهد المبذول من قبلكم.




اخي العزيز / تحياتي لك ... 
شاكر لك حسن التواصل للموضوع واود ان اعتذر عن عدم تمكني من المتابعة المستمرة للموضوع الذي بداته ,,, ولكن السبب الوحيد هو بالتاكيد انشغالي الشديد وضغوظ العمل الكبيرة الذي امر بها هذه الايام فلدينا في الشركة مشروع ضخم جدا" قيد التسعير , والذي يستهلك اغلب اوقات نهاري وليلي .. 
مما يجعلني عاجز عن وضع مشاركاتي لاتمام الموضوع ,, ولكن انشاء الله خلال ايام قليلة ساتمكن من متابعة هذا الموضوع , مع العلم ان جميع مشاركاتي اقوم بتحريرها من نتاج خبرتي المتواضعة وتحتاج الى تفرغ ذهني , الشئ الذي لا املكه حاليا " .

واخي الكريم / بخصوص مشاركتك السابقة اؤيدك في ما تفضلت به وهو الاتي : / 

وطبعا هذا العمق غير ثابت ولكن كمرحلة اولية نبدا بالحد الادنى على عمق 1.5م وقد ذكرت اننا على هذا العمق سنقوم بأجراء فحص Spt لنموذجين على الاقل وعلى ضوء نتائج هذا الفحص سوف يتم اما المصادقة على هذا العمق او التمديد الى عمق اكبر.
واتمنى منك ان توافينا بنتائج هذه التجرية Standard Pentration Test --spt
لمعرفة هل سيتم الاكتفاء بهذا العمق ام لا ؟ . 

اما بخصوص Socketing Depth فالكودات تنص على اعماق متفاوتة تبدا من مقدار القطر , او ضفع القطر, او ثلاثة اضعاف القطر , او اربعة اضعاف القطر ,,, وهذا كله يعتمد على الكثير من المتغيرات من اهمها نوع الطبقة الصخرية , وطبيعة التربة قبل هذه الطبقة ومقدار قطر الوتد والاحمال التصميمية وطريقة التحميل... .وهنالك الكثير من المعادلات التي تحدد هذا العمق .

وبشكل عام وفي كل المشاريع التي عملت بها او احتككت معها كانت المواصفات تنص على ان لا يقل هذا العمق عن ضعف القطر لضمان تداخل كافي مع الطبقة الصخرية وللتاكد من ان عمقها كافي 

وعلى سبيل الذكر : في احدى المشاريع التي نفذناها تم تحديد ارتفاع الوتد ب 18 م وصولا" للطبقة الصلبة ,, ولكن بعد ان قمنا بعمل الوتد التجريبي ,,بالفعل وصلنا الى طبقة صلبة على ارتفاع 18 م 
وبعد ان تم الحفر لهذه الطبقة مسافة تجاوزت قطر الوتد تبين لنا انها طبقة دخيلة ذات سماكة قليلة ,,وان اسفل هذه الطبقة هنالك 7م من الطبقة الرملية الضعيفة ,, فاظطررنا الى عمل باقي الاوتاد الى عمق 26م .

وبما انكم في المشروع تعملون على التاكد من ذلك بالتجربة فستظهر نتائج ذلك لديكم . 

شكرا" مرة اخرى على تجاوبك واهتمامك مع تمنياتي بمتابعة الموضوع ,
واكرر اعتذاري لانشغالي هذه الفترة مع املي ان اتمكن من المتابعة خلال الايام القليلة القادمة .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يونيو 2008)

*الفرق بين الكانات الدائرية والحلزونية*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس محمد متابعته القيمة وانا من المتابعين لهذا الباب لما فيه من قيمة عملية كبيره.
بخصوص الفرق بين الكانات الدائرية والحلزونية هو في قدرة التحمل ففي حال استخدام كانات حلزونية spiral Stirrups تكون قدرة تحمل العمود الدائري او البايل اكبر منها من حالة استخدام كانات دائرية بمقدار 30-40% ( هذا من الذاكرة والمعادلات بهذه الخصوص ليست متوفرة لدي الان واي اخ لديه هذه المعادلات يمكن وضعها ليستفيد الجميع او اضعها حين توفرها).
وفي حال استخدام الكانات الحلزونية فيجب اولا تثبيت الحديد العمودي للبايل او العمود على كانات دائرية بواسطة اللحام وذلك لعمل الهيكل المعدني وممن ثم يتم لف الكانات الحلزونية حسب المتطلبات الانشائية وتكون في حالة البايلات R20mm/2300mm C/C حسب المخطط المرفق لتوضيح الفكره.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بحسن المتابعة والمشاركة
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يونيو 2008)

هذه المشاركة كانت الاخيرة من الجزء الثاني ( مراحل تجهيز موقع العمل ) قمت باقتباسها لسهولة ربط المواضيع ببعضها ,,,, وفي المشاركة اللاحقة سأقتبس ايضا" اول مشاركة في الجزء الثالث . 



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> نقاط لا بد التنويه اليها في في مرحلة تجهيز موقع العمل​
> هذا المشاركة تتبع لاخر مشاركة لهذا الموضوع والتي هي في الصفحة الثالثة مشاركة رقم #38-36
> 
> 1.	في اغلب العقود يعتبر المقاول الرئيسي مسؤول عن إعادة دراسة تصميم الاوتاد والتأكيد عليها , ويطلب منه ذلك من خلال تعاقده مع مقاول أوتاد Pile Subcontractor معتمد ومرخص ويملك الكفاءة والمعدات لتنفيذ هذه الأعمال . على ان يقوم مقاول الاوتاد بإعادة دراسة الاوتاد الموصى بها من قبل المصمم من كافة نواحيها سواء قطرها أو تسليحها أو عمقها أو حتى عددها وذلك من خلال تقرير فحص التربة ومقدار الأحمال التصميمية على القواعد والمواصفات الفنية للمشروع .
> ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يونيو 2008)

*اقتباس لاخر مشاركة في هذه السلسلة*

هذه كانت آخر مشاركة لي في هذه السلسلة ,,, وهي بداية الجزء الثالث ( مرحلة تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية في الموقع ) ,,, قمت باقتباسها لتسهيل عملية التواصل وربط المواضيع ببعضها ..



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> الجزء الثالث : مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية في الموقع​
> تعتمد هذه المرحلة بكافة خطواتها على البنود التي تم ذكرها في المرحلة الثانية وهي تجهيز موقع العمل .
> 
> وللبدء في خطوات هذه المرحلة يجب تلخيص البنود الواجب تجهيزها من خلال العمل في المرحلتين السابقتين وهذه البنود كالتالي:
> ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يونيو 2008)

*تابع الجزء الثالث " مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية في الموقع "*

لكي نتمكن من فهم وادراك مراحل التنفيذ لهذا البند ,, علينا بفهم المعدات اللازمة وطريقة عملها ووصف لوظائفها ,,, 

الشئ الذي ان تم دراسته وفهمه ,,,, ستكون مراحل عملية التفيذ امر هينا" ومهوما" للجميع انشاء الله .

وبعبارة اخرى , في المشاركات القادمة ,, لموضوع المعدات ومتطلبات اعمال التنفيذ ...... سيتخللها 

شرح لوظائف المعدات وهو بالتالي ,,,,, جزء كبير من عملية تنفيذ الاوتاد الخراسانية ,, اي ان هذه 

المشاركات لشرح المعدات ::::::  ستحوي ما نسبته 70% تقريبا" من عملية التفيذ

يتبع " المعدات والأدوات ومتطلبات بدء اعمال تنفيذ الاوتاد مع شرح لوظائفها ( مع الصور ) "

م.محمد زايد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يونيو 2008)

المعدات والأدوات ومتطلبات بدء اعمال تنفيذ الاوتاد مع شرح لوظائفها ( مع الصور ) ​
*اولا" :معدات خاصة بمقاول الاوتاد الخراسانية :*

1- ماكينة الحفر الخاصة للأوتاد Drilling machines وسألخص أهم المكونات لهذه المعدة والتي لها الدور الأساسي في عملية تنفيذ الاوتاد : 

Caliber ( انظر الصور ) : وهو العمود الحديدي المثبت بماكينة الحفر , ويسمى أيضا" Hammer

 ووظيفته الأساسية / 

الحفر الى العمق المطلوب وبالتالي فهنالك أطوال مختلفة متوفرة منه ومن الممكن عمل وصل له 

ليناسب العمق المطلوب . ويكون موصول بنهايته في ما يسمى ,,, بالباكيت ( bucket) ,,,,,ويتميز 

بدقة متناهية من خلال ماكينة الحفر على المعايرة بشكل عمودي في مكان الحفر. ويجدر الذكر ان 

الأطوال القياسية غالبا" ( 9.5م , 12م,,15م , , ) للوصلة الواحدة بحيث تتداخل الوصل مع بعضها 

البعض ليمنح ذلك مرونة في التحكم بالعمق المطلوب . 


The Bucket ( انظر الصور ) : 

وهي عبارة عن قطعة معدنية اسطوانية الشكل تتعدد أطوالها وتكون بمعدل 150سم تتوفر بعدة أقطار ليتناسب مع قطر الاوتاد .

 وظيفتها الأساسية /

I.تحديد قطر الاوتاد وذلك لكونها مرتبطة بعمود الكاليبار الذي يقوم بعملية الحفر وبما ان قطرها 

مساوي لقطر ( اقل بقليل من قطر الوتد ) الاوتاد المطلوبة فبذلك تحدد قطر الحفر 

II.في اسفل هذه القطعة تفتح لتسمح بناتج الحفر للدخول الى جوفها خلال عملية اختراق طبقات 

التربة ,,, وعند امتلاءها يقوم سائق المعدة بإخراج الكاليبار وإفراغ الباكيت ,,, ومن ثم تكرار هذه 

العملية حتى الوصول للعمق المطلوب ( ومن هنا جاءت التسمية Replacement Pile ).


Auger أو المثقب : 

وهو عبارة عن قطعة من المعدن بدرجات صلابة متفاوتة , تأتي بشكل حلزوني وتثبت اسفل كاليبار . 

وظيفته الأساسية / يستخدم لطبقات التربة القاسية وبحسب درجة قساوة التربة يتم اختيار

المثقب المناسب , وبالتالي تجد في كثير من المشاريع انه يتم استبدال المثقب أكثر من مرة لتكسره 

إذا صادف طبقة من الصخور الصلبة . 


( Case ( casingويسمى The piling frame 

: وهي قطعة معدنية اسطوانية الشكل تأتي بأقطار وأطوال متعددة . – قطرها حسب قطر الاوتاد ,, أما

أطوالها فتتعدد حسب حالة التربة العلوية ( 1.5م,, 2م,,3م,,4م,,6م,, ) 

وظيفته الأساسية / 

I. دعم جوانب الحفر في بدايته ,,و ذلك بسبب ان طبقة التربة العلوية غالبا" ما تكون ضعيفة بشكل

يسبب الانهيار لها عند بدء الحفر ,, وبالتالي نلجأ الى تثبيت هذه القطعة في هذه الطبقة لحمايتها من الانهيار.

II. ضمان ان يتم الحفر في مركز الوتد والمحدد مسبقا" من قبل مهندس الموقع ( أو المساح ) وذلك 

بحيث يقوم مقاول الاوتاد قبل البدء بعملية الحفر بوقت مناسب بالقيام بدق هذه القطعة 
( حسب طولها ) في مركز الوتد وتثبيتها في طبقة التربة السطحية ( موضح بالصور هذه العملية ) 

ومن ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ عملية حفر الوتد عن طريق الكاليبار والباكيت بحيث يتم إدخال الباكيت داخل case . 

وباختصار تعمل هذه القطعة عملية التوجيه لان يتم حفر الوتد في مركزه الصحيح . 



*لن أخوض في ماكينة الحفر أكثر من ذلك فهذا ما يلزم معرفته لنا كمهندسي تنفيذ أو إشراف نتواجد في مشروع يحتوي على عملية الاوتاد الخرسانية.*


يتبع .... صور توضيحية لكل قطعة على حدة ,,,,, ارجو الاطلاع لكي يتضح الامر . 

م.محمد زايد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يونيو 2008)

*صور لماكينة حفر الاوتاد مع توضيح لعمود الكاليبار*

ارفاق صور توضيحية : 

هذه الصور توضح شكل ماكينة الحفر ,,, وعمود الكاليبار .

المرفقات / عدد ثلاث صور ,, 

الصورة الاولى / Drilling 2 :: توضح عمود الكاليبار اثناء عملية الحفر . 

الصورة الثانية / Machine 1 :: صورة توضيحية لماكينة حفر الاوتاد Drilling machines 

الصورة الثالثة / Machime 2 :: صورة توضيحية اخرى لماكينة الحفر ,, مع عمود الكاليبارCaliber اثناء الحفر .


يتبع ... مرفقات لصور اخرى توضح باقي القطع المكونة لماكينة الحفر .

م.محمد زايد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يونيو 2008)

*صور لل Bucket مع توضيح لطرقة اتصالها بالكاليبار*

*ارفاق صور توضيحية رقم (2) : *

هذه الصور توضح شكل البكيتBucket  ,وطريقة اتصالها بعمود الكاليبار .

المرفقات / عدد ثلاث صور ,, 

الصورة الاولى / Bucket -2... توضح صورة الباكيت مع البوابة السفلية لها وكيفية الية فتحها واغلاقها لافراغ ناتج الحفر. 

الصورة الثانية / Machine & Bucket... صورة توضح الباكيت والية توصيلها بعمود الكاليبار في ماكينة الحفر. ... ( وكما توضح هذه الصورة كيفية مرور عمود الكاليبار مع الباكيت ,,, في الكايسنج Casing.


الصورة الثالثة / Machine with Bucket ... صورة توضح عملية الحفر وكيفية اتصال الباكيت مع عمود الكاليبار .


يتبع ... مرفقات لصور اخرى توضح باقي القطع المكونة لماكينة الحفر .

م.محمد زايد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 يونيو 2008)

*صور ال ( Case ( casingويسمى The piling frame*

ارفاق صور توضيحية رقم (3) : 

هذه الصور توضح شكل ( Case ( casingويسمى The piling frame ,

المرفقات / عدد ثلاث صور ,, 

الصورة الاولى / Case... توضح صورة لثلاث اطوال من الكاس ( على يمين الماكينة ) .

الصورة الثانية / Case 02... ... صورة توضح Case.اثناء اخراجها من مكان الوتد بعد الانتهاء من صبه .


الصورة الثالثة / Case 03... صورة توضح Case. بعد اخراجها كليا" من مكان الوتد بعد الانتهاء من صبه .



يتبع ... : باقي ... المعدات الخاصة بمقاول الاوتاد الخراسانية


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 يونيو 2008)

*تابع الجزء الثالث من تنفيذ الاوتاد "المعدات الخاصة بمقاول الاوتاد الخراسانية"*

تابع.... للمعدات ومتطلبات مرحلة تنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية ......

هذه المعدات تعتبر تابعة للمعدات الواجب توفرها من خلال مقاول الاوتاد الخرسانية ... . 


2- مادة البنتونيت bentonite slurry : 

وهي مادة تأتي على شكل بودرة بأكياس معبأة ( 50 كلغم ) متوفرة من عدة مصانع اكثرها انتشارا متواجد في الهند بالنسبة للسوق الخليجي . 

وظيفتها الأساسية / 

تعمل هذه المادة بعد خلطها بالماء على تدعيم جوانب الحفر للأوتاد , وذلك من خلال ضخها أثناء عملية الحفر في مكان الوتد 

ويجدر الإشارة هنا ان نسبة كثافة هذه المادة تعتمد على نوع طبقات التربة فان كانت التربة ضعيفة نزيد من الكثافة وان كانت متماسكة نوعا ما نقلل من كثافة هذه المادة . 


ولتوظيف هذه المادة يجب توفر هذه البنود : 

• slurry tanks , خزان البنتونيت :

وهو الخزان الذي يتم فيه تفريغ أكياس هذه المادة بحيث يتم توصيل هذا الخزان مع الخلاط mixer . 

•High-speed mixers, الخلاط: 

وهو الذي يقوم بخلط مادة البنتونيت مع الماء ليضخ الخليط بالنهاية الى المكان الذي تحفر فيه الاوتاد بواسطة المضخة.

•Pump, المضخة: 

ويتم توصيلها بالخلاط للقيام بعملية إيصال الخليط الى مكان حفر الوتد بواسطة الأنابيب. 

•Water tank, خزان مياه:

بحيث يكون مجاور لخزان البنتونيت والخلاط لإتمام عملية الخلط.


يتبع .... صور توضيحية لهذه الادوات ,,,,, ارجو الاطلاع لكي يتضح الامر


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 يونيو 2008)

*ارفاق صور*



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تابع.... للمعدات ومتطلبات مرحلة تنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية ......
> 
> هذه المعدات تعتبر تابعة للمعدات الواجب توفرها من خلال مقاول الاوتاد الخرسانية ... .
> 
> ...



مرفق صرو توضيحية لهذه المعدات :

اولا" /عدد اربع صور 

-- الصورة الاولى توضح ماد البتونيت معبأة باكياس 50كغم.
-- الصورتين الثانية و الثالثة توضح الخلاط والخزانات .
-- الصورة الرابعة والاخيرة توضح تعبئة خزانات الماء .


----------



## aalmasri (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك...وجزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد على الموضوع القيم

كما حصل مع اخينا المهندس سالدان, لم انتبه لهذا الموضوع الا اليوم...نتيجة ضعف المتابعة للمنتدى وكثرة الاشغال...فعذرا

الموضوع يحوي معلومات ذات فائدة جمة للجميع ما شاء الله...ونتمنى منك اخي محمد المتابعة حتى النهاية

ملاحظة صغيرة على حجم العينات المذكور في المشاركة العاشرة من هذا الموضوع, حيث ورد ان قطر العينات 15مم, واعتقد ان هذا خطأ مطبعي, فخمسة عشر مم هي اصغر من الحجم الحبيبي لبعض انواع التربة.
قطر العينات الشائع هو 6 انش (تقريبا 15 سم), واذكر ان صديقا لي عمل في مشروع يتبع مواصفات للجيش الامريكي في امريكا وكانوا يستخدمون عينات بقطر 12 انشا (تقريبا 30 سم), وكانوا يواجهون مشكلة في فحص هذه العينات, حيث ان القليل من المختبرات لديها تجهيزات لفحص هذه العينات الكبيرة نسبيا.

نحن متابعون لموضوعك اخي محمد ان شاء الله حسب الاستطاعة وننتظر مشاركاتك ومشاركات الاخوة الافاضل لمزيد من الفائدة والمعرفة


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 يونيو 2008)

عزيزي / aalmasri

عذرك مقبول , ومرورك مشكور اخي الكريم / لا اخفيك امرا" قد بدأت اتسأل اين القائمين على المنتدى من مثل هذه المواضيع واين مشاركاتهم , ولو حتى من باب ابداء الاهتمام ؟ ؟ 
وهنا لا اتكلم عن هذا الموضوع فقط بل هنالك عدة مواضيع مطروحة في الوقت الحالي تحتاج الى بعض من وقت القائمين على الملتقى . 

اخي الكريم / شكرا" على تصحيح المعلومة 15مم الى 15سم , وكما تفضلت فهو خطأ مطبعي . 

واكرر ,, شرفتنا بمرورك مع املي بمتابعة الموضوع ...

م.محمد زايد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 يونيو 2008)

*ارفاق صور 2*

مرفق صور ,,,, لمادة البنتونيت والية ضخها اثناء حفر الاوتاد . 

المرفقات / عدد صورتين 

كلتاهما توضحا عملية ضخ مادة البنتونيت من خلال الخرطوم الى مكان الوتد اثناء عملية حفره .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (21 يونيو 2008)

*تابع المعدات اللازمة في موقع العمل ( معدات خاصة بالمقاول الرئيسي ) مع الصور*


تابع.... للمعدات ومتطلبات مرحلة تنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية ......

ثانيا" :معدات خاصة بالمقاول الرئيسي : 


المعدات التالي ذكرها من متطلبات العمل لهذا البند ويجب توفرها في موقع العمل ,, واغلب الأحيان يتم توفيرها من قبل المقاول الرئيسي ,,إلا انه في بعض الأحيان وحسب شروط العقد مع مقاول الاوتاد قد تكون عملية توفيرها من مسؤولية مقاول الاوتاد . :

سابدا بذكرها بالترتيب ,,مع ارفاق صور لكل معدة في مشاركة مستقلة .

اولا " / - Shovel & Truck  . الجرافة أو اللودر ,... وسيارات نقل ( انظر الصور ) والغاية منها : 

•	المساعدة في عملية الحفر للمرحلة الأولى ( الوصول الى منسوب رؤوس الاوتاد ) .

•	تنظيف موقع العمل أول بأول وإزالة مخلفات ناتج الحفر , بتحميلها في سيارات النقل .

•	المساعدة في عملية التشوينات ونقلها الى أماكن العمل حسب حالة الموقع

يتبع ... باقي المعدات مع الصور ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (21 يونيو 2008)

*تابع .. معدات المقاول الرئيسي...*

تابع للمعدات الواجب توفرها في موقع المشروع لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد من قبل المقاول الرئيسي / 


ثانيا :  Excavator ,, أو الحفارة ( JCB) ( انظر الصورة ) والغاية منها :/

•المساعدة في عملية الحفر للمرحلة الثانية ( الوصول الى منسوب ال cut off level )

بحيث تتطلب هذه المرحلة حفار بباكيت صغير وذراع طويل للتمكن من الحفر حول رؤوس الاوتاد ( مرفق الصور ) .

المرفقات عدد اربع صور : 

- الصورة الاولى توضح كيفية البدء باعمال الحفر حول رؤوس الاوتاد .
- الصورة الثانية والرابعة الحفر حول رؤوس الاوتاد .
- الصورة الثالثة ,, نقل ناتج الحفر بعيدا" عن موقع الاوتاد .

يتبع مرفقات مجموعة ثانية من الصور لهذه المعدة .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (21 يونيو 2008)

*تابع ... صور لل Excavator*

هذه مرفقات لمجموعة ثانية من الصور للحفار Excavotor ...... عدد اربع صور 

الصور / 
- الصورة الاولى والاخيرة ,, توضح عملية الحفر لمنسوب ال Cutt of level ويتضح من هذه الصور منسوب هذا الحفر. 

- اما الصور الثانية والثالثة ,, توضيح لعملية الحفر ونقل ناتج الحفر .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 يونيو 2008)

*تابع ... معدات خاصة بالمقاول الرئيسي ,,*



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تابع.... للمعدات ومتطلبات مرحلة تنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية ......
> 
> ثانيا" :معدات خاصة بالمقاول الرئيسي :
> 
> ...





في المشاركات السابقة تم ذكر نوعين من المعدات الا وهما : اللودر Shovel ,, و الحفارة Excavator...

وفي هذه المشاركة ساتابع شرح باقي المعدات ... 


ثالثا" / Jack Hammer جاك همر يدوي بحجم كبير / 

• لغاية تكسير رؤوس الاوتاد .

• بجدر الذكر هنا ان هنالك طريقة أخرى لتكسير رؤوس الاوتاد بالاستعانة بماكينة Grabs machine 
خاصة تقوم بالإمساك برؤوس الاوتاد حسب المنسوب المطلوب ومن ثم تقوم بعملية قص رأس الوتد قطعة واحدة وإزالتها 
( وهنالك متطلبات خاصة يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار في هذه العملية ) ولكن عدم توفر هذه المعدة بشكل عام يجعل اللجوء اليها أمر غير شائع.

يتبع في المشاركة القادمة ,, شرح لباقي المعدات الخاصة بالمقاول الرئيسي ....


المفقات / صورة واحدة توضح عملية تكسيير رؤوس الاوتاد عن طريق الجاك هامر .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 يونيو 2008)

desertsway قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله يا استاذ محمد كلمة الشكر قليلة في حقك وانت تحاول ان لا تترك اي صغيرة او كبيرة بخصوص موضوع تنفيذ الركائز.
> الاستاذ العزيز لدي سؤال : هل هناك اي الزام او مواصفة تحدد الفترة ما بين الانتهاء من اعمال الحفر وال(Casing) و بين عملية صب الكونكريت للركيزة اي هل نستطيع ان نترك الحفرة الجاهزة فترة من الزمن ومن ثم نقوم بالتدقيق مرة ثانية على عملية التنضيف لقعر الحفرة ومن ثم نقوم بعملية صب الكونكريت. مع تقديري لك



اخي الزميل desertway ,,,, 
تحية طيبة وبعد ... 

اشكرك على هذا الثناء كما واحي فيك متابعتك للموضوع .

بخصوص استفسارك اخي العزيز / 

ترك فترة زمنية ما بين الحفر وبين صب الاوتاد ,,, من الناحية العملية فهو غير مقبول وذلك للاتي / 

فعلى فرض انك تركت الوتد المحفور بدون صب لفترة ما ... ما هي الالية التي من خلالها ستقوم بالتدقيق على بقاء مكان الحفر بنفس القطر والعمق .... خاصة ان اغلب الاوتاد يزيد عمقها عن 9 امتار وقد تصل الى الثلاثين متر ... 
انا لا ارى لعملية التدقيق سوى الاتي / ( وهنا اقول فرضا" .. فمن الممكن حدوث ذلك بسبب حالة طارئة او تعثر وصول الخرسانة .. ) 

وهي اعادة ماكينة حفر الاوتاد الى مكان الوتد ... ومن ثم اعادة التدقيق على مركز هذا الوتد بالطرق المساحية التي ذكرت سابقا" ... والبدء بانزال عمود الكاليبار مع البكت للتاكد من مطابقة عمق الوتد مع ما تم حفره بالسابق ... 
وحتى هذه العملية فيها م ن المخاطرة ما قد يسبب تغيير في مركز الوتد بالنسبة الى قطره ... بالاضافة الى تعرض الوتد اثناء عملية التدقيق الى نحت جوانب الحفر .. وبالتالي وكاننا نعيد عملية الحفر من جديد .... 

وقد نلجا الى ابقاء ال casing ( بالعمق الكلي للوتد ) في مكان الوتد المحفور الى حين القيام بعملية الصب .. وهنا اكرر هذا في حالات الضرورة القصوى ...

فتخيل اخي العزيز مقدار الكلفة التي ستترتب على هذه العملية ... وهي ليست بالهينة .. بالاضافة الى الوقت الذي نكون قد خسرناه بسبب هذه الفترة الزمنية التي لا ارى لها مبرر .

فعند ترك فترة زمنية ما بين الحفر ,, وبين الصب .. سيتعرض مكان الحفر الى / 

- انهيار جوانب الحفر بسبب الزاوية العمودية لحفر الاوتاد .. حتى مع وجود مادة البنتونيت والتي تم ضخها اثناء عملية الحفر . 
-وجود المياه الجوفية وتغير منسوبها سيؤدي حتما" الى نحت جوانب الحفر وتغيير في معالم الوتد المحفور . ( ناهيك عن وجود مياه البحر ان كان قريبا" وعملية المد والجزر .. ) . 

فمكا تري اخي العملية ليست بالتوصيف او االالزام بقدر ما هي ضرورية من ناحية عملية ومن جهة اقتصادية ايضا" ... فما السبب المهم الذي يجعلنا نؤخر عملية الصب ؟؟؟ . 

ففي مثل هذه المشاريع ولاهمية هذه النقطة ,, نقوم بتقدير زمن وصول سيارات الخرسانة الى الموقع .. بحيث يتم طلبها لتصل الى المشروع باللحظة التي يتم فيها الانتهاء مباشرة من عملية حفر الوتد .. او حتى لو كانت عربات الخرسانة متواجدة قيل ذلك بفترة وجيزة وذلك افضل واضمن لنا ... حتى نتجنب الوقوع في هذه المشكلة .

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في الاجابة على استفسارك ... وشكرا"


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (23 يونيو 2008)

*تابع .. معدات المقاول الرئيسي...*

في المشاركات السابقة تم ذكر ثلاثة انواع من المعدات الا وهي :
اللودر Shovel ,, و الحفارة Excavator... Jack Hammer جاك همر

وفي هذه المشاركة ساتابع شرح ذكر المعدة الرابعة ... 


Bob cat رابعا" /  وهو شويل بحجم صغير ( انظر الصور ) وتوفر بعدة أحجام / الغاية منه : 

•الدخول الى موقع الحفر وإزالة المخلفات دون ان يتسبب بالضرر للأوتاد ,, وذلك بسبب صغر حجمه .

•مرافقة عملية حفر الاوتاد واحد بواحد لإزالة المخلفات الناتجة من مادة البنتونيت والحفر قبل تصلبها ... .

يتبع في المشاركة القادمة ,, شرح لباقي المعدات الخاصة بالمقاول الرئيسي ....


المرفقات / صورتين كالاتي :

الصورة الاولى توضح شكل هذه المعدة . 

الصورة الثانية ..توضح عملية تنظيف وازالة مخلفات مادة البنتونيت حول الاوتاد.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 يونيو 2008)

في المشاركات السابقة تم ذكر اربعة انواع من المعدات الا وهي :
اللودر Shovel ,, و الحفارة Excavator... Jack Hammer جاك همر ... والبوب كات Bobcat

وفي هذه المشاركة ساتابع شرح ذكر المعدة االخامسة ... 


خامسا" : Concrete Mixer & Pump , خلاطه الخرسانة والمضخة /  

• غالبا" ما يتم التعاقد مع شركة خرسانة جاهزة لتوريد الخرسانة الى المشروع وهي بدورها تقوم بتامين هذه المعدات .

• يجدر الإشارة هنا الى انه من الممكن ان يتم الصب عن طريق توفر المضخة لضمان الجودة في 
الخرسانة المصبوبة ( تجنب الانفصال الحبيبي , .. ) . 

أو الاستغناء عنها باستخدام خرطوم بطول الوتد ومن أعلاه يأتي على شكل مخروطي بحيث يثبت برفعة عن طريق الرافعة المتحركة ,,ومن ثم إنزاله في مكان الوتد المحفور , على ان يتم وضع اعلى الخرطوم أو الشكل المخروطي بشكل يسمح لسيارة الخرسانة الصب من خلاله ( انظر الصور ) .

يتبع في المشاركة القادمة ,, شرح المعدات الخاصة بالمقاول الرئيسي ....

المرفقات // ملفين : 

الملف الاول / concrete pumb عدد اربع صور توضح شكل المضخة وكذلك عملية الصب لها .


الملف الثاني / concrete pipe

عدد ثلاث صور : 
الصورة الاولى .. توضح شكل البايب .
الصورة الثانية .. توضح عملية رفع البايب عن طريق الرافعة ووضعها امام سيارة الخرسانة .
الصورة الثالثة ..ز توضح عملية الصب للاوتاد من خلال البايب .

م.محمد زايد ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 يونيو 2008)

ashrafemara قال:


> اخي الكريم
> كنت اريد ان اسأل عن متى طول الtemprary casing
> ومتى تزال بعد الصب؟



تحياتي اخي العزيز / وشكرا " لمداخلتك واستفسارك / 

اطوال ال case : كنت في مشاركاتي السابقة وضحت هذه النقطة // فاطوال الكايس تتنوع وتختلف باختلاف نوع التربة // ففي التربة المتماسكة سنحتاج الى case بارتفاع بسيط قد يكون 1.5م الى 3 امتار ... حسب اول وتد تجريبي يتم عمله .. 
وهنالك اطوال تتراوح من 4م ,,, 6 م ,, وفي حال احتجنا الى اكثر من هذا الطول .. نلجأ الى عملية اللحام بين case باتباع تقنية معينة لعملية اللحام وانزال الcase في مكان الوتد المحفور . 
فالغاية من الكيس هي دعم جواب الوتدر في الطبقات السطحية للتربة من الانهيار اثناء عملية الحفر .

الاستفسار الثاني / متى يتم ازالة الcase بعد الصب ؟؟ 

اخي الكريم تم الاجابة على هذا السؤال بعد وروده من زميل اخر في الصفحة السابقة والاجابة كانت الاتي / 

... يتم رفع ال Case بعد الانتهاء من الصب مباشرة ,,, فعند رفع خرطوم الخرسانة بواسطة الرافعة ,,, يتم رفع ال كايس بنفس الرافعة في وقته ,, لتجنب وجود الكايس اثناء تصلد الخرسانة ( الشك الابتدائي ) .

ارجو ان تكون الاجابات واضحة لك مع املي بمتابعة الموضوع ,, ومزيد من المشاركات .
وشكرا " لك .


----------



## desertsway (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اضيف الى ما جاء في مشاركتك القيمة اخي مهندس محمد ردا على استفسار الاخ ashrafemara بخصوص (متى يتم ازالة ال case بعد الصب).

وفي حالة كون عمق الcasing كبير (نتيجة لوجود تربة غير متماسكة لعمق كبير) . فخلال عملية الصب يجب ان يسحب ال (casing) ببطء من دون ان يتم رفع او تحريك حديد التسليح من موقعه. بالاضافة الى ذلك فخلال عملية السحب يجب ان نحافظ على مستوى الكونكريت في داخل ال(casing) اعلى من الحافة السفلية لل(casing) بمقدار كافي وذلك لمنع حصول تعنق (necking) للركيزة نتيجة لحركة التربة.

مع شكري لك اخي استاذ محمد على ما تتحفنا به من معلومات قيمة ومفيدة.


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخي مهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع ولمن يرغب بمعلومات اكثر حول موضوع الركائز سيجده في هذا الموقع
http://www.sbe.napier.ac.uk/projects/piledesign/guide/index.htm


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (2 يوليو 2008)

desertsway قال:


> اخي مهندس محمد لدي استفسار عن مقدار فحص الهطول (slump test) الذي تم اعتماده لديكم في حالة صب الركائز بأنبوب الخرسانة (tremie pipe) وعلى اي اساس تم ذلك فكما تعلم اخي العزيز ان مقدار الهطول للركائز يختلف عنه في الاجزاء الاخرى للمنشأ وهل تم استخدام اي مضافات على الخرسانة مع شكري لك



اخي العزيز / 
شكرا" لسؤالك وحسن تواصلك .

مقدار الهطول slump : 
175+- 25 مم .
water cement ratio : 0.45
cement : 420 kg/m3

مضافات الخرسانة / 
1- RP264 : 
- مضافة خاصة لتحسين تشغيل الخرسانة WOKABILITY ,,,,,,,,, 
- بالاضافة الى عملية تاخير زمن اشك الابتدائي initial setting time .

2- SP495 : وهي عبارة عن super plasticized --- ملين للخرسانة وتعمل على 
- زيادة قوة الخرسانة .
- معادلة نسبة الماء للاسمنت والتي تعطينا نسبة الهطول ( 175 مم ) والتي تعتبر كبيرة جدا" ,,, وبالتالي كان لا بد من هذه المضافة .

ارجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة ,,, مع تكرار شكري لسؤالك . 

م.محمد زايد .


----------



## AHMED 19 (4 يوليو 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي الزميل desertway ,,,,
> تحية طيبة وبعد ...
> 
> اشكرك على هذا الثناء كما واحي فيك متابعتك للموضوع .
> ...



مجرد مداخلة : هل الكود (شاملة لكل انواعها بريطانى -امريكى-مصرى -....الى اخره)لا يوجد ما ينص فيها على مده الزاميه ان تجاوزها المقاول قبل صب الpileيتم بعدها اخد اجراء تجاهه..
من ناحيتى (اجتهاد )وهو ما اتبعه بالموقع الذى اشرف عليه بانه عند حدوث ذلك يتم عمل اعدة فحص الـpileوذلك بعد تطهيره بواسطة الrig وتكليف المقاول بفحص القطاع الخرسانى للوتد بواسطة الـ sonic test ,integery test هذا ومن يملك توضيح بخصوص تلك النقطة والاجتهاد بيدلى بدلوه ويا حبذا لو يملك من المواصفات او الاكواد ما يبرهن او يوكد ما نتحدث عنه 
واشكر كل من ساهم على اعداد مثل هذا العمل فهو خير معين للجميع وتقبلوا فايق احترامى


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (7 يوليو 2008)

AHMED 19 قال:


> مجرد مداخلة : هل الكود (شاملة لكل انواعها بريطانى -امريكى-مصرى -....الى اخره)لا يوجد ما ينص فيها على مده الزاميه ان تجاوزها المقاول قبل صب الpileيتم بعدها اخد اجراء تجاهه..
> من ناحيتى (اجتهاد )وهو ما اتبعه بالموقع الذى اشرف عليه بانه عند حدوث ذلك يتم عمل اعدة فحص الـpileوذلك بعد تطهيره بواسطة الrig وتكليف المقاول بفحص القطاع الخرسانى للوتد بواسطة الـ sonic test ,integery test هذا ومن يملك توضيح بخصوص تلك النقطة والاجتهاد بيدلى بدلوه ويا حبذا لو يملك من المواصفات او الاكواد ما يبرهن او يوكد ما نتحدث عنه
> واشكر كل من ساهم على اعداد مثل هذا العمل فهو خير معين للجميع وتقبلوا فايق احترامى



تحياتي اخ AHMED 19 // 
شكرا" على مداخلتك 
بخصوص الفترة نا بين حفر مكان الوتد وبين توقيت صبه / بعد مراجعتي للكود الامريكي والمصري وبعض الكودات الاخرى ( البربطاني ليس من ضمنها وممكن ان تقوم بمراجعة الكود BS 8004 )
لم اجد ما ينص على ذلك ,,,, ولكن في الكتب المختصة في تصميم الاوتاد وجدت الاتي : 

cleaning-up and placing concrete should not *exceed six hours*. If there is any appreciable delay the depth of the pile bottom
should be checked against the measured drilled depth before placing the concrete to ensure that no soil has fallen into the
hole. If the reinforcing cage extends only part-way down the hole it should be suspended from the top of the pile shaft before
commencing to place the concrete.

وهذا مفاده انه يجب الصب خال 6 ساعات للوتد المحفور ,,, في حالة تاخر اخرسانة لسبب ما ,, فيجب تنظيف مكان الوتد والتاكد من عمقه لضمان عدم انهيار وسقوط التربة في قاع الوتد . مع مراعاة حديد التسليح ان كان قد وضع . 


وبخصوص الاجراء تجاه المقاول // في الكود الامريكي - 3.5//AASHTO 

any pile damaged by reason of internal defects or by improper driving or driven out of its proper location or etc... 
then ::the pile shall be corected at the contractor's expence by one of the following methods :
1-the pile shall be withdrawn and replaced by anew and f necessary , alonger pile

2- A second pile shall be driven adjacent to the deffective or low pile

مفاده / انه ان تم التاكد من ان الوتد معيب يجب اخذ الاجراءات التالي على حساب المقاول / 
ازالة الوتد ووضع آخر وان لزم لامر بطول اكبر .
او وضع وتد آخر مجاور للوتد المعيب .. 

وفي بند آخر من المواصفات ينص عى عدم دفع تكاليف الوتد المعيب .... الا حين اتخاذ الاجراءت اعلاه .

ولكن ما فهمته من خلال مداخلتك // ان انقطاع في الصب لخرسانة الوتد هو ما تستفسر عنه /

وعليه يجب ادراك الاتي / ان تجاوزت فترة الانقطاع مدة الشك الابتدائي للخرسانة فهذا سيولد فاصل , وهو الامر المرفوض ,,,, ومع ذلك علينا اتخاذ الاجراء التالي / 
بعد انهاء الصب ,,, تعمد على ان نقوم باختيار هذا الوتد من ضمن الاوتاد المنوي عمل فحص التحميل عليها LOADING TEST ,, للتاكد من قدرة تحمل الوتد ومطابقته مع الحمولة التصميمية .

بالاضافة الى ما ذكرت ,, باللجوء الى فحص sonic test ,integery test والذي يحدد جودة تجانس خرسانة الوتد وعدم حدوث تعشيش او وجود تربة منهارة اثناء صب الخرسانة او (waisted’ or ‘necked’ ) ....

فان ظهر ان الوتد بالفعل معيب نلجأ الى الاجراءات التي تم شرحها اعلاه . 

مع تكرار شكري لمداخلتك .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يوليو 2008)

desertsway قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا يا استاذ محمد مع شكري لك



اخي desertsway / 
بارك الله فيك وشكرا" على سؤالك . 
منذ مدة فقدت جميع المعلومات على جهاز الكمبيوتر / وكنت اكتب مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع على ملف وورد قبل نقلها الى الملتقى ... وكنت قد اقتربت الى حد كبير من نهاية الموضوع ,,, الا ان الملف ضاع مع ما خسرته ,,,, ناهيك عن الصور التي كنت احتفظ بها في جهازي ..
ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل . 

وانا الان في صدد جمع ما استطيع من الصور ,,, بالاضافة الى محاوتي اعادة كتابة ما تبقى من الموضوع والتي تحتاج الى وقت وتفرغ الشي الذي احاول ان اوفره الان .. 
وانشاء الله في غضون اسبوع قد اتمكن من متابعة وضع مشاركاتي في الموضوع ... 

شاكر لك متابعتك واهتمامك ,,, وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 يوليو 2008)

omeef قال:


> نسال الله لك التوفيق
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> توجد لدي مشكلة تحميل الصور ايه السبب ؟
> وشكرا



هذه مشكلة واجهت احد الاخوة في هذا الموضوع وكان الرد : 

(اما اخي العزيز بخصوص ان الملفات المرفقة لا تفتح ,,, 

هذه الملفات عبارة عن صور مرفوعة على برنامج Adob phtotshop , فان لم يكن هذا البرناج متوفر ( مع انه من السهولة تحميله من الانترنت مجانا" ) 
تستطيع طبعا" بعد فتح الملف المضغوط ,, ان تعمل على استخدام open with لكل صورة وتختار برنامج الصور المتوفر لديك . )

وقد نجح الامر معه فعليك المحاولة بهذه الطريقة مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (31 يوليو 2008)

*تابع للمعدات الواجب توفرها في موقع العمل*

في المشاركة الاخيرة المتسلسلة لبنود التفيذ ,,توقفت عند المعدات الواجب توفرها من قبل المقاول الرئيسي
وكنت قد ذكرت خمسة معدات ضرورية هي بالترتيب / 

اللودر Shovel ,, 
و الحفارة Excavator
... Jack Hammer جاك همر 
, Bob cat وهو شويل بحجم صغير 
Concrete Mixer & Pump , خلاطه الخرسانة والمضخة


وفي هذه المشاركة ساتابع شرح ذكر المعدة السادسة والاخيرة وهي : 



*سادسا" / " : Mobile Crane , الرافعة المتحركة *

وهي رافعة متحركة لها القدرة على حمل الأوزان الثقيلة حسب نوع المعدة ( 20 طن – 50 طن – 80 طن – ... ...100طن ... ) وكذلك يختلف طول ذراعها من ماكينة لأخرى .

الغاية منها / 
-العمل على رفع حديد التسليح للوتد وإنزاله في مكانه قبل الصب .

-رفع الكايس case من مكانه بعد الانتهاء من عملية الصب .

-المساعدة في عملية صب الخرسانة للأوتاد عن طريق حمل خرطوم الصب من أمام سيارة الخرسانة وإنزاله للوتد المراد صبه.

-في فحص التحميل للأوتاد يعمل على رفع بلوكات الخرسانة والجسور الحديدية إلى مكان الفحص ومن ثم إزالتها . 

-المساعدة بشكل عام في أعمال التشوينات لموقع العمل 

وفي الصور المرفقة توضيح لهذه المعدة ومدى اهميتها في موضوعنا / 


الصورة الاولى / الرافعة اثناء رفع حديد التسليح لوضعة في حفر الوتد قبل صبه 










الصورة الثانية / الرافعة وهي تحمل التريمي بايب .. او خرطزم الصب في عملية صب الوتد بالخرسانة . 










الصورة الثالثة والاخيرة / الرافعة اثناء رفع الكيس case من موقع الوتد بعد الانتهاء من عملية الصب .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (2 أغسطس 2008)

*انتهاء شرح المعدات الواجب توفرها في موقع العمل*

بانتهاء المشاركة السابقة نكون قد استكملنا شرح كافة المعدات الواجب توفرها في موقع العمل سواء من المقاول الرئيسي او من مقاول الاوتاد 

 وكما أسلفت الذكر في بداية سردي للمعدات  

( اقتباس ) " لكي نتمكن من فهم وإدراك مراحل التنفيذ لهذا البند ,, علينا بفهم المعدات اللازمة وطريقة عملها ووصف لوظائفها ,
أي انه هذه المشاركات لشرح المعدات :::::: ستحوي ما نسبته 70% تقريبا" من مفهوم عملية التنفيذ " -- نهاية الاقتباس 




متابعة الجزء الثالث (مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الأوتاد الخرسانية في الموقع )​
وهنا أود توضيح أمر / بان المتابع للمراحل السابقة :

-	مرحلة ما قبل التنفيذ .
- ومن ثم مرحلة تجهيز موقع العمل .
-	والمراحل السابقة من هذا الجزء ( الجزء الثالث) لتنفيذ اعمال الأوتاد .

سيدرك تماما" أن ما تبقى في عملية التنفيذ هو ترتيب المعلومات المذكورة بشكل متسلسل مع إضافة اليسير من متممات الموضوع.... لنكون قد أحطنا بشكل إجمالي بعملية التنفيذ للأوتاد. 

ولترتيب المعلومات / سأقوم بمراجعة بعض ما تم ذكره سابقا" لتسهيل عملية الربط وكمقدمة ابدأ بعدها بسرد ما تبقى من هذه المرحلة : 

أولا" / نبدأ بتسليم الوثائق المطلوبة لمهندسي التنفيذ ( المقاول الرئيسي ) :- ذكرت هذه البنود في الجزءالاول -

1- المخططات الإنشائية المعتمدة. Approved Structural Drawing 
2- تقرير فحص التربة المعتمد من قبل المصمم.
3- المواصفات الفنية الخاصة للمشروع - ويهم هنا مواصفات الأوتاد – الخرسانة, الحديد , الفحوصات المطلوبة , ..
4- تسليم موقع العمل site layout.واعتماد صفر المشروع.Bench mark 



ثانيا " / ما جاء ذكره في الجزء الثاني من تلخيص لتجهيز موقع العمل قبل البدء بتنفيذ الاوتاد بعد استلام مهندس التنفيذ جميع الوثائق المذكورة أعلاه واستلام ارض المشروع تبدأ مرحلة تجهيز موقع العمل ملخصة بالنقاط التالية : 

1- التأكد من خلو الأرض من خطوط الكهرباء والماء والاتصالات والغاز ... و عمل الإجراءات اللازمة لإيصال الخدمات المؤقتة من ماء وكهرباء واتصالات إلى موقع العمل. 

2- تحديد أركان المبنى الرئيسة ( من خلال دائرة المساحة أو من يمثلها) والتأكد من خلال مهندس الموقع من مطابقتها لمخطط المشروع والتأكد كذلك من المسافات بينها والأركان المحددة لشكل المبنى وملكية الجار... ومن ثم نقل هذه النقاط المحددة للمبنى إلى خارج ارض المشروع للحفاظ عليها بإتباع الطرق المساحية الخاصة لذلك . 

3- تحديد صفر المشروع أو bench markومن ثم التأكد من منسوب الأرض الطبيعية للمشروع بالنسبة إلى صفر المشروع عن طريق قراءة ميزان القامة لمنسوب صفر المشروع ومن ثم منسوب الأرض الطبيعية ( وعمل ميزانية شبكية إن لزم الأمر)

4- offices & plants Layout عمل مخطط تفصيلي لاماكن المكاتب والسور المؤقت وأماكن التشوينات ... 

5- تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية Mix Design للمشروع حسب المواصفات واخذ الاعتماد عيها وكذلك الأمر لحديد التسليح بعمل الفحوصات اللازمة واخذ الاعتماد عليها .

6- الاتفاق مع مقاول الأوتاد ( مقاول الباطن ) واستلام المخططات التفصيلية المقدمة من خلاله والحسابات التصميمية المؤكدة لصحة تصميم الأوتاد. مع اخذ الاعتماد اللازمة من الاستشاري والجهات المختصة.

*في المشاركات القادمة باذن الله سابدأ بشرح الخطواط المتسلسلة لعملية تنفيذ الاوتاد*


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 أغسطس 2008)

*الخطوات المتسلسلة لتنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية*

بعد الانتهاء من تسلم الوثائق المطلوبة ذات العلاقة لهذا البند , والانتهاء من خطوات تجهيز موقع العمل المكذورة في المشاركة السابقة / . 

ساقوم بشرح الخطوات العملية المتسلسلة لتنفيذ عملية الاوتاد الخرسانية ملخصة بالمراحال التالية : 

المرحلة الاولى : Pre-construction pile او الوتد التجريبي .

المرحلة الثانية : اعمال الحفر للمرحلة الأولى .

المرحلة الثالثة : تحديد محاور المشروع ومحاور الأوتاد .

المرحلة الرابعة : مرحلة حفر وصب وتسليح الاوتاد الخرسانية .

المرحلة الخامسة : اعمال الحفر للمرحلة الثانية .

المرحلة السادسة : اعمال معالجة رؤوس الاوتاد.

المرحلة السابعة والاخيرة : الفحوصات الموقعية الخاصة ببند الاوتاد .


******* محاولا تدعيم عملية الشرح بالصور الموقعية كلما امكن لي ذلك 

وسابدا في المشاركة اللاحقة انشاء الله بالمرحلة الاولى من هذه المراحل .​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 أغسطس 2008)

روان العطار قال:


> الاخ المهندس ابو زيد السلام عليكم اشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات وهل هناك فرق بين خوازيق المبانى وخوازيق الكبارى




اخي الكريم شكرا" على سؤالك . 

لا فرق بين مبدأ الاوتاد بشكل عام حيث انها تشترك فيما بينها بنقل احمال المنشأ الى طبقات التربة القادرة على تحملها .. 
ولكن قد تكون اوتاد الجسور مسبقة الصب precast , او مصبوبة في الموقع كالحالة التي تدور مشاركتنا حولها ,, 
وما يميز الجسور هو ثقل الاحمال الواجب نقلها من خلال الاوتاد وبالتالي سنجد ان هذه الاوتاد ذات اقطار كبيرة وتسليح كثيف بالاضافة الى ان يكون عمقها كبير ( طبعا" تبعا" لطبيعة الارض ) .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 أغسطس 2008)

aalmasri قال:


> أشكرك اخي محمد على المشاركات...ومازلنا متابعين للموضوع ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> 
> كنت اعتقد ان الجسور قليلة الاحمال مقارنة بالمباني العالية...وبالتالي اقطار الاوتاد المستخدمة للجسور ستكون اقل من تلك المستخدمة في المباني, اليس كذلك؟



قد لا يكون من الصواب من جهتي التعميم اكيد فهي عملية نسبية /

ولكن اخذت الامر من زاوية ان المباني تكون فيها اطوال المجازات او البحور قليلة نسبيا" ( الاعمدة متقاربة ) وبالتالي تتوزع الاحمال على عدد اكبر بكثير من الاوتاد ,,, 
بعكس الجسور والتي تتباعد المسافة بين اعمدتها في اغلب الاحيان اضعاف المسافة في المباني وبالتالي تركيز الاحمال على عدد قليل من الاوتاد ,,, 

ففي المباني تترازح اقطار الاواد غالبا" ما بين 60 سم وال 120سم ( اقول غالبا " ) اما في الجسور ففي الكثير الكثير من الحالات تكون فيها الاقطار اكبر من ذلك . 

الا انني اكرر ان العملية بالتاكيد نسبية وليس من الصواب تعميمها .

بارك الله فييك اخي المهندس المصري على التنويه والتعقيب ,, 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 أغسطس 2008)

*الخطوات المتسلسلة لتنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية*



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> / .
> 
> ساقوم بشرح الخطوات العملية المتسلسلة لتنفيذ عملية الاوتاد الخرسانية ملخصة بالمراحال التالية :
> 
> ...




*المرحلة الأولى / Pre-construction pile ويسمى كذلك Preliminary Pile / الوتد التجريبي * :

تم الإشارة إلى إلى هذا البند بشكل مختصر في مشاركاتي من الجزء الأول وسأقوم هنا بتعريفه وتقديم شرح كافي عنه / 

*تعريف: *

هو وتد يتم حفره وتسليحه وصبه حسب التصاميم الموضوعة والمعتمدة في مخطط الأوتاد وبنفس 
الارتفاع المشار اليه في تقرير التربة , والمخططات ..

بغرض عمل فحوصات التحميل عليه  للتأكد من دقة التصاميم المقدمة والقدرة على حمل الأوزان المقدرة على الاوتاد من المبنى ,, وذلك من 

خلال قياس نسبة الهبوط تحت التحميل المتدرج وصولا" الى الحمل التصميمي مضروبا" بعامل الأمان المحدد. ,

*
عدده وقطره / *

تحدد المواصفات البريطانية بان يتم عمل وتد تجريبي واحد على الأقل .لكل قطر من الاوتاد , فمثلا" 

لو كان هنالك أوتاد بقطر 60سم وأخرى 90 سم : يتم عمل وتد تجريبي بقطر 60سم ,, وآخر بقطر 90 سم . 

	*قيمة الأحمال التجريبية الواجب تطبيقها عليه / *

يقوم المصمم بتحديد الأحمال التشغيلية Working Load لكل نوع من الاوتاد المراد انجازها ( وهنا المقصود بالنوع هو حسب الأقطار ) وإرفاقها في المواصفات وعلى المخططات المعتمدة .

ويقوم المصمم بذلك حسب الأحمال المحسوبة من المبنى على الأعمدة ومن ثم توزيع هذا الحمل على هامات الاوتاد Pile Caps / ومنه تقسيم الحمل على عدد الاوتاد لكل هامة . 

ويجدر الإشارة الى ضرورة ان يقوم المصمم بذكر الحمل التشغيلي للوتد ( حسب قطره ) في المخطط الإنشائي الخاص بالأوتاد ,, ليتم التقيد به أثناء عملية الفحص .

أما المهم هنا وهو قيمة الحمل الواجب تطبيقه على الوتد التجريبي = ضعف الحمل التشغيلي المحدد من قبل المصمم ( حسب القطر ) فلو كان المصمم قد حدد الحمل التشغيلي للوتد ب 200 طن ,,, هنا يجب تحميل الوتد التجريبي بحمولة = 400 طن . 

*
	متى يتم فحصه / *

يتم فحص وتحميل الوتد التجريبي عند التأكد من نتائج فحص المكعبات الخرسانية ووصولها الى المقاومة المميزة ل 28 يوم و المنصوص عليها في المواصفات الإنشائية / 
وهي غالبا" بعد 28 يوم ,,, ولكن ان تم فحص المكعبات على مدة اقل من ذلك وتبين تحقيق المقاومة المطلوبة ل 28 يوم ,, نستطيع بدء عملية الفحص والتحمل ( وغالبا" ما يلجأ الى ذلك في الموقع لتوفير الوقت )

*
	النتائج المترتبة من فحصه / *

تحدد النتائج المترتبة على الفحص بمقدار الهبوط الحاصل نتيجة الأحمال المطبقة على الوتد / فان كانت النتيجة اقل من الحد الأقصى المسموح به 
وهي في اغلب المواصفات بشكل عام 10مم ,, نكون صدقنا على التصاميم والمخططات الموضوعة للأوتاد وبذلك فقط نستطيع بدء العمل لتنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية .


*	موقعه / *

يتم اختيار موقع قريب من موقع العمل بشكل لا يؤثر على الاوتاد المحددة بالمخطط أي خارج حدود المبنى ,, 

وهنا انوه / الى ضرورة عدم القيام بعمل هذا الوتد التجريبي في مكان مخصص لأحد الاوتاد المحددة في المخطط ,, 
الأمر الذي يلجأ إليه بعض مقاولي الاوتاد بغاية التوفير الاقتصادي / الأمر الذي يتم به تحميل وتد رئيسي من أوتاد المشروع بضعف الحمولة المصمم لها ,, كما وان حدث فشل في هذا الوتد سنلجأ الى عمليات معقدة من إعادة التصميم لمعالجة الأمر,

ويوضح الشكل المرفق والمقتبس من مخطط أوتوكاد لموقع الاوتاد العام في المشروع الأماكن الواجب اختيارها للوتد التجريبي : 









هنا انتهى الشرح عن Pre-construction pile , وبعد التأكد من ان نتائج الفحص كانت مقبولة وضمن المواصفات ,,, تبدأ عملية تنفيذ الاوتاد الرئيسية للمشروع في المراحل اللاحقة باذن الله


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

تميم مازن قال:


> مشكور أستاذ محمد زايد
> أرجو اضافة شروحات عن المواد المثبتة للتربة اثناء الحفر( بنتونايت ) وانزال حديد التسليح
> اضافة الى كيفية انزال الكونكريت
> مع الشكر




اخي الكريم اشكرك على مداخلتك ولكن بالفعل تم الاشارة الى هذا الموضوع في مشاركاتي السابقة وارفقها هنا : 





المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تابع.... للمعدات ومتطلبات مرحلة تنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية ......
> 
> هذه المعدات تعتبر تابعة للمعدات الواجب توفرها من خلال مقاول الاوتاد الخرسانية ... .
> 
> ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (11 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> بعد الانتهاء من تسلم الوثائق المطلوبة ذات العلاقة لهذا البند , والانتهاء من خطوات تجهيز موقع العمل المكذورة في المشاركة السابقة / .
> 
> ساقوم بشرح الخطوات العملية المتسلسلة لتنفيذ عملية الاوتاد الخرسانية ملخصة بالمراحال التالية :
> 
> ...



بعد الانتهاء من الخطوة الاولى من الخطوات الموضحة اعلاه والتاكد من مطابقتها للتصاميم الموضوعة ... نبدأ بالخطوة الثانية : 

الخطوة الثانية / اعمال الحفر للمرحلة الأولى : 

وبالرجوع إلى الجزء الثاني من مشاركاتي في الموضوع ستجد شرح كافي عن اعمال الحفر ومراحلها ومتطلباتها 

,, والمقصود بالمرحلة الأولى للحفر هنا : الحفر حتى منسوب سطح الأوتاد الخرسانية ( قبل المعالجة Trimming) ) 

تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن هذه المرحلة / 

	لا تتطلب تنزيل المحاور للمشروع,, بل فقط تحديد أركان وحدود المبنى الخارجية بشكل عام .

	تتطلب معرفة منسوب أل cut off level والذي تم تعريفه سابقا " . 

	حفر كامل مساحة ارض المشروع ( حسب المخططات ) وصولا" إلى منسوب الحفر للمرحلة الأولى ( ويساوي منسوب أل cut off level + ارتفاع الجزء من الوتد الذي سيتم تكسيره ومعالجته ) 

	في حال تبين أن طبيعة التربة بعد الحفر في هذه المرحلة ,, رخوة ولن تتحمل معدات حفر الأوتاد ,, نقوم بفرش طبقة من الرود بيس لتيسير عمل هذه المعدات .

هنا تنتهي المرحلة والثانية للبدأ في المرحلة الثالثة في المشاركة القادمة باذن الله .


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 أغسطس 2008)

بعد اذن استاذى المهندس محمد زايد
اقدم كل ما تم تقديمة من شرح للمهندس محمد زايد على ملف ورد 
راجيا من الله ان ينفع اخوتى المهندسين
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أغسطس 2008)

ابو اركان قال:


> بداية تشرفت بانتسابى لهذا المنتدى
> 
> عندى مداخله
> 
> ...


 
تحياتي لك اخي الكريم وااسف للتاخر بالرد لانشغالي الشديد في الاونة الاخيرة ... 

بخصوص استفسارك المشار اليه يجب التنويه الى ان هنالك طرق مختلفة لتنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانية ومنها ما يلزم وجود الكايس بكامل الطول وبشكل دائم وهنا يسمى permanent case
.... اما في الحالة التي يدور نقاشنا عليها فهذا الكايس يسمى بالمؤقت Temporary case
*ولا يكون على كامل طول الوتد بل على اطوال بسيطة في بدايته تتراوح ما بين 150سم الى 6امتار .. وهذا كله يعتمد على طبيعة التربة بالذات الطبقة العلوية منها ..... اما باقي الوتد فلن يحدث له شئ لانه اما ان تكون التربة غير متماسكة فنلجأ الى تكثيف مادة البنتونيت اثناء الحفر والتي تعمل على تماسك طبقات التربة خلال عملية الحفر ومن ثم الصب ... او ان تكون طبقات التربة السفلية متماسكة فلا يحدث لها انهيارات تذكر ... *
*ويتم ازالة الكيس بعد الانتهاء من عملية الصب للوتد . كما هو موضح بالصورة . *









استفسارك الثاني 


> كذلك لاحظت فى احدى الصور حديد التسليح للاوتاد حيث يوجد دوائر بلاستيكية
> فهمت انها للحفاظ على clear cover ثابت من جميع الجهات على محيط الوتد


 
نعم اخي العزيز هي كما فهمت وتكون غالبا" بقطر 15 سم نصفها بالداخل ونصفها بالخارج على محيط حديد الاوتاد . كما هو واضح بالصورة ... 








مع شكري وتقديري لسؤالك واهتمامك


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم...... شكرا للجميع على هدا الموضوع و على طريقة الاثراء من طرف كل المشاركين و على هدا الانسجام و المتابعة من طرف كل المهندسين بارك الله في الجميع و وددت لو استطيع المشاركة و مناقشة الموضوع معكم لكن يبقى مشكل اللغة عائقا و كل ما لدي هو سؤال حول طريقة تنفيد الاوتاد الخرسانية في مناطق قريبة من السبخات المالحة حيث يوجد الماء على عمق 1.50متر .......جازاكم الله كل خير ....ابنة المليون شهيد


 
تحياتي مهندسة نور / وشكرا لك على الثناء والسؤال. . 
سنتعامل معها تماما" كما نتعامل مع وجود اوتاد في حالة ارتفاع لمنسوب المياه الجوفية او قرب المشروع من البحر .... وهنا اقصد اي اننا سنتبع نفس الخطوات مع التركيز على نقاط معينة اهمها : / 
- استخدام temproray case الذي تم شرجه سابقا " باطوال اكبر وقد يصل الى ارفاع الوتد بالكامل حسب تقرير فحص التربة للمشروع ,,, وايضا" من الممكن هنا استخدام الكايس الدائم ( وكل ذلك يعتمد على طبيعة المشروع والتصاميم الخاصة .. ) ,.
- تكثيف مادة البنتونايت المستخدمة لسند جوانب الحفر اثناء عملية تنفيذ الاوتاد . .
- استخدام خرسانة بمواصفات مناسبة للوضع الموجود في محيط المشروع . 
- وقد نلجا الى استخدام حديد معالج بالايبوكسي ان تتطلب الامر ذلك .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> بعد الانتهاء من تسلم الوثائق المطلوبة ذات العلاقة لهذا البند , والانتهاء من خطوات تجهيز موقع العمل المكذورة في المشاركة السابقة / .
> 
> ساقوم بشرح الخطوات العملية المتسلسلة لتنفيذ عملية الاوتاد الخرسانية ملخصة بالمراحال التالية :
> 
> ...


 

المرحلة الثالثة : تحديد محاور المشروع ومحاور الأوتاد . ​ 
وقد ذكرت وشرحت هذه العملية بالكثير من التفصيل في الجزء الثاني ولكن لا باس بتلخيصها / 
إسقاط محاور المشروع الرئيسية على جوانب الحفر ( أي عمل الخنزيرة ) بالشكل التقليدي والمعتاد في كافة المشاريع. 

نقوم بترقيم جميع الأوتاد بشكل متسلسل وتثبيت هذه الأرقام علىنسخة من مخطط الأوتاد Pile layout 

نقوم بتثبيت علامة ( قطعة من الحديد) فيمركز كل وتدويشار إليه برقم هذا الوتد حسب الترقيم الموجود علىالمخطط المرقم . 

إسقاط أماكن الأوتاد من خلال المخططات التفصيلية للأوتاد والتي سنجد من خلالها المسافات بين محاور المشروع الأساسية وبين مراكز الأوتاد - 

وتتم هذه العملية بثلاثة طرق كنت قد شرحتها بالتفصيل ألخصها بالاتي / 
§ الطريقةالتقليدية باستخدام شريط القياس واخذ الأبعاد من نقاط تلاقي محاور المشروع الىمراكز الأوتاد . 
§ باستخدام جهازالثيودلايت / وكنت قد شرحتها بشكل وافي ,, وفضلت استخدامها . 

§ باستخدام جهاز " “ Total station / وقد قام احد الزملاء بشرح طريقة عمل الجهاز في إحدى المشاركات السابقة .

الصورة هنا توضح عملية تحديد مراكز الاوتاد من خلال محاور المشروع ..


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس محمد لدي سؤال كيف احدد طول الكيس اعتمادا على نوع التربه اي كيف اعرف نوع التربه من خلال الفحص المختبري اي هل ان الفحص المختبري هوالذي يعطيني الطول ام ماذا ؟ ام الخبره هي التي تلعب دور ؟


----------



## ابو تهانى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم لقد جاء فى شرحكم الكريم هذه الفقرة ( ومع ذلك يوصى ان تكون المسافة بين مراكز الاوتاد مساوية لثلاثة أضعاف قطر الوتد , وذلك لعلاقة هذه المسافة مع الاجهادات المتولدة في التربة المحيطة )لا أعرف ما هو المقصود من المسافة بين مركز الاوتاد هل تقصد ال span لاتصميمه يعتمد على المطلوب والحوجة من المشروع المعنى . أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة جزاكم الله ألف خير.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ابو تهانى قال:


> أخى الكريم لقد جاء فى شرحكم الكريم هذه الفقرة ( ومع ذلك يوصى ان تكون المسافة بين مراكز الاوتاد مساوية لثلاثة أضعاف قطر الوتد , وذلك لعلاقة هذه المسافة مع الاجهادات المتولدة في التربة المحيطة )لا أعرف ما هو المقصود من المسافة بين مركز الاوتاد هل تقصد ال span لاتصميمه يعتمد على المطلوب والحوجة من المشروع المعنى . أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة جزاكم الله ألف خير.


السلام عليكم
المسافة بين مراكز centerالاوتاد(البايل) هي المسافة بين محور الوتد الي محور الوتد الذي يليه بمعنى انه يجب ان تكون المسافة ( الفراغ) بين الاوتاد بمقدارضعف قطر البابل وهو ليس له علاقة span المسافة بين الاعمدة
المسافة بين الاوتاد تساوي تلاث امثال القطر = D/2 +2D+D/2=3D


----------



## ابو تهانى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى وحبيبى رزق حجاوى أنا اسف للالحاح ولكن مثلا لدى سور قمت بتفيذه باستخدام البايل وكانت المسافة بينها 5 أمتار c/c فتصميميا كيف نربط العلاقة هنا بين المسافة المقصودة فى ردكم أعلاه بمقدار الثلاثة أضعاف . أرجو التوضيح ويا ريت بمثال من عندكم . وكلعام و أنتم بخير عزيزى.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (30 سبتمبر 2008)

> أخى الكريم لقد جاء فى شرحكم الكريم هذه الفقرة ( ومع ذلك يوصى ان تكون المسافة بين مراكز الاوتاد مساوية لثلاثة أضعاف قطر الوتد , وذلك لعلاقة هذه المسافة مع الاجهادات المتولدة في التربة المحيطة )لا أعرف ما هو المقصود من المسافة بين مركز الاوتاد هل تقصد ال span لاتصميمه يعتمد على المطلوب والحوجة من المشروع المعنى . أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة جزاكم الله ألف خير.


 



ابو تهانى قال:


> اخى وحبيبى رزق حجاوى أنا اسف للالحاح ولكن مثلا لدى سور قمت بتفيذه باستخدام البايل وكانت المسافة بينها 5 أمتار c/c فتصميميا كيف نربط العلاقة هنا بين المسافة المقصودة فى ردكم أعلاه بمقدار الثلاثة أضعاف . أرجو التوضيح ويا ريت بمثال من عندكم . وكلعام و أنتم بخير عزيزى.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... وكل عام وانتم بخير .. 

تحياتي اخي الفاضل ... اجابك المهندس رزق نيابة عني بارك الله فيه. .. 

ولكني اعتقد بوجود لبس لديك .... فعندما تكلمت عن المسافة بين مراكز الاوتاد .. عنيت بذلك مجموعة الاوتاد التي تجتمع في قاعدة واحدة only one pile cap ...ولم اقصد المسافة بين الاوتاد في القواعد المنفصلة او في حالة وتد واحد لكل قاعدة ... 

فالسور في حالتك على ما اعتقد انك نفذت وتد واحد لكل قاعدة وبالتالي المسافة بين محاوره هي نفس المسافة بين محاور القواعد وهي 5امتار في حالتك .. 

انظر للتوضيح هنا ..


----------



## mshaqrah (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال
كيف نضمن عدم سقوط ال كيسينج الى الاسفل اذا كان عمق البايل اكثر من طول الكيسينج المطلوب 
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mshaqrah قال:


> سؤال
> كيف نضمن عدم سقوط ال كيسينج الى الاسفل اذا كان عمق البايل اكثر من طول الكيسينج المطلوب
> وشكرا


السلام عليكم
لمنع سقوط الكيسنج caising في حفرة البايل يتم لحام قطع معدنية I Beam من جهتين على الاقل( يفضل ثلاث قطر بحيث يتكون الزاوية بينهما 120 درجة ) بحيث يكونان مرتكزين خارج قطر حفرة البايل وبهذة الطريقة نضمن عدم السقوط.
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

mshaqrah قال:


> سؤال
> كيف نضمن عدم سقوط ال كيسينج الى الاسفل اذا كان عمق البايل اكثر من طول الكيسينج المطلوب
> وشكرا


 


رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لمنع سقوط الكيسنج caising في حفرة البايل يتم لحام قطع معدنية I Beam من جهتين على الاقل( يفضل ثلاث قطر بحيث يتكون الزاوية بينهما 120 درجة ) بحيث يكونان مرتكزين خارج قطر حفرة البايل وبهذة الطريقة نضمن عدم السقوط.
> م. رزق حجاوي


 
تحياتي لك اخي السائل واشكر المهندس رزق على الاجابة // 
الا انني احب ان انوه الاتي : 
ما يحصل بالواقع حقيقة الاتي : 
1- في حال التربة المتماسكة ( نوعا ما ) وبعد ان يتم دق الكيس وليكن بطول ثلاثة امتار ... نعتمد على تماسك محيط الكيس بالتربة لتبقى ثابتة اثناء اكمال عملية الحفر ... وهنا لن نحتاج الى اي اجراء اخر لضمان عدم سقوطه .. 

2- اما في حالة وجود مياه جوفية مرتفعة المنسوب او تربه قابلة للانهيار بشكل كبير ... فهنا ما يحدث ان بعد عملية دق الكيس ,,والبدء بعملية الحفر ..ستنهار الطبقة الرملية اسفل الكيس مما يؤدي الى سقوط الكيس .. وذلك بسبب ارتفاع منسوب المياه .. او عدم توفر قوة تماسك كافية بين الكيس وبين التربة المحيطة .... 

وهنا يجب ان نتبع احدى الطرق العملية التالية / 
- العمل على شفط المياه dewatering ... 
- او ... رفع منسوب سطح الاوتاد مؤقتا " بمسافة متر مثلا بتربة مختلفة مع دكها ومن ثم دق الكيس وهنا نؤمن قوة تماسك كافية لبقاء الكيس . 
- او ... استخدام كيس باطوال كبيرة 6متر,9 متر .. ,, بحيث نضمن تماسك اكثر وعدم انهيار لطبقات التربة السطحية ..


----------



## ابو تهانى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر أخى محمد زايد. فعلا كان هناك لبس واضح واشكرك على هذا التوضيح بالرسومات. ولاهمية الموضوع كان لابد لى من الالحاح. وفقكم الله.


----------



## احمد البزوني (19 أكتوبر 2008)

_اخواني الاعزاء هل الفحص الموقعي لفحص الهطول هل هو الفيصل لمقاومة الخرسانة_


----------



## mshaqrah (25 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي السائل واشكر المهندس رزق على الاجابة //
> الا انني احب ان انوه الاتي :
> ما يحصل بالواقع حقيقة الاتي :
> 1- في حال التربة المتماسكة ( نوعا ما ) وبعد ان يتم دق الكيس وليكن بطول ثلاثة امتار ... نعتمد على تماسك محيط الكيس بالتربة لتبقى ثابتة اثناء اكمال عملية الحفر ... وهنا لن نحتاج الى اي اجراء اخر لضمان عدم سقوطه ..
> ...


 
مشكورين على التوضيح ويبدوا ان اللحام لقضبان خارجية هو أأمن


----------



## hamza h (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير 
الاخ محمد ارجو افادتي في اسرع وقت في هذا الموضوع 
الان نقوم بمشروع و تتراوح اعماق الخوازيق حتى 48 متر و لدينا طبقة من 30 حتى 40 ضعيفة و دائما تحصل عملية ترديم و نعيد التنظيف لعدم السماح لنا باستخدام البنتونايت ضمن شروط العقد 
قمنا باستخدام الرمل و الاسمنت بعيار 200 نصبه بعد الحفر مباشرة و بعد 24 نقوم بحفره و انزال قفص التسليح 
و مع ذلك يحدث ترديم في معظم الأحيان 
هل هناك فكرة او طريقة اخرى تفيدنا بها جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

hamza h قال:


> بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير
> الاخ محمد ارجو افادتي في اسرع وقت في هذا الموضوع
> الان نقوم بمشروع و تتراوح اعماق الخوازيق حتى 48 متر و لدينا طبقة من 30 حتى 40 ضعيفة و دائما تحصل عملية ترديم و نعيد التنظيف لعدم السماح لنا باستخدام البنتونايت ضمن شروط العقد
> قمنا باستخدام الرمل و الاسمنت بعيار 200 نصبه بعد الحفر مباشرة و بعد 24 نقوم بحفره و انزال قفص التسليح
> ...


 السلام عليكم
لحل هذه المشكلة من وجهة نظري
1- الافضل استخدام البنتونايت واذا لم يسمح لكم
2- زيادة عيار الاسمنت الى 250 واضافة مواد مسرعة للتفاعل مع الخلطة acceleration material وهي متوفرة لدى الشركات التي تبيع مواد الاضافت للخرسانه مثل سيكا او فوسروك او ام.بي. تي او غيرهما.
نتمنى عليك بعد ان تجرب هذه الطريقة او اية طريقة اخرى ان تفيدنا بما حدث معك.
وان شاء الله تحل مشكلتك.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## hamza h (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لدينا مشروع سوف يتم صب الأوتاد فيه قبل عملية الحفر الاولية 
اي سيكون منسوب رأس الوتد العلوي بمنسوب -10.5 متر من سطح التربة 
سؤالي هو: ما هي التقنية التي سوف نستخدمها من اجل معرفة وصول البيتون النظيف اثناء الصب الى المستوى المطلوب 
اي وصول البيتون انظيف الى -9.5 متر من سطح التربة 
و ذلك كما تعلمون لاختلاط البيتون بالتربة و المواد الاخرى اثناء الصب 
افيدوني افادكم الله ان كان قد مرت هذه الحالة مع بعضكم \
علما انا المعاينة المرئية غير قادرين عليها و ذلك بسبب العمق الكبير 
و شكرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

hamza h قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدينا مشروع سوف يتم صب الأوتاد فيه قبل عملية الحفر الاولية
> اي سيكون منسوب رأس الوتد العلوي بمنسوب -10.5 متر من سطح التربة
> سؤالي هو: ما هي التقنية التي سوف نستخدمها من اجل معرفة وصول البيتون النظيف اثناء الصب الى المستوى المطلوب
> ...


 
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل / 
اولا " : لتجنب سقوط جوانب الحفر ... كما اسلفنا الذكر نلجأ لاستخدام مادة البنتونيت التي تعمل على تماسك جوانب الحفر .. ومن ثم قبل الصب نقوم بتنظيف حفرة الوتد بالمعدة الخاصة لنتاكد من منسوب اسفل الوتد .. 

ثانيا" : افضل طريقة للتاكد من ان الخرسانة وصلت الى المنسوب المطلوب / هو بحساب كمية الخرسانة المفترض بك صبها ( فمثلا لو ان قطر الوتد 70سم ,, وارتفاعه 10.5 م .. اذا كمية الخرسانة المفترضة هي 4 م3 .. نضيف اليها نسبة هالك لامكانية دخول الخرسانة في جوانب الحفر بنسة 5% اذا فالكمية المتوقعة هي 4.2 م3 .. ) فلو ان كمية الصب الفعلية جائت اقل من 4 م3 المحسوبة هنا من المؤكد ان امرا من اثنين حصل // اما انهيار من جوانب الحفر او ان منسوب الحفر النهائي غير مطابق ...

ثالثا / من المؤكد ان المعاينة بالنظر لن تجدى حتى لو استخدما شريط القياس لن يكون بذلك الدقة ... فالافضل متابعة ماكينة الحفر بحيث يوجد بها ساعة لقياس العمق لعمود الحفر ( الكاليبار ) وعند الانتهاء تستطيع التاكد بنفسك من العمق المهائي ... او قبل الصب عند عملية التنظيف .... ( ولكن تاكد من شهادة المعايرة لماكينة الحفر ) .

رابعا" / ان شككت في ان احد الاوتاد معيب بشكل واضح ... عليك فور الانتهاء من الصب ( ان كانت الكمية المصبوبة اقل بشكل ملحوظ من المفترضة .. ازالة الخرسانة من الوتد واعادة عملية الحفر والنظافة . ) 

خامسا " / هنالك فحص الالترا سونيك integrity test يتم فحصه لكامل الاوتاد في نهاية العمل ,, وهو مختص للكشف عن تجانس خرسانة الوتد وضمان عدم وجود فجوات او ان مقطع الوتد متغير مما يفيد بوجود انهيار تربة او ....... .. 
وهنا تتاكد من عدم اختلاط التربة بشكل مؤثر مع خرسانة الوتد . 

سادسا" / كما تفضلت فان فرق المنسوب 1متر بين راس الوتد النهائي وبين المنسوب الحالي .. اي ان هذا المتر يتم معالجته بازالته .... فعند سقوط مادة البنتونيت وبعض التربة الى قاع الحفر ... وعند البدأ بعملية صب الخرسانة بشكل بديهي ان الخرسانة ستحل في القاع مكان هذه الشوائب الخفيفة وتطردها الى الاعلى وفي اخر الامر ستتركز هذه الشوائب في اعلى الوتد ... والذي يتم ازالته من ضمن الواحد متر العلوي ..

ارجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة .. 
وتقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## hamza h (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ محمد شكرا لأفادتك على سؤالي السابق 
استفساري هو عن كيفة التأكد ان البيتون النظيف وصل الى المنسوب العلوي (أعلى الوتد ) 
علما انا رأس الوتد العلوي على منسوب -10.5 من سطح الالرض الطبيعية 
و اسفل الوند -27 م نالاؤض الطبيعة 
الارض الطبيعية هي منسوب الصفر التي لن يتم حفرها الا بعد النتهاء من الاوتاد 
أي انه هناك 10.5متر ستبقى حفرة فارغة فوق الوتد المصبوب حتى الانتهاءن الوتاد لتبدأ عملية الحفر 
و ذلك لأسباب خاصة بالمشروع
بانسبة لأجابتك السابقة لم توضح لي استفساري 
ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة الان و شكرا 

م .حمزة


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

hamza h قال:


> الاخ محمد شكرا لأفادتك على سؤالي السابق
> استفساري هو عن كيفة التأكد ان البيتون النظيف وصل الى المنسوب العلوي (أعلى الوتد )
> علما انا رأس الوتد العلوي على منسوب -10.5 من سطح الالرض الطبيعية
> و اسفل الوند -27 م نالاؤض الطبيعة
> ...


 
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل / 
نعم الان وضحت الصورة على ما اعتقد انني فهمت الامر سابقا بشكل خاطئ .. 

الان بما ان لديك مسافة العشرة امتار تقريبا ما بين منسوب اعلى الوتد ومنسوب الارض الطبيعية ... :/ 
هنا لا بد من استخدام الكيس case الموضوح بالصورة ادناه بكامل ارتفاع العشرة امتار بالاضافة الى مسافة تتراوح بين المتر ونصف الى الستة امتار من ارتفاع الوتد الفعال ,,ان دعت الحاجة لذلك ( حسب تقرير فحص التربة لديك لمنسوب -10.5 الى منسوب -16.5 ... ) فان لم تكن هنالك حاجة لدعم جوانب الحفر لهذه المسافة ( من 1.5م الى 6م ) اكتفى بكيس بارتفاع العشرة امتار العلوية فقط ..
وبذلك فقط تضمن عدم سقوط وانهيار جوانب الحفر الى مكان الوتد او اختلاطها اثناء الحفر والصب بالخرسانة .... 

اما ان كانت جوانب الحفر للعشرة امتار العلوية متماسكة بشكل جيد ..فمن الممكن ان تكتفى بمد خرطوم الصب ( التريمي بايب والموضح بمشاركاتي السابقة تحت بند المعدات اللازمة .. ) .. خلال هذه المسافة الى قاع الوتد ... 
ولكن هذه طريقة غير مضمونة 100% لتجنب اختلاط التربة وسقوطها مع الخرسانة . 
كما انك ستحتاج الى الكيس خلال عملية الحفر للوتد .. ولذلك ارى بضرورة توفرها في مثل حالتك .


----------



## مفيدالشامسطي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أخوان 
بدي أسال بشمهندس والسوؤال للجميع 
كيف يتم المحافظه على راسية الابراج العاليه ؟
وماهي الاجهزه المستخدمه بذلك؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مفيدالشامسطي قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخوان
> بدي أسال بشمهندس والسوؤال للجميع
> كيف يتم المحافظه على راسية الابراج العاليه ؟
> وماهي الاجهزه المستخدمه بذلك؟


 السلام عليكم
يستخدك عادة جهاز التوتال ستيشن total station حيث يتم الربط والتوجيه من خلال لواقط مرتبطة بالاقمال الصناعية.


----------



## عبدالقادر المهدي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي العزيز مشكور جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه التي كنت اجهلها بلرغم لتنفيذي لعدت مشاريع حكوميه ومباني مواطنين لا ادري هل السبب يعود لعدم ذكرها من قبل المصممين او لعدم تدولها في المخططات في اليمن ربما اعتقد انه يرجع السبب لعدم ذكرها تربه اليمن التي تكون في اغلب المناطق قويه ومتماسكه على العموم مشكوووووووووووووور وانشاء الله نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## النقابى (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من السادة المشاركين واصحاب الخبرات 
توضيح كيف تتم عملية اختبار الخازوق(مع ارفاق صور توضيحية)


----------



## النقابى (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اقصد اختبار التحميل(تجربة التحميل)


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

النقابى قال:


> اقصد اختبار التحميل(تجربة التحميل)


 
اخي الفاضل سيتم التحدث عنها قريبا باذن الله مع صور توضيحية ,,
وتقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس الكبير محمد زايد جزاك الله خيرا عن موضوع الاوتاد الخرسانية حقيقة موضوع رائع ومهم جدا ما فهمته عندك فى موضوع الاوتاد يساوى عندى فصل دراسى كامل لماذا؟ لاهمية الموضوع فالاوتاد من الاجزاء المهمة فى الانشاءات العملاقة ..ابراج... جسور ...ارصفة... موانى وغيرها كذلك اسلوبك التفصيلى المتقن من شرح خطوة بخطوة مع التدعيم بالصور والملاحظات المهمة وكل ذلك نابع من تجربة عملية لمهندس متفانى فى عمله متطلع لما هو جديد جعلك الله دوما ذخرا لهذا المنتدى ووفقك فى عملك واعطاك بقدر مااعطيتنا من علم وعصارة تجربة جعلت منا مؤهلين فى هذا المجال الهام.
ولى سؤال لاحظت فى الصور اعلاه عن العزل حول الاوتاد وكذلك هنالك مادة طليت بها راس الوتد (اسفل الcap ) مانوع هذه المادة ؟ الا يؤدى الى انفصال بين راس الوتد والcap ؟ وشكرا


----------



## hamza h (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس محمد زايد مشكور جدا 
ارجو منك انا تفيدنا و لو بلمحة سريعة عن الية تنفيذ الاوتاد من النوع (tip improved ) 
مع توضيح اليه الرص اللحصويات التي تدك في قعر حفرة الوتد 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بشارعرب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

في الأمس بدأت بقراءة هذا الموضوع وقد تمتعت لغنى الموضوع بالمعلومات القيمة التي تقدم بها الأعضاء وعلى رأسهم الأخ المهندس محمد زايد . وهنا أود أن أنوه إلى أن تخوف بعض المهندسين من استخدام مادة البينتونيت ( pentonite) لتثبيت التربة أثناء الحفر يعود كون هذه المادة تخفف من قيمة الإحتكاك مابين التربة وجدار الوتد وهذا مايضعف من قدرة تحمل اوتاد الإحتكاك . وهنا أود أن أطرح هذا التساؤل:
ماهي نسبة انخفاض قدرة تحمل الوتد أثناء استخدام هذه المادة.
وهناك سؤال أخر حول ما النسبة المسموحة لإنحراف مركز العمود عن مركز الوتد عند التنفيذ الخاطئ وذلك عند استخدام وتد واحد أسفل العمود.
أرجو المشاركة من الجميع لإحياء الموضوع ولزيادة الفائدة , كما أرجو من يعتمد على اجابته على مرجع موثوق ككود مثلاً أن يذكر اسم المرجع وشكراً


----------



## بشارعرب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد ورد في المرحلة الأولى من مراحل تنفيذ الأوتاد ما يلي:
(( أما المهم هنا وهو قيمة الحمل الواجب تطبيقه على الوتد التجريبي = ضعف الحمل التشغيلي المحدد من قبل المصمم ( حسب القطر ) فلو كان المصمم قد حدد الحمل التشغيلي للوتد ب 200 طن ,,, هنا يجب تحميل الوتد التجريبي بحمولة = 400 طن )) .
أنا أتفق مع هذه القيمة وهي ضعف الحمل التشغيلي المحدد وهذه القيمة قد حدتها للمقاول الذي يقوم بتنفيذ أوتاد لمشروع قد قمت بتصميمها ولكن المقاول مصر على استخدام قيمة مرة ونصف من قيمة الحمل التجريبي فقط . فهل هذه مقبول؟ علماً أن المبنى ليس سكني ويحتوي على حركة للسيارات ولحشود كبيرة من الناس وكذلك سباق للخيول . فهل من يذكر اسم مرجع باللغة الإنكليزية يؤكد على مقدار قيمة الحمل التجريبي المطلوبة كما أرغب في الإجابة على السؤالين الذيين طرحتهما في مشاركتي السابقة أعلاه وإن شاء الله ستعود الإجابة بالنفع على الجميع وجزاكم الله كل الخير.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بشارعرب قال:


> لقد ورد في المرحلة الأولى من مراحل تنفيذ الأوتاد ما يلي:
> (( أما المهم هنا وهو قيمة الحمل الواجب تطبيقه على الوتد التجريبي = ضعف الحمل التشغيلي المحدد من قبل المصمم ( حسب القطر ) فلو كان المصمم قد حدد الحمل التشغيلي للوتد ب 200 طن ,,, هنا يجب تحميل الوتد التجريبي بحمولة = 400 طن )) .
> أنا أتفق مع هذه القيمة وهي ضعف الحمل التشغيلي المحدد وهذه القيمة قد حدتها للمقاول الذي يقوم بتنفيذ أوتاد لمشروع قد قمت بتصميمها ولكن المقاول مصر على استخدام قيمة مرة ونصف من قيمة الحمل التجريبي فقط . فهل هذه مقبول؟ علماً أن المبنى ليس سكني ويحتوي على حركة للسيارات ولحشود كبيرة من الناس وكذلك سباق للخيول . فهل من يذكر اسم مرجع باللغة الإنكليزية يؤكد على مقدار قيمة الحمل التجريبي المطلوبة كما أرغب في الإجابة على السؤالين الذيين طرحتهما في مشاركتي السابقة أعلاه وإن شاء الله ستعود الإجابة بالنفع على الجميع وجزاكم الله كل الخير.


 تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل ,, وما شاء الله عليك من الواضح انك تقرأ الموضوع بتأني ,, نعود لاستفسارك / 


> أما المهم هنا وهو قيمة الحمل الواجب تطبيقه على الوتد التجريبي = ضعف الحمل التشغيلي المحدد


 
اخي المهندس بشار ,, عندما تكلمت في هذه الحيثية --ضعف الحمل -- عنيت واشرت الى ان ذلك يطبق فقط على الحمل التجريبي ( pre-construction pile) وهو الوتد الذي نبدأ بعمله قبل البدء باي اوتاد اساسية للمشروع .... ومن ثم نقوم بفحصه بضعف الحمل وعلى ضوء نتائج الفحص نقوم اما باعتماد التصاميم الموجودة او تعديلها ان جاءت النتائج غير مرضية . 

اما ما يتكلم عنه المقاول ( مرة ونصف الحمل ) فهذ صحيح في الفحوصات التشغيلية ( static load test ) وهي فحوصات التحميل التي تتطبق على الاوتاد التي تم انجازها ( وعدد الفحوصات يكون 2% لكل قطر غالبا ) 
والان انت اعلم بوضع المشروع لديك ..... وعليه ان كان المقاول على خطأ وهو ما يزال في الوتد التجريبي ... فارجو منك تاكيد ذلك وعندها ساقوم بارفاق فقرات الكود البريطاني الخاص بهذا البند .. 
وباقي اسئلتك ساجيب عليه لاحقا لضيق الوقت الان .... 
شاكر لك حسن متابعتك ... 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## rwmam (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اليوم قمت بطباعة بعض الاجزاء بالموضوع الخاص ب البايلات وسوف اشارك لاحقا في الاستفسار عن بعض الامور من استاذنا الفاضل المهندس محمد زايد
والسلام عليكم


----------



## rwmam (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ( الجزء الثالث من الركائز)
شكرا والف شكر للمجهود الكبير الذي تقومون به وبارك الله فيكم واود ان اسال الاستاذ محمد زايد 
وارجو منه التوضيح ماذا لو حصل فعلا وخلال عملية الحفر زحف في مركز الحفر وبالتلي مركز الركيزه ؟؟؟؟
وكان الله في عونكم 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## rwmam (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلا عليكم
في مشركة المهندس desertsway وجواب السؤال من قبل استاذنا محمد وجدت الجواب لسؤال كنت قد سالته وهو ماذا لو تغير مركز الحفر ؟ وقد سالت سؤالي وانا لم اكن قد انهيت قراءة الموضوع واعتذر عن ذلك 
مهندس rwmam


----------



## rwmam (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو اني اخر من قرأ هذا الموضوع وعليه اصبح عندي تصور واضح لكل مراحل العمل وانه والله لمجهود كبير قدمه لنا الاستاذ محمد زايد وكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع
وقد غطى الاستاذ محمد كل مراحل التنفيذ للمشروع والف شكر ويعطيك العافيه والصحه والامان يا استاذ محمد 
مهندس rwmam


----------



## بشارعرب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس محمد زايد 
مشكور على التفاعل السريع من قبلك في الرد على سؤالي الذي طرحته بالأمس وعلى أسئلة بقية الأعضاء من قبل . بالفعل إن المقاول يتكلم عن نسبة مرة ونصف الحمل للأوتاد التي قام بتنفيذها وهي 150 وتد من أصل 1500 وتد وهو يتكلم عن نسبة واحد وليس 2% لكل قطر . ولكن لماذا نستخدم ضعف الحمل على الوتد التجريبي مادمنا سنطبق واحد ونصف فقط من هذا الحمل على الأوتاد المنفذة.
هل السبب لتحديد قدرة الوتد الأعظمية على الإحتكاك مقارنة مع الهبوطات المسموحة؟ 
مرة أخرى أشكرك ياأخ محمد على مشاركاتك المفيدة ولطرحك هذا الموضوع المفيد منذ البداية كما أشكر جميع الأعضاء الذين شاركوا أو سيشاركوا في المستقبل 
ارجو منك بارفاق فقرات الكود البريطاني الخاص بهذا البند إذا سمح لك الوقت لأهمية ذلك بالنسبة لي.. 

وتقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## يوسف عبد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

أستاذ محمد زايد الموقر 
أرجو منكم الإفادة حول تنفيذ الأبراج كونه ينقصنا الخبرة بها أي ما أهم التوصيات اللازم علينا توخيها ودراستها لكي ندخل مجال تنفيذ الأبراج أرجو الفائدة ولكم الشكر على موضوعكم الشيق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*طريقة ادخال تصميم الرافت "اللبشة" المستنده على بايلات*

السلام عليكم
وردني سؤال حول طريقة ادخال الرافت"اللبشة" Raft Foundation Supported on Piles المستنده فوق بايلات .


> محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء المهندس rwman والمهندس رزق على التوضيح ولكن الذي اقصده انه في تصميم ruft foundation ولزيادة الامان يجب ان لا يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار استناد ruft foundation على التربة بل يجب ان يصمم كslabاعتيادي بالنسبة لمقاومته للmoment and shear forces ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم ولكن في علم الهندسة يجب توخي الدقة في فهم كل مسالة من المسائل النظرية والعملية وشكرا
> ...


بأنتظار الردود 
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## azeez3500 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يوسف عبد قال:


> أستاذ محمد زايد الموقر
> أرجو منكم الإفادة حول تنفيذ الأبراج كونه ينقصنا الخبرة بها أي ما أهم التوصيات اللازم علينا توخيها ودراستها لكي ندخل مجال تنفيذ الأبراج أرجو الفائدة ولكم الشكر على موضوعكم الشيق



تنفيذ الابراج يتطلب تنسيق للمخطاطات وترتيب الاهميات وفي بدايه المشروع تكون انشطة الحفر وتجهيز المنسوب انشطه حرجه ويجيب التركيز عليها حتي تتنجب التاخر وايضا يجب ان يكون للمهندس المشرف المعرفه في نوع ملائه الاساسات مع نوع التربه ومحاوله تقليل المدد الزمنيه للنشطه باستخدام انشطه متداخله مثال بدء اعمال الحداده قبل النجاره ان امكن


----------



## المهندس دالتا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورأخي المهندس


----------



## زيد شاكر (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أخ محمد زايد
كلمات الشكر تعجز عن الرد
أنا متابع لموضوعك خطوة خطوة و جميع الأسئلة الي راودتني سألوها الأخوان 
و أنا منتظر المراحل الباقية و شكراً


----------



## الغرب وحيد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## i_abed (15 ديسمبر 2008)

م محمد زايد
هناك الكثير من المعلومات نمتلكها و لكننا غير قادرين عن التعبير بها فهي ربما موهبة من الله
فلا تهتم من ان احد من اعضاء المنتدى يرد و لكن انا اشكرك و اتمنى من الله لك الخير فانا عندي خبرة 19 سنة
و لكن لا استطيع ان اكتب معلومات على الكمبيوتر و لكن ان رغبتم باسئلة انا جاهز


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

i_abed قال:


> م محمد زايد
> هناك الكثير من المعلومات نمتلكها و لكننا غير قادرين عن التعبير بها فهي ربما موهبة من الله
> فلا تهتم من ان احد من اعضاء المنتدى يرد و لكن انا اشكرك و اتمنى من الله لك الخير فانا عندي خبرة 19 سنة
> و لكن لا استطيع ان اكتب معلومات على الكمبيوتر و لكن ان رغبتم باسئلة انا جاهز


 
السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مساهمتك ان وجميع الاخوة واتمنى عليك ان تمدنا بخبرتك فالكريم لا يسأل عما سيعطي لذلك نحن بانتظار المزيد في مجال الاوتاد piles فهذا موضوع يعتمد على الخبرة والكتب الهندسية لا تكفي وحدها.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

i_abed قال:


> م محمد زايد
> هناك الكثير من المعلومات نمتلكها و لكننا غير قادرين عن التعبير بها فهي ربما موهبة من الله
> فلا تهتم من ان احد من اعضاء المنتدى يرد و لكن انا اشكرك و اتمنى من الله لك الخير فانا عندي خبرة 19 سنة
> و لكن لا استطيع ان اكتب معلومات على الكمبيوتر و لكن ان رغبتم باسئلة انا جاهز


 
السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان ترد على هذا السؤال اذا كان لديك خبرة في التصميم او مرت عليك هذه الحاله :


> عند تصميم Cap للبايلات نعم يتم اخذ البايل فقط ويهمل تأثير رد فعل التربة حيث يتم تدخيل K له في نموذج التصميم (etabs Or Staad)حيث يتم التعامل على اساس ان الاساس تحتة زنبركات Springs .
> اما في حالة Raft Foundation ( كما في الحالة التي تم دراستها حيث لا يوجد كابriged Raft Foundation )فيؤخذ بعين الاعتبار رد فعل التربه حيث يتم التدخيل في النموذج K للبايل وكذلك K الخاصة بالتربه .
> وكثير من مهندسين التصميم ولسهولة عمل النوذج يتم عمل ما يلي
> 1- يتم تنفيذ Cap للبايلات ويوخذ في النموذج K للبايل.ويكون منسوب الكاب اقل من منسوب الرافت.
> ...


 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور عن البايـــــــــــــــــــــــل*

السلام عليكم

احببت ان ارفع لكم صور عن مرحله استكمال البايل .........................


مع تحياتي


----------



## mmak1410 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور وما تقصر


----------



## أغالي الأزوادي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا م. زايد على الموضوع القيم ونتمنى لك التوفيق في بذل الخير


----------



## ناصر الخليفي (6 يناير 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني بنيت محلات تجاريه بمساحة 5*40 بمعد 10 محلات كل محل 5*4

وكانت القواعد الخرسانية بمساحة 1م*1م برتفاع 50سم والعمدان 20سم*25سم بطول 3.5م

السؤال

هل يتحمل المبناء انشاء دور ثاني من الصبة الاسمنت او عمله بسقف حديد شينكو

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelazez (7 يناير 2009)

thank you very match


----------



## هاجس اليمن (7 يناير 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (9 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس محمد على هذا الثرااااااء فى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## m2299227 (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال عن كيفية حماية الاوتاد الخرسانية في حالة كان نتائج الكميائية عالية من حيت الكلوريد و الكبريتات معا او كل واحد علي حده نرجو سرعة ارد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2009)

m2299227 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال عن كيفية حماية الاوتاد الخرسانية في حالة كان نتائج الكميائية عالية من حيت الكلوريد و الكبريتات معا او كل واحد علي حده نرجو سرعة ارد


السلام عليكم
تعتمد الحمايه على المواد الكيميائية في التربه 
1- استخدام مقاوم للكبريتات ( في حالة احتواء التربه نسبة عالية من للكبريتات)او الاسمنت المعدل (في حالة نسبة الاملاح العالية = كلوريدات).
2- دهان حديد التسليح بمادة الايبوكسي Epoxy او مادة نيتو برايم الغني بالزنك Nito Prim Zinc Rich.
3- اضافة مادة السيليكا للخلطة الاسمنتية او Fly Ash
4- اختيار المواد ( الحصويات= الركام =Aggregates)يجب ان تكون قليله المحتوى للكولوريدا او الكبريتات.
5- هناك مواد تحسن من المقاومة مثل اضافة نترات البوتاسيوم ( يمكن الرجوع الى الشركات المتخصصة في المواد الكيميائية للخرسانه مثل شركة سيكا او فوسروك او كورمكس).
شركة سيكا
http://www.sikaconstruction.com/
شركة فوسروك
http://www.fosroc.com/GlobalHome.aspx
شركة كورمكس
http://www.conmix.com/index.aspx


م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## منجة (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد وأنا قمت بتنفيذ مشروع يحتوي على أوتاد مصبوبة بالمكان ولكن المشكلة التي كانت تواجهني والتي لم أستطع التغلب عليها بشكل كامل هي كيفية التحقق من شاقولية البئر قبل صب البيتون


----------



## blackmo0on (20 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور جداً أخي محمد
انا اعمل الآن في مشروع يحوي 690 وتد في منطقة وادي الموجب في الأردن و المعلونات التي قدمتها فعلا قيمة


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (21 يناير 2009)

blackmo0on قال:


> مشكوووووور جداً أخي محمد
> انا اعمل الآن في مشروع يحوي 690 وتد في منطقة وادي الموجب في الأردن و المعلونات التي قدمتها فعلا قيمة


 
الشكر لك اخي الفاضل واتمنى لك كل التوفيق في عملك . 




منجة قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد وأنا قمت بتنفيذ مشروع يحتوي على أوتاد مصبوبة بالمكان ولكن المشكلة التي كانت تواجهني والتي لم أستطع التغلب عليها بشكل كامل هي كيفية التحقق من شاقولية البئر قبل صب البيتون


 
شاقولية حفر الاوتاد من الصعب التاكد منها بعد الانتهاء من عملية الحفر بالاخص في الاوتاد العميقة ...
ولكن / لضمان شاقوليتها من بادئ الامر تكون عند دق الكاس Temp. casing .. بحيث يتم ضبط مركز الوتد مع مركز الكاس .. وبعدها يتم ضبط شاقولية الكاس بشكل دقيق ... 
عند بدء عملية الحفر سنضمن ان عملية الحفر لارتفاع الكاس وعدة امتار اخرى ستكون بشاقولية صحيحة تبعا للكاس .... اما بعد ذلك فياتي دور عامود الحفر للحفارة .... فهنالك خاصية في داخل الحفارة تتيح لك ان تتاكد من شاقولية عمود الحفر بشكل مستمر اثناء العملية .. 


وتقبلوا تحياتي / 
م.محمد زايد


----------



## newart (21 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندعبد اللطيف (27 يناير 2009)

اريد معلومات عن تحليل العارضات المستمرة بواسطة الحاسوب


----------



## abderahman (29 يناير 2009)

pilier d'un pont


----------



## محمدالراوي (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في البداية اشكر المهندس محمد زايد حول محور مساهمته في اعطاء تفاصيل المشاكل التي واجهها والحلول الواجب اتباعها في موضوع الركائز. كما اود منه ذكر الحدود المقبوله في قبول او رفض نسبة انحراف الركائز اثناء التنفيذ. واود التنويه الى ان الدراسات الحالية حول الركائز مبنية على ان الحمال التي تنتقل من البناية الى التربة تتم على اساس مشاركة الاساس الحصيري raft في اسناد جزء من الاحمال اضافة الى الركائز، استنادا على صلادة stiffness كلا العنصرين ولا تزال البحوث في بدايتها لاعطاء تصور واضح عن السلوك المتوقع لذلك النوع من الاسس.
د.محمد الراوي


----------



## engineer_khaleel (30 يناير 2009)

أخواني المهندسين محمد زايد ورزق حجاوي وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع المميز 
لايسعني الا أن أقول جزاكم الله خيرا لما تقدمونه من فائده عظيمه لأخوانكم المهندسين 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## adonsar (1 فبراير 2009)

أود ان أساهم في الرد على هذا السؤال رغم الاجابات الغنية
في تجربة التحميل للأوتاد العاملة نستخدم 1.5 مرة و نصف الحمولة الفعلية أو المطبقة لمدة 24 ساعة أو ضعف الحمولة الفعلية لمدة ست ساعات 
هذا ردي على سؤال الزميل بهذا الخصوص
تحياتي و احترامي للجميع


----------



## rmeas (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
كنت عاوزة مساعدة في طريقة حساب حديد التسليح للاوتاد عندي مشروع ومش عارفة اعمل اية محتاجة مساعدة ضروري بلييييييز


----------



## مؤيد علي حسين (1 فبراير 2009)

ألف ألف شكر لكل من ساهم بنشر هذه ألمعلومات القيمه وبالاخص م.محمد زيد 

وشكرا مره أخرى 


ألمهندس 
مؤيد علي حسين


----------



## adonsar (1 فبراير 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر للسيد المهندس محمد زايد على الموضوع الرائع و القيم
اتمنى لكم التوفيق يا أستاذ محمد مع أملي بأن نقرأ لك المزيد من المواضيع الهندسية
و ثوابكم عند الله عز و جل


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (1 فبراير 2009)

والله موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## redda (1 فبراير 2009)

thanks for your share....


----------



## momomer (1 فبراير 2009)

جزى الله أخينا محمد زايدخير الجزاء وزاده علما وتوفيقا،وكذلك الأخوة الذين أسهموافي إفادتنا بهذا الوضوع القيم


----------



## katooo777 (1 فبراير 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## اتاكي (2 فبراير 2009)

الاخ المهندس محمد: مشكور على هل المشاركة المتميزة بعتبارك عملت بهل المجال ارجو ان تعرفني ولو بشرح بسيط عن اوتاد(ركائز)الحفرومشاكلها لكوني طالبة وخبرتي قليلة بهذا المجال.مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سارلم (6 فبراير 2009)

*سارلم*

السلام عليكم
نشكرك يا بشمهندس محمد زايد وكل الاخوة الاعزاء0اذا كان ممكن تفيدنا بالركائز البحرية(tubular steel piles) التي تستخدم في انشاء ارصفة الموانئ0


----------



## سامر جندلي (11 فبراير 2009)

الأخ محمد زايد، جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة القيمة، الموضوع تم طرحه من قبلك بشكل منظم واضح و مختصر و هو امختصر المفيد. شكراً لجهودك و ننتظر المزيد.


----------



## ali almousa (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المحاضره القيمه


----------



## ali almousa (12 فبراير 2009)

_مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المحاضره القيمه_


----------



## ibrahim abo ahmed (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم االه خير على هذا الايضاح الوافى ودعاءنا لكم بالتوفيق الدائم ان شار الله


----------



## ibrahim abo ahmed (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمه مع الدعاء بالتوفيق وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا فهي معلومات قيمة وان كنا نعلم قسما منها لاباس به ولكن لتعم الفائدة ولا ننسى ان نذكر ان مثل هذه البوادر انما تنم عن نفس ملؤها الخير لجميع الناس 
وفقك الله والى الامام


----------



## anasmido (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 فبراير 2009)

تحياتي للجميع
تعليم اللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## mohamed asad (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم
أذكركم بحديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم
إذا مات ابن أدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث. صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعوا له
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وأنا انتفعت بهذا العلم 
لذلك أدعوا الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم
وتقبلوا منى وافر التحية والإحترام والتقدير


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ المهندس محمد زايد، ولجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

تم فك تثبيت الموضوع تحقيقاً للسياسة الجديدة المذكورة في الإعلان التالي:
*إعـــــــلان*: مهم لجميع الأعضاء، سياسة جديدة في القسم، تفضلوا بالدخول 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## madouni (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

فوجئت اليوم بفك التثبيت عن هذا الموضوع الهام , وهنا اكررالشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمد زايد على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذى لم يدرس فى معظم الجامعات العربية وقلة خبرة معظمنا فيه وذلك لارتباطه بالمشاريع العملاقة .

اتمنى من الزملاء ان يكونوا فهموها ووثقوها لان الاوتاد هى الاساسات لمعظم المبانى العملاقة والجسور والموانى وغير ذلك , واتمنى من الاستاذ محمد زايد انيواصل فى هذا الموضوع , وذلك بمتابعة اى مشروع له وان ينقل لنا خطوات تنفيذه بالتفصيل المصور , ان سمحت له ظروفه بذلك .

جزاك الله اخى مهندس محمد زايد.

نصيحة لمشرفنا الهمام المهندس ابو الحلول : (اتمنى ان تقوم بمسح كلمات الشكر المتكررة فى المواضيع المثبتة الهامة وذلك لتقليل الصفحات وكسب الزمن ويعم الفائدة الجميع , وان يترك فقط المداخلات المفيدة للموضوع , مجرد اقتراح ) ولك تقديرى ومحبتى


----------



## Abo Fares (22 فبراير 2009)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> فوجئت اليوم بفك التثبيت عن هذا الموضوع الهام , وهنا اكررالشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمد زايد على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذى لم يدرس فى معظم الجامعات العربية وقلة خبرة معظمنا فيه وذلك لارتباطه بالمشاريع العملاقة .
> 
> اتمنى من الزملاء ان يكونوا فهموها ووثقوها لان الاوتاد هى الاساسات لمعظم المبانى العملاقة والجسور والموانى وغير ذلك , واتمنى من الاستاذ محمد زايد انيواصل فى هذا الموضوع , وذلك بمتابعة اى مشروع له وان ينقل لنا خطوات تنفيذه بالتفصيل المصور , ان سمحت له ظروفه بذلك .
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

فك التبيث عن هذا الموضوع أو عن باقي المواضيع لا يقلل من أهمية المواضيع أبداً.. بل العكس، فالتثبيت الطويل كما أن له العديد من الإيجابيات، أيضاً له العديد من السلبيات، وهي كما ذكر الأستاذ العزيز محمد زايد في بداية موضوعه حين تثبيته بأنه لم يرد هذا التثبيت خشية تجميد الموضوع.. فالمطلوب دائماً هو التفاعل مع الموضوع، وهذا فقط ما سيجعله دائماً في الصفحة الأولى.. 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> فك التبيث عن هذا الموضوع أو عن باقي المواضيع لا يقلل من أهمية المواضيع أبداً.. بل العكس، فالتثبيت الطويل كما أن له العديد من الإيجابيات، أيضاً له العديد من السلبيات، وهي كما ذكر الأستاذ العزيز محمد زايد في بداية موضوعه حين تثبيته بأنه لم يرد هذا التثبيت خشية تجميد الموضوع.. فالمطلوب دائماً هو التفاعل مع الموضوع، وهذا فقط ما سيجعله دائماً في الصفحة الأولى..
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
الحمدلله اني وجدت الاخ المهندس محمد زايد له نفس نظرة في تنثبيت المواضيع بان ذلك قد يسئ للموضوع من حيث تجميدة واقتصار معظم المشاركات على كلمات الشكر والمديح وهذا ما لا يتنظرة من يشارك، فهو ينتظر المشاركات التي تضيف للموضوع او تصحح المفاهيم اذا ورد فيها خطأ.
واستكمالا لما بدأه الاستاذ محمد سأبدأ بطريقة تنفيذ الاوتادSteel Piles للمنشأت البحرية Jetties وهي الارصفة وسيكون ذلك قريبا باذن الله تعالى.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## m2299227 (25 فبراير 2009)

* مشكووووور اخي العزيز*
لكن عندي سوال اخر كيف يتم حل مشكلة في حالة وجودفجوات او تكهف محدود بحجم تابت او غير تابت في التربة التي سوف يتم حفر الاوتاد بها متلاً
في حالة عندي وتاد طوله 8م 
الحاله الاولي تكهف علي عمق 5م في حالة تكهف مستمر والتانية تابت
الحاله الاولي تكهف علي عمق 8م في حالة تكهف مستمر والتانية تابت
وشكراً

​


----------



## ehk1000 (26 فبراير 2009)

عندي استفسار عن اختبارات الخوازيق : كيفية اجرائها ومواصفاتها ؟
واذا كان هناك كودات عالمية شرحت هذه الاختبارات ياريت تدلونا عليها
مع الشكر


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيل للمهندس محمد زايد فى هذا الموضوع 
و عندى سؤال هل لو تم تنفيذ الخازويق بميل بحيث يكون الـcover فى البداية 7.50 سم و فى النهاية حوالى 14 سم متدرجة بدل من ان يكون اخر 2 متر فقط هما اللى فيهم الميل هل يوجد مشكلة ؟
و هل يوجد اى نص فى الكود يمنع التنفيذ بالميل فى الـ ؤخرثق فقط ؟؟؟


----------



## منجة (21 مارس 2009)

حسب معلوماتي ان الإشتراط بالنسبة للميل هو فقط أن يكون محور الوتد شاقوليا أما عن الميل نتيجة زيادة التغطية فلا مانع له إن تمت المحافظة على شاقولية محور الوتد وشاقولية حديد التسليح لأن زيادة طبقة التغطية يمكن أن تحدث بشكل طبيعي نتيجة انهيارات التربة في جوانب الوتد عند الحفر في حال تم التنفيذ بدون قميص


----------



## منجة (21 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة لموضوع التكهفات :في كل الحالات يجب اعادة حساب حمولة الوتد مع الأخذ بالإعتبار جميع أماكن التكهف بحسم مايقابلها من الحمولة حسب مسافة طول هذه التكهفات خاصة اذا كان الوتد يعمل على الإحتكاك الجانبي مع التربة وعند التنفيذ يتم يتم تنفيذ قميص للوتد عند هذه التكهفات اذاكان حجمها كبير كي لاتستهلك كمية بيتون كبيرة .
واذا كانت مسافة التكهفات كبيرة يفضل اعادة تصميم الأوتاد بحيث تعمل على الإستناد في حال وجود طبقة جيدة حتى لو اضطر الأمر للحفر أعمق. اما اذا كان التكهف موجود على منسوب أسفل الوتد فيجب اعادة التصميم بأن يعمل الوتد على الإحتكاك الجانبي مع التربة فقط ويتم تقصير الوتد لأعلى منسوب التكهف وعدم حساب أي حمولة نتيجة الإستناد مع الإشارة أنه في جميع حالات التكهف ربما نحتاج عند إعادة التصميم إما الى زيادة قطر الوتد أو الى زيادة عدد الأوتاد


----------



## m2299227 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور علي هذه الاجابة


----------



## صقرالخليج (22 مارس 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككور على الموضوع تعبت واني ادور على ملخص


----------



## طارق بسيوني (3 أبريل 2009)

ما هو ال working piles وما هو unworking piles وما هي خطوات الإختبار الديناميكي للاوتاد وكذلك الإختبار الإستاتيكي


----------



## samiralnaqeeb (19 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الكريم المهندس محمد زايد وجميع الاخوة الذين شاركو بالموضوع .....السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هناك نوع اخر من الركائز الخرسانية اللتي هي بنفس طريقة الصب (cast on place) ولكن ليست بطريقة (bore hole) ولكن فرانكي بايل (franki pile) طول الكيس او (tube) اثنى عشر متر وقطر اربعون سنتمتر والدق بواسطة مطرقة يصل وزنها الى 2.5 طن مع السقوط الحر تعطي زخم ضغط الى ثلاثة اضعاف وزنها وبعد الانتهاء من انزال الكيس الى مستوى 12 متر يتم تكوين البصلة او bulb ونسبة الخلط للكونكريت(1:1.5:3) وبعد انزال حديد التسليح يتم اضافة الكونكريت وكل مرة يضاف الكونكريت يتم سحب فيها الى الاعلى الكيس ودق الكونكريت بالمطرقة مرة او مرتين وهكذا الى ان يسحب نهائيا الكيس وسوف ازودكم بالصور مستقبلا انشاء الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedalksas (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو النكرم بمثال يشرح خطوات التصميم (نوتة حسابية)


----------



## مهندس شعبان مختار (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى المهندسين العظماء


----------



## wassim taha (28 أبريل 2009)

thanksss


----------



## مصيلحى (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا باشا مهندس / محمد.......
أرجـــــــــوك ثم أرجوك مرة أخري أن تواصل دروسك الممتعة والمفيدة جداً جداً وخصوصاً الجزء الخاص بـ جميع إختبارات الواجب إجراؤها على الخوازيق " الأوتاد" وجـــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
تلميذك
م/ أحمد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 مايو 2009)

مصيلحى قال:


> السلام عليكم يا باشا مهندس / محمد.......
> أرجـــــــــوك ثم أرجوك مرة أخري أن تواصل دروسك الممتعة والمفيدة جداً جداً وخصوصاً الجزء الخاص بـ جميع إختبارات الواجب إجراؤها على الخوازيق " الأوتاد" وجـــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
> تلميذك
> م/ أحمد


 
تحياتي اخي احمد / باذن الله ساتابع عن قريب شرح فحوصات الاوتاد ... 

ولك من التحية والشكر


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (26 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحمدلله اني وجدت الاخ المهندس محمد زايد له نفس نظرة في تنثبيت المواضيع بان ذلك قد يسئ للموضوع من حيث تجميدة واقتصار معظم المشاركات على كلمات الشكر والمديح وهذا ما لا يتنظرة من يشارك، فهو ينتظر المشاركات التي تضيف للموضوع او تصحح المفاهيم اذا ورد فيها خطأ.
> واستكمالا لما بدأه الاستاذ محمد سأبدأ بطريقة تنفيذ الاوتادSteel Piles للمنشأت البحرية Jetties وهي الارصفة وسيكون ذلك قريبا باذن الله تعالى.
> مع تحياتي للجميع
> ...


 
مهندس رزق اتمنى ان يكون موضوع sheet piles للمنشآت البحرية قد اصبح جاهزا حتى نواصل الدراسة فى هذا الموضوع الهام , مع الشكر والتقدير من الجميع.


----------



## طارق بسيوني (26 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي اخي احمد / باذن الله ساتابع عن قريب شرح فحوصات الاوتاد ...
> 
> ولك من التحية والشكر


ونحن في انظار شرحك الممتع وشرح المهندس رزق وجزاكم الله احسن الجزاء


----------



## جعفرالظاهري (27 مايو 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## KOOOTI (29 يونيو 2009)

الله أكبر جزاكم الله عنا خيرا هذا الباب طالما خفت من ان اطرقة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## KOOOTI (29 يونيو 2009)

الله أكبر كم ينتابنسي من الشعور بالحصرة لاني لم اشارك من البدايه في هذا الموضوع
كم هو شيق


----------



## KOOOTI (29 يونيو 2009)

والله يا اخي اني احبك في الله وادعو لك من كل قلبي ان يزيدك الله علما ونفعا للناس 
واعلم ان خير الناس انفعهم للناس وان الملائكة والجبال والطيور حتى الحيتان في البحار تصلي في كل صباح على معلم الناس الخير
وارجو الله ان تكون منهم
ويعوض لك وقتك هذا بان يزيل عنك السيئات ويرفعك الدرجات ويزيدك من الحسنات
ويجعل مثوان ومثواك الجنه الله ما آمين


----------



## KOOOTI (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو منك يا مهندس محمد ويا كل من ساهم بهذة المعلومات الاكثر من ان توصف بانها قيمة 
ارجو ان تكمل ما بدئته فانا لم ادخل الا الموضوع الا اليوم وقرأت فيه حتى اخر شئ قولته وهو(
*المرحلة الثالثة : تحديد محاور المشروع* *ومحاور الأوتاد** . )*​*وجزاك الله خيرا لو اكملته لنا*​


----------



## essam awad11 (29 يونيو 2009)

الله يكرمكم جميعــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (30 يونيو 2009)

والله يا اخي لااعرف على ما اشكرك على الجهد ام الوقت ام حبك لاخيك ما احببته لنفسك....جزاك الله خيرا
وارجوا منك اذا سمح لك الوقت ان تعطينا فكرة عن المقياس المستخدم في مكائن دق الركائز وكيف يمكن من
خلاله وصول الكيزة الى التحمل المطلوب..


----------



## mohsine55 (18 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمه *


----------



## mdsayed (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosam seleem (16 أغسطس 2009)

عمل رائع، ربنا يزيدك من علمه وشكرا


----------



## علي الحميداوي (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا الاخ العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## searcherj (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على المعلومات وبارك الله فيك هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس محمد وجية (19 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخي علي مجهودك العظيم


----------



## اشرف محمود احمد (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو من الله أن يوفقك في استكمال هذا العمل ... والله الموفق


----------



## secoman (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المهندس الديواني (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
تسلم يا طيب على المجهود
تحياتي


----------



## م.الجعلي (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا ياهندسه علي المجهود الكبير جدا ومزيد من التقدم والتطور


----------



## مراقبي الأنشائت (26 أغسطس 2009)

سؤل هل من الضروري تكسيح ميدات السور لأن الحداد لم يقم بعمل تكسيح للحديد حيث قام بعمل أثنين علوي وأثنين ساوقط فقط مع العلم أن التربيط جيد ومسافات الكانات حسب الشورط الفنية 20سم كذالك عندي ملحق سكني أرضي فقط نفس العملية لم يعمل مكسح هل يشترط عمل تكسيح مع العلم أن الحديد 12مل مع ملاحظة التربة جيدة ومقاومة مع الشكر ............... 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير والمسلمين أجمعين . :34:


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## وفيق (28 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي المهندس محمد
كل عام وانتم بخير
عندي سؤال مهم جدا بخصوص الاوتاد الخرسانية
ما هو عمق اختبار فحص التربة المطلوب لعمل الاوتاد
هل ينسب لارتفاع المبنى؟ ام لعمق الاوتاد (وهو غير معروف قبل اجراء اختبار التربة)
مع الشكر


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

* Thanks

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*​


----------



## عنان بوبكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
موضوع جيد


----------



## أوج الهندسة (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكربم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*Load Test for piles By O-Cell*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لما بدا به استذنا في تنفيذ الاوتاد المهندس محمد زايد اقدم لكم طريقة فحص التحميل للاوتاد الخرسانية بواسطة O- Cell والكلمة اختصارا Osterberg Cellوهي على اسم مخترعها.
ويتم تركيب الخلية o -cell في وسط الوتد ويتم تركيب صفيحة معدنية bearing plate في نهاية الوتد.
تستخدم هذه الطريقة في الاحمال الكبيرة 



 
O-cell is a hydraulically driven, high capacity, sacrificial loading device installed within the foundation unit. As the load is applied to the O-cell, it begins working in two directions; upward against upper side shear and downward against base resistance and lower side shear (if applicable).
By virtue of its installation within the foundation member, the Osterberg Cell load test is not restricted by overhead structural beams and tie-down piles. Instead, the O-cell derives all reaction from the soil and/or rock system. End bearing provides reaction for the skin friction portion of the O-cell load test, and skin friction provides reaction for the end bearing portion of the test. Load testing with the O-cell continues until one of three things occurs: ultimate skin friction capacity is reached, ultimate end bearing capacity is reached, or the maximum O-cell capacity is reached.
Each Osterberg Cell is specially instrumented to allow for direct measurement of expansion, along with compression and top of pile shaft measurements, the downward end bearing movement and the upward skin friction movement are known. 
O-cells range in capacities from 75 tons (150 kips) to 5,000 tons (10,000 kips). By using multiple O-cells on a single horizontal plane, the available test capacity can be increased to more than 30,000 tons (60,000 kips). By utilizing multiple O-cells on different planes, distinct elements within a shaft or pile can be isolated for testing. Using the O-cell, LOADTEST has elevated the application of deep foundation load testing, from expensive time consuming small scale field tests to state-of-the-art short duration full scale load testing of production 
shafts and piles.​*The O-cell Advantages*

*DESIGN*: Excellent tool for value engineering foundation redesign​ 
*HIGH TEST LOAD CAPACITIES*: Test loads routinely exceed 27 MN,
however, O-cell test capacities are available from 0.44 MN to greater than 200 MN under suitable conditions​ 
*REDUCED WORK AREA*: Required work area (overhead and laterally) is greatly reduced vs. any other static load testing system. Testing has been performed inside buildings, under overpasses, in narrow interstate/highway median strips and off-shore​ 
*TIME*: Testing is performed once concrete has reached suitable strength. (which typically takes 7-14 days from pile installation)​ 
*IMPROVED SAFETY*: No reaction system is required at ground level and the test energy is safely buried well below ground​ 
*ROCK SOCKETS*: High test loads can be applied directly on deeply buried rock or soil formations without load shedding in overlaying soils, which eliminates the need for de-bonding techniques​ 
*DEEP CUT-OFF LEVELS*: O-cell testing with deep cut-off levels below ground can be performed; eliminating pile extensions to ground level and pile head preparations​ 
*PILES WITH PLUNGE COLUMNS*: Where steel columns have been cast in the top of the pile, these often interfere with top-down testing techniques, and the O-cell testing method is likely to be the only cost effective way of performing a full scale static load tests on these piles​ 
*ACCURACY*: Since there are no anchors, reaction piles or a reaction mass required, the influences, in terms of modified test pile performance, resulting from the construction and the use of anchors, reaction piles or a reaction mass required in top-down static testing, are eliminated​ 
*ECONOMY*: The O-cell method becomes more economical as loads increase, unlike top-down static tests​ 
*SHEAR / END BEARING COMPONENTS:* The O-cell tests are designed to separate test piles into 2 or 3 pile sections; thus automatically measuring the reaction of each of the component​ 
*AUTOMATION / STATIC CREEP EFFECTS*: The O-cell test is a static maintained load test and uses automatic data acquisition techniques and load maintenance for accurate, efficient data processing and creep measurements​ 
*PRODUCTION PILES*: Post-test grouting techniques allow for testing of production piles​ 
*PERFORMANCE*: The subsequent performance of O-cell tested production piles will be similar to the non-tested production piles due to the lower amount of generated residual stresses in the pile, as compared to applying full test loads "top-down."​ 
*OFF-SHORE*: The O-cell test method particularly excels in off-shore testing environments due to its numerous advantages illustrated above​واليكم عدد من الصور من الموقع



لاحظ صفيحة التحميل في نهاية الوتد end bearing plate​ 


​


----------



## hassan moharram (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## bave renas (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ارجو التواصل


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وسلمت يداك 
ابحث عن مراجع عملية لدراسة الاوتاد وحالانها


----------



## خلدون الجنابي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اضافة بعد الشكر الى م محمد زايد0000 ان محطة البنتونايت تعتبر عاما رئيسي ومهم في صب الركائز في الموقع وكيفية تنضيف داخل الركيزة بالهواء المضغوط مع البنتونايت واخذ العينة بعد الفحص لتحديد خلو داخل الركيزة من الاطيان والشوائب الاخرى 000 وامر اخرى مثل الالات والحفارات وكيفية عملها وطرق قياس الاعماق


----------



## romanymayad (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## laive (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات واتمنى ان يستفيد بها كل مهندس اراد ان يبدأ حياته المهنية بشكل جيد


----------



## الحسني الثاني (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## hassan m. salih (8 سبتمبر 2009)

احييك اخى الفاضل على هذه المشاركه الجميله والمعلومات القيمه


----------



## shun (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هدا العلم الجاهز دون تعب 
مشكور اخي


----------



## محمد الصردي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا نسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maher-mohamed (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكورين جدا على هذه المناقشه المفيده ومن فضلكم لى استفسارين لو امكن توضيحهما 
كيفية تنفيذ الخازوق المائل ومتى نلجأ اليها 
كيفيه تنفيذ خوازيق سند الحفر المتداخل مقاطعها مع بعض 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدجد وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البدر القاهري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل ومهم لكل مهندسي مدني 
مشكووووووووووووووور ع الافادة 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Lion_Power (18 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much Eng. Mohammed .. This is very useful for engineers 

I appreciate you efforts


----------



## redouane206 (19 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## من الامارات (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع والف شكر على جهودكم الطيبة وانا املك قسم من الكود البريطاني الخاص بالاوتاد بس والله مابعرف كيف بدي اضيفوا بالملتقى حتى يستفيد الاخوة والاخوات المشاركين بالملتقى 
ارجوا المساعدة والكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mido_132 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## احمد صخر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

المهندس الكبير محمد زايد جزاك الله كل خير على تعبك ومجهودك الكبير فى شرح الموضوع بدقة عالية بصراحة انا اتعلمت كتير من الموضوع بس زى ما حضرتك قولت اغلب المشاركين اما 
حديثى تخرج زى كده او ما لم يتعرضوا للعمل فى مجال الاوتاد الخرسانية من قبل لذا لا يضيق صدرك من قلة المشاركات
وفى انتظار المزيد من علمك الوفير


----------



## Rovers (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح القيم


----------



## ابراهيم العريان (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا لهذا الجهد الكبييييييييير


----------



## marwan dodo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
أود السؤال عن طريقة تنفيذ الاوتاد (باختصار) وذلك في حال كان هنالك اربع اوخمس أقبية (Basement) اكيد هنا تختلف طريقة العمل او بالاحرى هنالك اعمال اضافية وخاصة في مجال التدعيم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## minagf2007 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*انت فعلا ممتاز و رائع*

المهندس محمد زايد 
انت فعلا ممتاز و رائع
_بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير__ ,_تحياتي لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_sharaki (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله مشاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## marwan dodo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس محمد المحترم 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الكبير لنشر المعلومات المفيدة للجميع 
أرجو منك وبطريقة مختصرة ان امكن ان تلخص طريقة التدعيم وسند جوانب الحفر في حال كان المبنى متعدد الاقبية تحت الارض اي حوالي اربع الى خمس اقبية
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (17 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## eng.noor78 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهما يكن فان اي معلومه مفيده هي سيجزيك الله عنها خيرا ووفقكم


----------



## em farah (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على جهوودك


----------



## akram1968 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة القيمه *​


----------



## 1kereem (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررر على الجهد


----------



## aboalaa33 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
تحيات المهندس / محمد محمود
مدينة ينبع الصناعية


----------



## Gustomar 10 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع والنادر وأرجو أن يتم اكماله لما له من فوائد كثيرة..كما أرجو أن يتم جمع لمعلومات في ملف واحد هكذا تكن الفائدة عامة على لجميع ولكم الشكر


----------



## سحروز5 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك علي ها الموضوع


----------



## akram1968 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا مهما يكن فان اي معلومه مفيده هي سيجزيك الله عنها خيرا ووفقكم*​


----------



## معالم الاثر (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة .بارك الله فيك


----------



## elrisky (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أولا أحب أن أوجه الشكر للمهندس محمد زايد لكمية المعلومات القيمة التى تمت إضافاتها للموضوع
التى ساعدتنى كثيرا فى عملى حيث كنت أعمل بقسم المواد وتم تحويلى للتنفيذ
أحب أن أسأل عن البينتونيت ماهى نسبة خلطه مع الماء؟
و هل يمكن أن يتم خلطه يدويا (للظروف العامة بمصر)؟
هل له وقت معين لتحضيره حيث سمعت أنه يجب أن يحضر بليلة تسبق يوم الحفر وليس بوقت الحفر؟


----------



## m.abdalla (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بشارعرب قال:


> في الأمس بدأت بقراءة هذا الموضوع وقد تمتعت لغنى الموضوع بالمعلومات القيمة التي تقدم بها الأعضاء وعلى رأسهم الأخ المهندس محمد زايد . وهنا أود أن أنوه إلى أن تخوف بعض المهندسين من استخدام مادة البينتونيت ( pentonite) لتثبيت التربة أثناء الحفر يعود كون هذه المادة تخفف من قيمة الإحتكاك مابين التربة وجدار الوتد وهذا مايضعف من قدرة تحمل اوتاد الإحتكاك . وهنا أود أن أطرح هذا التساؤل:
> ماهي نسبة انخفاض قدرة تحمل الوتد أثناء استخدام هذه المادة.
> وهناك سؤال أخر حول ما النسبة المسموحة لإنحراف مركز العمود عن مركز الوتد عند التنفيذ الخاطئ وذلك عند استخدام وتد واحد أسفل العمود.
> أرجو المشاركة من الجميع لإحياء الموضوع ولزيادة الفائدة , كما أرجو من يعتمد على اجابته على مرجع موثوق ككود مثلاً أن يذكر اسم المرجع وشكراً


 
الاخ المهندس محمد زايد هل من رد للمهندس بشار او من المشاركين علي هذا السؤال


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (4 نوفمبر 2009)

baraka allah fik


----------



## منجة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الى بشار عرب:
حسب ما اعلمه انه لايجوز استخدام وتد واحد وأن اقل عدد لمجموعة اوتاد واحدة هي ثلاثة


----------



## المهندس العراقي 33 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

زكاة العلم انفاقة وانت ما قصرت يا اخ محمد زايد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارعرب 

 
_في الأمس بدأت بقراءة هذا الموضوع وقد تمتعت لغنى الموضوع بالمعلومات القيمة التي تقدم بها الأعضاء وعلى رأسهم الأخ المهندس محمد زايد . وهنا أود أن أنوه إلى أن تخوف بعض المهندسين من استخدام مادة البينتونيت ( pentonite) لتثبيت التربة أثناء الحفر يعود كون هذه المادة تخفف من قيمة الإحتكاك مابين التربة وجدار الوتد وهذا مايضعف من قدرة تحمل اوتاد الإحتكاك . وهنا أود أن أطرح هذا التساؤل:_
_ماهي نسبة انخفاض قدرة تحمل الوتد أثناء استخدام هذه المادة._
_وهناك سؤال أخر حول ما النسبة المسموحة لإنحراف مركز العمود عن مركز الوتد عند التنفيذ الخاطئ وذلك عند استخدام وتد واحد أسفل العمود._
_أرجو المشاركة من الجميع لإحياء الموضوع ولزيادة الفائدة , كما أرجو من يعتمد على اجابته على مرجع موثوق ككود مثلاً أن يذكر اسم المرجع وشكراً_​ 
السلام عليكم
يتم تصميم الاوتاد piles في معظم الحالات على اساس الوصول الى طبقة صخرية او صلبه اي ما يسمي باتاد التحميل ( المستندة)Bearing Pile وفي هذه الحالة لن يكون هناك اي تأثير لاي انخفاض في قيمة معامل الاحتكاك Frection Factor وحتى لو كان تصميم الاوتاد سيتم على اساس Frection pile فيمكن اخذ تاثير مادة البنتونيت على الاحتكاك في عوامل الامان بزيادة الاحمال بنسبة 2% على سبيل الاحتياط لان عوامل الامان في تصميم الاوتاد يتم اخذ تأثير مادة البنتزنيت بعين الاعتبار .​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*Pile Dynamic Test*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لما بدا به الاخ محمد زايد في مجال تنفيذ الاوتاد اقدم لكم طريقة فحص الاوتاد بطريقة الديناميكيةPile Dynamic Test​Pile dynamic test is used to assess the load bearing capacity of the pile. This test uses a hammer of a couple of tons to drop on the pile. Displacements are measured using a high tech instrument. This data is processed to arrive at the pile dynamic load bearing capacity as per IS-2911(part-1 section-1). This test is easy to conduct and requires very few site arrangements. 
Code: Background:
Modified Hiley’s formula is given in IS – 2911, part 1, section 1.​ 
To obtain a reliable capacity prediction from dynamic pile testing, some very basic guidelines must be followed. 
Advantages:
As a supplement to or replacement for static tests, dynamic testing takes far less time to perform and thus reduces the costs.
Methodology
The methodology of test is based on a large weight giving a dynamic impact to the elastic body. It equates the energy of hammer blow to work done in overcoming the resistance of the founding strata to the penetration of the ordinary cast-in-situ piles as well as grouted micro piles. Allowance is made for losses of energy due to the elastic compression of the pile, subsoil as well as losses caused by the impact of the pile. The modified Hiley’s formula given in the code I.S. 2911 part 1 – section 1 is used in estimating the ultimate driving resistance in tonnes. From that with a factor of safety as outlined in the code the safe load on pile can be worked out. The instantaneous displacements including rebounds of the pile are precisely recorded in an automatic data acquisition system. This is done for several cycles & then using formulae as in I.S. 2911, the safe load capacity of the pile is calculated.​ 
An optical instrument is used for position sensitive measurement by non-contact continuous measurement with the instrument placed away from the vibrations due to impact load. The system is based on combined light emitting diode transmitters & a position sensitive detector. The transmitter & receiver are installed so that the light beam forms a reference line from the transmitter, receiver to the prism group reflector. The reflected light can be received & recorded 100 times per second. Using the energy transmitted to the pile & accounting for temporary compression of the pile, ground & dolly occurring during the impact loading the ultimate driving resistance is calculated.​ 
Modified Hiley’s Formula​ 
R = Whn / (s + c / 2)​ 
Where​ 
R = Ultimate driving resistance in tonnes
W = Mass of Ram in tonnes
h = Height of free fall in cm considered at 80% for winch operated drop
n = Efficiency of the blow representing ratio of energy after impact to striking energy of ram ​ 
s = Average final set per blow in cm
c = Average sum of temporary elastic compression​ 
Applying the factor of safety, the safe load for the pile is then calculated.
Some of the significant advantages of this method are:
1. Non-contact 
2. Transparent
3. Accurate 
4. Easy to Understand
5. Logical
6. Quick 
7. No need to cut projecting reinforcement from pile head 
8. No need to cast concrete on pile head
9. Greater capacity utilization in design​ 
Standard Setup Diagram
1.Non-contact 
2. Transparent
3. Accurate 
4. Easy to Understand
5. Logical
6. Quick 
7. No need to cut projecting reinforcement from pile head 
8. No need to cast concrete on pile head
9. Greater capacity utilization in design​ 




Dynamic Testing Procedure Notes:
1.To the cured pile, to avoid splitting of head due to impact, a steel cap with timber cushioning between steel & pile head is provided.​ 
2. The instrument and laptop computers is set up at a distance away from the vibrations due to impact.​ 
3. The test considers average/best of 4 blows. It is a known fact that during the first blow, the settlement is larger. The results are co-related with other parameters before arriving at a final conclusion. 
Dynamic Pile Test Methodology:




Information required before testing from the customer site:
1.Pile records (total length, socketing length etc.), soil profile in the area, pile drawings, plans etc.​ 
2.Mix design (if used) details of grade of concrete. 
Facilities required at the client site to conduct the test:
1.Clear approachable test locations with unobstructed view of one meter length of cleaned pile top.​ 
2.Steel Plate & Wooden Cushion.​ 
3.Loading facilities like piling winch along with chisel of known weight with operators installed at the location. 
Sample Dynamic testing Report:


----------



## نص القمر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## القــدادي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يمناك يا مهندس
وعساها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمدعبد الله حمادي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ الذي وضع الرابط لأنه رابط جيد


----------



## المهندس ابو خالد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بنفع اعمل جسر 80سم في 25سم في اسوارة واحده عشرة ملي بدل ضبل اسوارة 8 ميلي رجاءا رد بسرعه على سؤالي

××××××××××××××××××××


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*Pile Integrity Test*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لموضوع الفحوصات التي تتم على الاوتاد فقد قدمت 
Pile Dynamic Test
واليوم اقد م لكم فحص Pile Integrity Test
وهو من الفحوص المهمه حيث يتم في التأكد من سلامة الاوتاد piles من حيث انه لا يوجد فجوات او فراغات Voides وكذلك تجانس مقطع الوتد لكامل الطول .
ويتم هذا الفحص من خلال الموجات الصوتية ومن خلال معرفة سرعة الموجات المرتدة يمكن تحديد مدى سلامة الوتد واليكم الشرح بالتفصيل .​Pile Integrity Test
Pile integrity test is used to assess the continuity of piles. With this test, necking or bulging and uniformity of quality of concrete is checked.Piles that are doubtful for integrity are taken up for Dynamic load testing along with some piles which are ok. Typical defects identified by this test are shown below. 





Code:
Method of Testing : There are Indian Standards for the pile integrity test & the most commonly used worldwide is Pile Integrity Test as per ASTM – D 5882 – 00, “Standard Test Method for Low Strain Integrity Testing of Piles”. Relevant clause from the said ASTM standard is reproduced below: Clause no. 5.2.3 : Placement of Transducers – The motion sensor should be placed at or near the pile head using a suitable, or temporary, bonding material (that is wax, vaseline etc.) so that it is assured that it correctly measures the axial pile motion. The motion sensor is placed generally near the center of pile. Additional locations should be considered for piles with diameters greater than 500 mm. The low strain impact should be applied to the pile head within a distance of 300 mm from the motion sensor.​ 
Objective: To check the pile for continuity for the continuity of the shaft of the pile​ 

Background:
In the sonic test, the top of the pile is hit with a plastic hammer and the reflected waves are recorded by a suitable computerized equipment. From the resulting signal, or reflectogram, one can determine both length and continuity of the pile. Although a powerful tool, the sonic method also has limitations, such as: the test produces no information regarding the pile capacity, and gives only limited information about the concrete quality. The sonic system, can only discover material impedance changes. It cannot tell anything whether these impedance changes are due to poor concrete or due to reduced cross section. Even then this test is a fast & economical tool for determining discontinuities in the pile shaft. If pile records are available, then the results can be fine tuned for greater & more reliable information.
Limitations of the test:
The accuracy of the length determination depends on the assumed wave velocity. This factor, which depends on the grade and age of the concrete, varies from pile to pile and may cause an error of the order of 10 percent.
Site preparation Guide:
For the test to be effective, the top of the pile should consist of clean concrete and free of debris, laitance and bentonite. Testing a pile with a head which was not properly prepared may yield misleading results.​ 
Table 2: Sample Report Sheet (Pile Integrity Test)


 
والى اللقاء في مشاركة اخرى​


----------



## كيتوفان (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
و كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## Eng.M_Abu Bakr (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## mhmdslmon (28 نوفمبر 2009)

والله لا ندري كيف نشكركم علي هذه المعلومات والموضوع القيم جدا ولكن هذا هو ديدن المهندسين في كل بقاع الدنيا شكراً


----------



## mohammad shehab (29 نوفمبر 2009)

_thank you._


----------



## محمد القاسم محمد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم (ان الله اختص اناس بمنافع الناس اؤلئك الأمنون من عذاب الله يوم القيامه)او كما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام فجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.khfagy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلامو عليكم 
شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الجاد 
ولكن اسال المهندس مخمد زايد لتكمله ما بداه حتي تكتمل الموضوع لكل من لي سله علم به او لمن عمل به ولم يلم بكل جوانبه
انا نفذت اكثر من 720 بيل ولكن هناك اشياء كثيره في هذا الموضوع اضافه لي الكثير 
اشكر المهندس محمد واتمني منه تكمله الموضوع


----------



## eng mohamed atef (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كل الشكر لمن ساهم فى هذا العمل الناجح وشكر خاص للمهندس احمد زايد وياريت تكمل هذا الموضوع النافع وجزاك الله كل خيرؤ


----------



## طعم الشهد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك في جهدك واثابك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها في صحيفة اعمالك


----------



## امتياز (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على ما قدمت لنا من معلومات واتمنى من الله لك مزيد من التوفيق ولا تنسى ان تخبرنا بكل جديد


----------



## eng.alfa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أنا كنت محتاج المعلومات دي جدا وبجد استفدت


----------



## alsalamy87 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

mkdlfgklxnkjlxckfgvb


----------



## زينب.. (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررا لك


----------



## alnobi (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو منكم الرد علي هذه المسألة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته: 
جزاكم الله كل خير علي ما تقومون به من مجهودات مباركة ,انا متخصص في ميكانيكا الهندسة البحرية و لكن عندي مشكلة و هي كيفية تنفيذ اربع قواعد (pilings) في البحر اي بواقع اثنين عمود في كل جهة بأرتفاع 3 متر من سطح الماء و متر و نصف تحت سطح الماء,حمولة الونش هو 16000 بوند,فأرجو منكم ان تعطوني افكار لتنفيذ هذا الامر و ايضا نوعية المون المستخدمة, و اخيرا اريد ان تكون سماكة البايل 11 بوصة. و جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## مجدي87 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين


----------



## مجدي87 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين
جدا على الموضوع
شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

alnobi قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
> جزاكم الله كل خير علي ما تقومون به من مجهودات مباركة ,انا متخصص في ميكانيكا الهندسة البحرية و لكن عندي مشكلة و هي كيفية تنفيذ اربع قواعد (pilings) في البحر اي بواقع اثنين عمود في كل جهة بأرتفاع 3 متر من سطح الماء و متر و نصف تحت سطح الماء,حمولة الونش هو 16000 بوند,فأرجو منكم ان تعطوني افكار لتنفيذ هذا الامر و ايضا نوعية المون المستخدمة, و اخيرا اريد ان تكون سماكة البايل 11 بوصة. و جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء.


 السلام عيكم
يطلب تحديد عمق الماء في مكان تنفيذ البايل وكذلك بعد مكان العمل عن الشاطئ وقطر البايل واذا كان هناك مخطط لموقع العمل


----------



## محمد ابراهيم حسن (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس محمد 
هل عندك معلومات عن تصميم pile cap


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا لك لانك لا تبخل علينا من معلوماتك


----------



## mohammedkhairy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ومزيد من هذة الروائع ومتشكرين جدا جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
موضوع مميز جدا وشامل
جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## alnobi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من مر علي الموضوع و لو لم يضيف اي رد , و اخص بالشكر المهندس رزق,اخي العزيز بعد المكان عن الشاطئ حوالي 300 متر و قطر البايل 11 بوصة و احيط علم سيادتكم انه لا يوجد امواج في هذه المنطقة, و جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار ردكم


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا مشاركة متميزة و معلومات مثيرة جدا


----------



## A.Bozan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا انا لن اقوم بالشكر للمجهود الجبار الذي​يبذل ويتم بذله من جميع المهندسين وبالاخص المهندس محمد زايد
لأن كلمة شكرا لا تفيك حقك
انا عندي سؤال بالنسبة لل tie beam
من المعروف في بلدنا ( سوريا ) انه لا يسمح بوجود بايل واحد فقط تحت العمود ( قل عدد للبايلات تحت عمود هو اثنان )
اما في الخليج فهذا الامر مسموح طالما ان ال tie beam موجود
انا عندي مجموعة من المعلومات اود التحقق من صحتها
اولا البايل لا يتحمل عزوم انعطاف أبدا لذلك لا يسمح ببايل واحد تحت العمود بدون وجود tie beam ( هل هذا الكلام صحيح )
ثانيا
ال tie beam مهمته تحمل 10 بالمئة من حمولة العمود كعزم انعطاف ويصمم على هذا الاساس
ثالثا
اذا كان هناك فرق بين مركز البايل والعمود لنفرض 25 سم ( بسبب التنفيذ) هل البايل كاب يجب ان يكون مركزها مع مركز العمود او البايل او بالمركز بينهما وهنا يدرس ال tie beam على عزم انعطاف وقدره 0.25 * حمولة العمود
رابعا
امتداد اسياخ ال tie beam ضمن البايل كاب هل هو طول التثبيت للعناصر المشدودة او غيره
شكرا على الاهتمام​


----------



## المساعد 1 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مايكل كورليون (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك مهندس محمد وانشالله الله يزيدك من علمه اكثر واكثر وانا بأنتظار بقية المراحل التفصيلية من التقدير .
مايكل كورليون


----------



## حســين (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك جزيل الشكر مهندس محمد على الجهد الجبار 
ولكن عندي سؤال بخصوص البايلات واتمنى ان اجد الاجابة الكافية
لدينا مشروع جسر ولدينا عمل بايلات تصل الى عمق 17 متر وبعد تنفيذ 4 بايلات اكتشفنا وجود تكهفات تحت الارض
بعض التكهفات وجدت على بعد 25 متر تحت سطح الارض والبعض على 17 متر
اقترحنا ان نحقن الارض بالاسمنت ولكن وجدنا مشكله ان في بعض المناطق حقنا الارض ب 115 كيس من الاسمنت ولم ننتهي , فلعل الكهف يكون اكبر من المتوقع
ونتمنى ان نعرف طريقه غير السيسمك ميثود لمعرفة حجم الكهف تحت البايلات لانه مكلف جدا جدا 
اتمنى ان تساعدنا في رايك واقتراحك او اقتراح اي من الاخوه 
ناسف للاطالة ...


----------



## samir64 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح واضح وجهد مشكور


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

حســين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر مهندس محمد على الجهد الجبار
> ولكن عندي سؤال بخصوص البايلات واتمنى ان اجد الاجابة الكافية
> لدينا مشروع جسر ولدينا عمل بايلات تصل الى عمق 17 متر وبعد تنفيذ 4 بايلات اكتشفنا وجود تكهفات تحت الارض
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله / الشكر لك اخي الكريم وللاخوة الافاضل ... وبعد
- من المتوقع ان هذه الحالة كانت ستظهر في تقرير فحص التربة .. 
- لم تذكر العمق الذي ظهرت عليه التكهفات من السطح؟ .

الحل الامثل براي المتواضع / 
ان يعاد تصميم الاوتاد ليكون ارتفاعها اكثر من 25 م بعمق كافي ( ثلاث مرات قطر الوتد او 3 امتار ...الخ داخل الطبقة الصلبة ) بحيث يجب التاكد ان ال 25 م هي بالفعل اقصى عمق للتكهف .. 
- ومن المهم عند اعادة تصميم الاوتاد ان يتم الاعتماد كليا على حالة end bearing لوحدها فقط لعدم وجود اي احتكاك مع طبقات التربة ( بوجود التكهفات ) . 

وتقبل تحياتي .


----------



## حســين (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر مهندس محمد على افادتك وعلى وقتك
بالنسبه لعمق وجود الكهف فقد كانت مختلفه بعضها ظهر عند 25 متر وبعضها عند 17 متر


----------



## منجة (21 ديسمبر 2009)

أعتقد انه من الضروري عند إعادة تصميم الأوتاد لتعمل على الإستناد فقط ضرورة تحقيق الوتد على التحنيب في حال كان ارتفاع الكهف كبيرا


----------



## twity181 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلرمات القيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (26 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم يا هندسة


----------



## ايمن الاسدي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

استاذي العزيز ممكن اعرف عدد الركائز لبناية 800 م2 بخمس طبقات بصورة تقريبية؟


----------



## امين حلمي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مليون شكرا اليك يا مهندس على هذا المجهود المبارك والى الامام


----------



## mousef (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف نعالج رأس البايل بعد التكسير


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (1 يناير 2010)

thankes


----------



## mohammedali1 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس محمد زايد على الجهود المبذوله من قبلكم وارجو تزويدنا بالمزيد وارجو التواصل معكم والاستفاده من خبراتكم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اخوكم محمد


----------



## mohammedali1 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي محمد زايد على الجهود البذولة من قبلكم ارجو تزويدنا بالمزيد من خبراتكم العمليه في هذا الجانب واتمنى التواصل معكم للاستفاده من خبراتكم لاني في بداية مسيرتي الهندسية في مجال تنفيذ المشاريع جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## civwaz (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس محمد على هذا الموضوع الجبار


----------



## المهندس لورنس (6 يناير 2010)

الشكر الكبير لك يا أخي


----------



## اناستازيا (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مصطفى الشمري (11 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه ممكن يا استاذ محمد الحصول على برنامج لتصميم الاوتاد


----------



## علاء جمعه (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (13 يناير 2010)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوور ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*​__________________
*لاتأسفن على غدر الزمان *
*طالما رقصت على جثث الاسود **كلاب*
*لاتحسبن برقصها تعلو على اسيادها*
*وانما تبقى الكلاب كلاب والاسود** اسود*
*₪₪¶¤¶₪₪*
*lllllllllllllll*
*مصر*
*lllllllllllllll*​


----------



## محمد حسن السيلاوي (13 يناير 2010)

الشكر والتقدير لادارة الملتقى


----------



## ma-tawa (14 يناير 2010)

شو هاد يابش مهندس
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## osama64 (15 يناير 2010)

سكررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## eng.khfagy (17 يناير 2010)

*الميكرو بيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله 
بعد الشكر 
انا عندي في الموقع ميكرو بيل بيتعمل يريد تقوم بشرح بعض النقاط عن الميكرو بيل


----------



## amel elfadil saeed (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع الpile مشروح بطريقة ممتعة تجبرك انك تقراة وتحتفظ بية لانو مفيد جدا ربنا يوفقك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فله2 (19 يناير 2010)

سلام من الله عليك أخى الباشمهندس

جزاك الله كل خير فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## motts (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير:77:


----------



## emadcoe (20 يناير 2010)

:63::75::77:احسنت يابطل هذا الشرح مهم لكل مهندس موفق ان شاء العلي القدير:77::75: :63:


----------



## abuammar17 (21 يناير 2010)

رجاء توضيح طريقة دق الخوازيق


----------



## منجة (21 يناير 2010)

يتم دق الأوتاد بواسكة الة خاصة بذلك وهي عبارة عن الة تحتوي على هيكل برجي يقوم بالبدء بحضن الوتد في المكان المراد دقه فيه و تتحرك على هذا الهيكل كتلة ذات وزن كبير يتم رفعها الى الأعلى ا ميكانيكيا او هيدروليكيا ثم تترك لتسقط على رأس الوتد وبذلك تقوم بدقه ضمن التربة لحين وصوله الى المنسوب المطلوب


----------



## جعفرجواد (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخي شكرا جزيل لك لاننا بحاجة ماسة للشرح الاوتاد لاننا لمندرسها بشكل وافي


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

معلومات مفيدة جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wael mujahed (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير واعظم الله اجرك


----------



## ناصر السبع (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انتهينا من تنفيذ بايلات برج و عملنا الاختبارات الستاتيكية و النتائج اوكي و باقي علينا نكمل الحفر و تكسيير رؤوس البايلات و عليه أرجو منكم تفصيلا شرح مرحلة تنفيذ هامات البايلات او البايل كاب بدءا من مرحلة تكسير رؤوس البايلات و و المعالجة و حتى صب الكابات و شكرا لكم


----------



## منجة (6 فبراير 2010)

بعد الإنتهاء من تنفيذ الأوتاد يتم تحديد مكان الكاب (القاعدة المستندة على الأوتاد ) بالأبعاد المطلوبة ويتم تنفيذ أعمال الحفر حسب أبعاد الكاب وحتى منسوب أسفل الكاب بالإضافة الى سماكة طبقة النظافة الخاصة بها وبعد الإنتهاء من أعمال الحفر هذه يكون قد تبين معنا رؤوس الأوتاد المصبوبة التي يتم تكسيرها بعناية حتى منسوب أسفل الكاب مع المحافظة على حديد التسليح لرؤوس الأوتاد ليتم تشريكه مع حديد تسليح الكاب . 
بالإجمال ان تنفيذ الكاب مشابه لتنفيذ أي قاعدة منفردة وعلى الأغلب في المسقط الأفقي يكون مركز ثقل الكاب متوافقا مع مركز ثقل مجموعة الأوتاد التي تنفذ فوقها كما أن عملية تكسير رؤوس الأوتاد تكون سهلة على الأغلب لأن هذه المنطقة من الوتد المراد تكسيرها تكون عبارة عن مزيج من البيتون والطين الذي يرتفع من أسفل حفرة الوتد أثناء صبه حيث يشترط أن تكون فوهة أنبوب ضخ البيتون دائما مغمورة تحت سطح البيتون المصبوب بقدر كافي ليتم رفع الأوساخ والطين الى رأس الوتد أثناء الصب وبحيث يضمن وصول البيتون النظيف والخالي من أية اتربة او شوائب حتى أسفل الكاب على الأقل


----------



## azeez3500 (7 فبراير 2010)

منجة قال:


> بعد الإنتهاء من تنفيذ الأوتاد يتم تحديد مكان الكاب (القاعدة المستندة على الأوتاد ) بالأبعاد المطلوبة ويتم تنفيذ أعمال الحفر حسب أبعاد الكاب وحتى منسوب أسفل الكاب بالإضافة الى سماكة طبقة النظافة الخاصة بها وبعد الإنتهاء من أعمال الحفر هذه يكون قد تبين معنا رؤوس الأوتاد المصبوبة التي يتم تكسيرها بعناية حتى منسوب أسفل الكاب مع المحافظة على حديد التسليح لرؤوس الأوتاد ليتم تشريكه مع حديد تسليح الكاب .
> بالإجمال ان تنفيذ الكاب مشابه لتنفيذ أي قاعدة منفردة وعلى الأغلب في المسقط الأفقي يكون مركز ثقل الكاب متوافقا مع مركز ثقل مجموعة الأوتاد التي تنفذ فوقها كما أن عملية تكسير رؤوس الأوتاد تكون سهلة على الأغلب لأن هذه المنطقة من الوتد المراد تكسيرها تكون عبارة عن مزيج من البيتون والطين الذي يرتفع من أسفل حفرة الوتد أثناء صبه حيث يشترط أن تكون فوهة أنبوب ضخ البيتون دائما مغمورة تحت سطح البيتون المصبوب بقدر كافي ليتم رفع الأوساخ والطين الى رأس الوتد أثناء الصب وبحيث يضمن وصول البيتون النظيف والخالي من أية اتربة او شوائب حتى أسفل الكاب على الأقل



وايضا تفريع حديد التسليح "مثل الشجرة " في المرفقات مثال -غذرا علي الرسم اليدوي-


----------



## ناصر السبع (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انتهينا من عمل البايلات و يجري العمل حاليا على اجراء الاختبار الديناميكي على عدد من البايلات 
أرجو منكم بيان النتائج المقبولة و الحدود المسموحة و الفائدة من هذا الاختبار
و شكرا لكم على المساعدة


----------



## shakawa_h (7 فبراير 2010)

جذاك الله كل خير ومشكوررر....


----------



## منجة (7 فبراير 2010)

لم أستطع تحديد ماذا تقصد بالإختبار الديناميكي فإن كنت تقصد التحقق من قدرة تحمل الوتد فهذا الأمر يتم في مرحلة التصميم على وتد اختبار قبل المباشرة بأعمال التنفيذ النهائي


----------



## ناصر السبع (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم
قصدت dynemic test


----------



## Hameed Hamdo (8 فبراير 2010)

it's a good subject thanx for you


----------



## shakawa_h (9 فبراير 2010)

حقا هو موضوع مهم للغايه مشكوررررر....


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## maljondi (13 فبراير 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood eng


----------



## مصيلحى (15 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن أضيف مساهمة من مجهودي المتواضع؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاته 
ممكن أضيف مساهمة من مجهودي المتواضع؟؟؟ هما عبارة عن ملفين بصيغة ms-wordقمت بترجمتهم وفيهما شرح للـ Construction Of Bored Secant Pile Wall
و Construction of contiguous bored pile wall لأني بصراحة سئمت من كتر الأستفادة منكم يا جماعة ((( مش كل شوية أنتو تساهموا وتتعبوا وأنا وعشارات غيري ياخدوا المعلومات أأقصد الكنوز دي لــــــــــوووووزة مقشرة )) والشكــــــــــــر لله ثم ليكم


----------



## SALAH MONIR (16 فبراير 2010)

شكراً يا باشمهندسين على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mohannadahs (16 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله .موضوع مهم ..بارك الله فيك يا مهندس


----------



## eng.ha (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة والهامة


----------



## amel elfadil saeed (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة جدا وانا محتاجة بشدة لبقية الموضوع عن تحديد المحاور والنقاط المهمة لمراحل صب الكاب ومشكور جدا.


----------



## ابو فوزي المصراوي (20 فبراير 2010)

والله العظيم 1000/1000
لو صادفك اعمال كباري (ري) يبقى ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## osamanouri (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفقك الله


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع وربنا يجازيك كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## wael20100 (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك ونريد المزيد


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (4 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على قدمته يا باشمهندس


----------



## احمد 22 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود العظيم 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولو ممكن حضرتك تعمل موضوع عن القواعد المنفصله وكيفيه تصميمهاعلى الكمبيوتر


----------



## محمد ربيع عطية (6 مارس 2010)

ياريت يا باشمهندس لو تعمل الموضوع ده ملف وورد او اي نوع لسهولة حفظه على الكمبيوتر والاطلاع عليه بسهولة


----------



## وائل أبو عمر (10 مارس 2010)

جزاكالله كل الخير


----------



## ماجد العراقي (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني المهندسين الكرام على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياسين محمد الهوسي (14 مارس 2010)

ربي يسلمك


----------



## احمد. عبده (15 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وأن يوفقك دائما لما يحبه ويرضاه فان خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eedbakr (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيككككككككك


----------



## HUMER (18 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## aalmasri (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي المهندس محمد زايد واخي المهندس رزق,

اتمنى لو تعرجوا على الناحية الاقتصادية لاستخدام الاساسات العميقة وخاصة الاوتاد, مقارنة مع الاساسات العادية الضحلة, حتى لو كان بشكل مثال مختصر, حتى تتم الفائدة من الموضوع للاجيال القادمة

كلمات الشكر لن توفيكم حقكم في ما قدمتموه وتقدموه, لكن نقول جزاكم الله بكل حرف حسنة


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 مارس 2010)

aalmasri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اخي المهندس محمد زايد واخي المهندس رزق,
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل م.المصري ... 

بالطبع فان الناحية الاقتصادية ذات اهمية بالغة في تحديد الخيارات عند التصميم ودراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع .. 

ولكن اود ان انوه - وانا على يقين انك تدرك ذلك - ان المقارنة بين الاساسات العميقة ( الاوتاد مثلا ) وبين الاساسات السطحية لا تخضع للكلفة الاقتصادية في تحديدها .. 
لاننا نلجأ الى الاوتاد في حالة عدم جدوى الاساسات السطحية معتمدين على فحص التربة وقيمة الاحمال وطبيعة لمشروع ..

وبالطبع لا يخفى على احد ان الاوتاد كلفتها اعلى بكثير من الاساسات السطحية . ... وما هي الا بديلا لعملية تحسين التربة ... اي انها وكما تعلم تحتاج الى اساسات فوقها ( pile cap ) .


اما ان كان المقصود من مشاركتك هو الاشارة الى الكلفة التقريية لعملية الاوتاد فانا على استعداد ان الخص ذلك لمشروع بعينه كمثال ... 


ولك مني كل التحية والمحبة . ​


----------



## منهل محمد احمد (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ونحن بالفعل في حوجة ماسة لمعرفة هذا النوع من الاساسات


----------



## aalmasri (20 مارس 2010)

هو كما ذكرت انت اخي محمد, فقط اشارة الى الكلفة التقريبية للاوتاد, حيث ان كثيرا من طلبة الهندسة وحديثو التخرج ليس لديهم الخبرة بالكلف الاقتصادية للتطبيقات الهندسية, فمن الجيد الاشارة اليها هنا, ومقارنتها ولو بشكل عام مع الانواع التقليدية للاساسات الضحلة, حتى تكتمل الصورة لدى المهندس المهتم بتصميم الاساسات, وليختار الاساس المناسب بناء على الموقع والمبنى بالاضافة الى الكلفة الاقتصادية. على سبيل المثال, الاساسات الضحلة اقتصادية في التربة القوية او الصخرية, لكن احيانا تكون الاساسات الضحلة غير ملائمة ابدا بسبب ضعف التربة, فنلجأ للاوتاد. واحيانا نواجه حالة متوسطة, حيث يمكننا استخدام الاساسات الضحلة, لكنها ستكون باحجام كبيرة ومكلفة, لدرجة تجعل الاوتاد خيار وبديل اقتصادي جيد, وهذا ما قصدته بالمقارنة بين الانواع المختلفة.
على جميع الاحوال, اعتقد ان اي تسليط للضوء على مسألة الكلفة في هذا الموضوع ستكون مثرية لموضوع تنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية (بالمناسبة, اذا كان لديك علم بذلك, ما مقدار الفرق في الكلفة بين الاوتاد الخرسانية, والمعدنية, والخشبية؟)

دمت بكل خير وعافية


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

عمل أكثر من رائع.*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ضياء حسن العراقي (22 مارس 2010)

شكراااا جزيلا الموضوع جيد جدا والصور واضحة وجميلة


----------



## firsttag84 (22 مارس 2010)

بجد انت مهندس فاهم وخدوم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metallica_333 (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على المعلومات القيمة دى


----------



## adel1980 (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتاب للتحميل عن كيفية حساب القطاعات الانشائية البسيطة اساسات واعمدة وكمرات واسقف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## SALAH MONIR (23 مارس 2010)

ارجو من المهندسين ذوى الخبرة فى مجال الاساسات العميقة ان يفيدونا بخصوص وجود كهوف فى التربة اسفل الوتاد
حيث اننى اعمل بمشروع أنشاء جسر فى المملكة العربية السعوديه وبعد الانتهاء من حفر قاعدة الجسر الاول وبدء عملية حفر الاوتاد وجدنا ان الوتد الاول لايوجد مشكله (14م3) خرسانه والوتد الثانى 20 م3 والثالث 47 م3 -------- الى الوقف عند 22 وتد لا يمثل الا 1/3 من عدد الاوتاد بالقاعده وقرر الاستشارى التوقف لمعرفة اسباب زيادة الكميات فى الخرسانه . 
حدث اجتماع لدراسة وجود كهفات ام لا وتم استدعاء جهاز تصويرى من ارمكو السعوديه لتصوير الوتد بعد حفره لروية ما اذا كان يوجد فجوات وتكهفات ام لا 
لم تظهر اى صورة توضح وجود فجوات 
وتم استدعاء شركة متخصصة فى اعمال الحقن للتجربة وتم الحقن حول الاوتاد المنفذة واماكن عشوئيه اخرى داخل حدود القاعده ولم تسفر عن شىء . وجارى عمل دراسات اخرى لايجاد حلول هندسيه منطقية واقتصاديه .فمن عنده تجربة سابقة يرجى الافاده


----------



## 1984mohamed (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SALAH MONIR (25 مارس 2010)

يرجى الرد على موضوعى 
ارجو من المهندسين ذوى الخبرة فى مجال الاساسات العميقة ان يفيدونا بخصوص وجود كهوف فى التربة اسفل الوتاد
حيث اننى اعمل بمشروع أنشاء جسر فى المملكة العربية السعوديه وبعد الانتهاء من حفر قاعدة الجسر الاول وبدء عملية حفر الاوتاد وجدنا ان الوتد الاول لايوجد مشكله (14م3) خرسانه والوتد الثانى 20 م3 والثالث 47 م3 -------- الى الوقف عند 22 وتد لا يمثل الا 1/3 من عدد الاوتاد بالقاعده وقرر الاستشارى التوقف لمعرفة اسباب زيادة الكميات فى الخرسانه . 
حدث اجتماع لدراسة وجود كهفات ام لا وتم استدعاء جهاز تصويرى من ارمكو السعوديه لتصوير الوتد بعد حفره لروية ما اذا كان يوجد فجوات وتكهفات ام لا 
لم تظهر اى صورة توضح وجود فجوات 
وتم استدعاء شركة متخصصة فى اعمال الحقن للتجربة وتم الحقن حول الاوتاد المنفذة واماكن عشوئيه اخرى داخل حدود القاعده ولم تسفر عن شىء . وجارى عمل دراسات اخرى لايجاد حلول هندسيه منطقية واقتصاديه .فمن عنده تجربة سابقة يرجى الافاده


----------



## الرقم واحد (27 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة مع تحيات اخوك في الله
المهندس العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولقي


----------



## toubje2009 (28 مارس 2010)

ربنل ينور طريقك كما نورت عقولنا...محتاج لي لكتب تصميم من الأساس إلي البلاطات.


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sheta_mido2000 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررااااا


----------



## الورشة (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل عن المعلومات لكن الاحظ ضرورة التواجد بالميدان


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (11 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا ... 

ان شاء الله نستفيد منها في قادم الايام .. 

والشكر لك على ايضاحها بالصور ..

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## civilvip (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك ربي خيرا وبارك لك


----------



## سنيين (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخى الكريم وفى انتظارالمزيد من مشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (14 أبريل 2010)

*[font=&quot]بلال بن رباح[/font]*​ [font=&quot]أذّن بلال في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، ثم أذّن لأبي بكر في حياته ، و لم يُؤذّن في زمن عمر ، فقال له عمر : ما منعك أن تُؤذّن ؟ قال : إني أذّنت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى قبض ، و أذّنت لأبي بكر حتى قبض لأنه ولي نعمتي ، و قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : ( يا بلال ، ليس عمل أفضل من الجهاد ، فخرج مجاهداً ) .[/font]​ [font=&quot]أذّن لعمر إذ دخل الشام ، فبكى عمر و غيره من المسلمين .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​


----------



## mohamad 85 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ارجو تزويدنا بتصميم الانشائي لpile


----------



## عالية المستوى (18 أبريل 2010)

:13::13::13:يعطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك العافيه:14::14::14:


----------



## توفيق درز (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا يا أخي الكريم موضوع في غاية الروعة


----------



## توفيق درز (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا يا أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الثابت الأصيل (20 أبريل 2010)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به 
المهندس زياد اسطنبلي 
وفقك الله
*


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله المهندس محمد زايد خيراً على ما أفادنا به من معلومات قيمة.
وننتظر منه المزيد من المشاركات المميزة.

تم فك تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م الجراني (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طاوي البعاد (12 مايو 2010)

abdoo_farra قال:


> خريطة توزيع piles وطريقة التسليح فى ملف اتوكاد
> انا قمت بتصوير فيديو كل مرحلة فى عملية تنفيذ pile لكن للاسف الملف كبير جدا
> سأحاول وضع الملف الايام القادمة




السلاام عليكم .. أولااا يعيك ألف عافيه على هالشرح .. وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناااتك ..

حبيت أسأل اذا الفيديو اللي يوضح المراحل يا بش مهندس متوفر بالمنتدى . .؟ 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## midoo_m86 (19 مايو 2010)

thankessssssssss


----------



## المهندسة ميلاد (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك على فكرة انا مهندسة الي سنتين متخرجة بس ما كتسبت اي خبر لان تعين بمكان مافي حدا يعلم لهذا انا بحاول استذكر معلوماتي من شرح الي حضرتك مقدمو شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (25 مايو 2010)

انت شجرة طيبه اسال الله لك اجر ما نشرت من معرفه


----------



## م الجراني (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
هذه مشاركة معادة حيث قمت بوضع صور للتوضيح
حتى نتمكن من المشاركة .
في البدايه كما اسهبت في البايلات الخرسانية 
هناك نوعين من البايلات من حيث مبدأ التحميل لها
النوع الاول يرتكز على طبقة صلبه من الصخور وتسمى Bearing Pile
وتعتمد على نظرية نقل أحمال المبنى إلى أعماق كبيرة تتراوح بين 8 متر إلى 25 متر تحت سطح الأرض حسب عمق السطح المناسب للتأسيس... وتستعمل للمباني الهيكلية ذات الأحمال الكبيرة
النوع الثاني بعتمد على الاحتاك بين جسم البايل والتربه المحيطة ويتكون الطبقة الصخرية عميقة وتسمى Friction Pile وتعتمد على تحمل التربة المحيطة بالبايل للأحمال الناتجة عن المبنى بالحتكاك المباشر ... وعادة يتحدد طول البايل بمقدار 30 مرة من قطرة ... كما يتخذ البايل شكل متعرج مما يساعد في زيادة قوة الأحتكاك بينه وبين التربة المحيطة
ويعتمد تحديد اي من النوعين بناءا على فحص التربه من حيث عمق الطبقة الصخرية وكدلك على مقدار الحمل على البايل.
وتستخدم البايلات لنقل الاحمال الى طبقات اكثر عمقا وفدرة على التحمل ولتقليل الهبوط في المباني عندما تكون الاحمال كبيرة وقدرة تحمل التربه قليل.
وكدلك تستحدم البايلات بدل من الجدار الاستنادي لدعم التربه عندما يكون عمق الاساسات كبير 

- البايلات الخرسانة المصبوبة في موقعها: 
تعمل هذه البايلات في مكانها عن طريق ثقب الأرض بالقطر والعمق المطلوبين ثم يملأ هذا الثقب بالخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة ... وتنقسم هذه البايلات إلى: 

أولاً : بايلات تصب في مواسير لها كعب بأسفلها وتترك عند رفع المواسير وصب الخرسانة داخلها مع دقها بالمندالة ومن أنواعها: 

- بايل سمبلكسSimplex Piles*
*




*​ 
*



*

*



*

*





عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40 سم لها كعب بأسفلها تدق بواسطة مندالة آلية في باطن الأرض إلى أن تصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم تصب بداخلها الخرسانة وتدق بمندالة أخرى وفي أثناء ذلك ترفع الماسورة بقدر معين حتى لا يدخل التراب داخلها... أما الكعب السفلي بالماسورة فيترك في قاع البايل إذا كان من كتلة واحدة أو يرفع مع الماسورة إذا كان بشفتين تنضمان وقت دق الماسورة وتنفتحان وقت صب الخرسانة ورفع الماسورة ...​The Simplex pile can be of diameter 0.37, 0.42, 0.51, 0.56 and 0.60 m, respectively with lengths of up to 30 meters. The pile can be raked 4:1.
The pile can withstand compressive loads of up to 4000 kN and tensile forces of up to 1000 kN.​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Execution sequence[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Installation of the casing [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Installation of reinforcement [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Concrete is poured into the casing as it is vibrated out of the ground. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Completed Simplex pile [/FONT]
- بايل فرانكىFranki piles










وهو عبارة عن عدة مواسير تدخل إلى بعضها البعض حتى يسهل لها الوصول إلى أعماق كبيرة داخل الأرض وقد يعمل كعب للبايل من الخرسانة المسلحة ويترك في الأرض لمنع دخول مياه الرشح للمواسير ... ويستعمل طريقة القاعدة المتسعة في قاع البايل ويتحمل هذا البايل من 50 إلى 80 طن – 

- بايل فيبرو: 
وهو عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40سم لها كعب مخروطي منفصل بشفة وتدق هذه الماسورة إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يزال الكعب ويوضع في ماسورة التسليح المطلوب ثم تصب الخرسانة فيها وترفع وتخفض الماسورة حوالي 80 مرة في الدقيقة مما يدمك الخرسانة في البايل – وهو صالح للأراضي ذات التربة الرخوة –​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Typical Franki pile dimensions range from 0.275 mm to 0.7 m diameter, with design loads from 35 to 200 tons. Maximum lengths are of the order of 30 m, although the length usually used is less than 20 m.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Execution of a Franki pile[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.geoforum.com/info/pileinfo/images/cis1.jpg[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Construction of the Franki plug with gravel. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bottom driving with an internal hammer. This operation causes compression of the soil by lateral displacement. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Expulsion of the plug and starting to form the Franki base. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Formation of the Franki base and anchoring of the reinforcement. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Driving completed. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Concreting of the shaft. Successive charges of zero slump concrete are rammed into the soil, simultaneously withdrawing the tube. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Franki pile. A driven cast-in-situ pile with a cast-in-situ pressure injected base. [/FONT]

- بايل سترونج: 
هذا البايل يشبه إلى حد كبيربايل سمبلكس إلا أن الكعب السفلي يعمل من الخرسانة المسلحة المغطاة بكعب من الصلب حيث تصب الخرسانة داخل الماسورة وتدك بقوة حتى تفصل الكعب السفلي وتكون قاعدة متسعة أسفل البايل... ويتحمل هذا البايل من 25 إلى 30 طن. وبجانب أنواع البايلات المذكورة سابقاً يوجد أنواع أخرى تعمل بنفس الطريقة. ولكن بقوة تحمل أكبر مثل بايل مونوبلكس ويتحمل 50 طن وبايل دوبلكس ويتحمل 60 طن وبايل تربلكس ويتحمل 75 طن وبايل كوتربلكس ويتحمل 90 طن. 

- بايل أندر ريمد: Under reamed piles










http://www.geoforum.com/info/pileinfo/view_process.asp?ID=49

يستعمل هذا البايل في الأراضي الطينية السوداء وبعض الأراضي ذات التربة الغير مستقرة والتي تتشقق من اختلاف الفصول الأربعة عن طريق زيادة ونقصان الرطوبة في مكونات التربة. لذلك تعتبر هذه التربة خطرة جداً في التأسيس عليها للمباني . وفي حالة ضرورة البناء عليها يجب الوصول لأساس المبنى إلى عمق في التربة بحيث يكون تأثير اختلاف الفصول على التربة يكاد يكون منعدماً مع استعمال مثل هذه البايلات في التأسيس ... وتكوين هذا البايلات بسيط حيث يعمل حفرة بواسطة المثقب البريمي للعمق المطلوب ويستعمل جهاز الاندر ريمنج لتوسيع قاع هذه الحفرة وذلك لعمل القاعدة المتسعة للبايل – ويمكن عمل أكثر من قاعدة متسعة في البايل الواحد – 

ثانياً :بايلات تعمل من مواسير مفتوحة بدون كعب ثم تفرغ داخلها الخرسانة وقد يبلغ قطر الماسورة 40سم كما يبلغ متوسط البئر الخرساني الذي تخلفه من 12إلى15 متر تبعاً لمنسوب الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ومن أنواع هذه البايل الأتي: 

- بايل ستراوس: 
وهو يشبه إلى حد كبير بايل سمبلكس السابق شرحه إلا أن ماسورة البايل في هذه الحالة تدق بدون كعب.وعلى ذلك ترفع الأتربة من داخل الماسورة بواسطة أجهزة خاصة ثم تصب فيها الخرسانة وتدمك... وقد يعمل هذا الخازوق بطريقة أخرى في الأرض الطينية وذلك بحفر البئر بواسطة المثقب البريمي إلى أن يصل للأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم وضع تسليح الخازوق فيها وصب الخرسانة عليه ويتحمل هذا البايل من 20 إلى 25 طن –

- بايل كمبرسول: 
يعمل بئر قطر حوالي 80سم بمندالة مخروطية تسمى حفار حتى يصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يدك قاع البئر جيداً بمندالة مستديرة تسمى الدكاكة ثم يملأ البئر بالخرسانة بنسبة 1أسمنت : 5 رمل : 10 دقشوم وتدك كل طبقة بمندالة تسمى البطاطة . ويتحمل هذا البايل من 80إلى 120 طن. 

- بايل ولفشولزر: 
يدق ماسورة قطر حوالي 30سم – 40سم حتى الطبقة الصالحة للتأسيس ثم ترفع الأتربة التي بداخلها ويوضع حديد التسليح بها وتغطى فتحتها العليا بإحكام مع ترك فتحات بها لتوصيل****** الهواء المضغوط الذي يسلط داخل الماسورة فيطرد مياه الرشح التي تكون داخلها. ثم تصب الخرسانة بنسبة 1 أسمنت :4 رمل : دقشوم وقد يحدث الهواء المضغوط اهتزازات أثناء رفع الماسورة بقوة فيموج السطح الخارجي للبايل- 

- بايل ريموند: 
ويتكون من رقائق اسطوانية داخل بعضها يتراوح قطرها بين 40-60 سم عند أعلى الخازوق وقطرها 20-28سم عند أسفله ويدق بداخلها بواسطة ماندريل ويترك الرقائق الأسطوانية في التربة بعد ملئها بخرسانة البايل – 

3- أساسات القيسونات: 
وتستعمل هذه الأساسات في الكباري أو الأعمال البحرية أو المجاري المائية وقطرها أكبر من الأساسات الخزوقية وتتحمل أحمال أكبر منها. 
وقد يعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات بالخشب أو الحديد أو الخرسانة. وقد تشيد أما من داخل غرفة تغطس في المياه عن طريق عمل ستائر مانعة للمياه حولها وهذا النوع يسمى بالحجرة الغاطسة. أو قد تشيد حجرة عمل القيسونات من النوع مفتوح السقف.*


----------



## Eng.zeky (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة برجاء أضافة طرق التصميم الآنشائى للخوازيق بانواعها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند يوسف مؤمن (19 يوليو 2010)

:75:لك الشكر اجزله ودمت:77:


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. Bassam (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكور عزيزي محمد،
هل يوجد لديك بحث باللغة الانكليزية حيث انني سأقوم باستخدام بحثك لمشروع تخرجي.

جزالك الله خيرا 
اخوك بسام


----------



## arch_fatima (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .. الشرح وافي ورائع ومفيد حتى للمعماريين ... 
مهندس بسام لا ادري كيف ارسل لك رسالة ..


----------



## Eng. Bassam (29 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة جدا وانا محتاج بشدة لبقية الموضوع عن تحديد المحاور والنقاط المهمة لمراحل صب الكاب ومشكور جدا.*
وايضا محتاج للمراجع ان وجدت.​


----------



## Eng. Bassam (29 يوليو 2010)

*مهندس محمد زياد الرجاء استكمال موضوعك حيث انك وصلت لعند : ثالثا تحديد المحاور وقد توقف لأسباب اعتقد انها متعلقة بالغاء تثبيت موضوعك.وباقي رابعا حتى سابعا وايضا  الفحوصات الخاصة بأعمال الاوتاد . الرجاء المحاولة باستكمال الموضوع حيث ان مستقبلي سيكون بين يديك من بعد الله تعالى وشكرا اخوي.
اخوك بسام*
او ان كان باستطاعتك تحميل ملف word يضم كافة الموضوع بملف واحد فأكون مشكور​


----------



## body55 (30 يوليو 2010)

وجزاك الله خيرانسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## abo eliwa (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل
وأتمنى أن يكون هناك شرح تفصيلى لتنفيذ الخوازيق بالصور إن أمكن
مع توضيح كعب الخازوق وشرح نظرية الإحتكاك المباشر
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aahhmma (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## esmaelbaker (14 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد شكراً


----------



## طارق الجاف (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة فقد كنت بامس الحاجة لها..
زادك الله علما واتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح..
جعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك حسنات ان شاء الله..


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة وفق الله الجميع من المشاركين و الذين زودونا بالمعلومات و جعلها الله لهم في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## صهيب الأسد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي ممكن تكمل باقي العمل اني حاب الموضوع


----------



## mdsayed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## naser desokey (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمة شكر اقل شئ من الممكن قولة على هذا المجهود الجبار جزاك اللة خيرا يا اخى العظيم


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الاستاذ الفاضل محمد زايد وجميع الاساتذة الافاضل السلام عليكم 
اوجه شكري العميق والمخلص للجهود الجبارة والخبرات الكبيرة التي قدمتموها لاخوانكم المهندسين العرب
واسال الله تعالى ان يجعل ماقدمتموه علما ينتفع به وان يثيبكم به خير الثواب في الدنيا والاخرة انه سميع الدعاء

اخوكم المهندس نبيل محمود القيسي


----------



## layth77 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذ محمد شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا ووفقك الله لما فيه خير الامة .
ذكرت المسافة اقل مسافة بين مراكز الركائز هو 3dاو 100سم فاين يمكن ان اجد هذه الفقرة ضمن الكود الامريكي والبريطاني والسبب اني وجدت المسافة في مشروع اعمل علية هي 80 سم علما ان الركائز 35*35سم (وهو قياس غير متداول كثيرا لدينا في العراق) اما التسليح
فهو 8 ×25ملم وبطول 12 متر وهذا ايضا كثير جدا ايضا نرجوا رايك في هذا ولو بشكل سريع
وشكرا جزيلا لكم
المهندس ليث السلامي
ملاحظة: ان الذي فرضه المصمم ان تتحمل الركيزة هو 30 طن فقط وهي من التي تصب بالمعمل وتدق بالموقع


----------



## esamf (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## صقرالخليج (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود جيد والله يوفك ومتميز دوما ان شالله


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (8 يناير 2011)

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## حسين سلامه (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينوزر يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

*ايه الجمال ده يا هندسة ويكتر من امثالك*​


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (7 فبراير 2011)

لك الشكر والتقدير يا بشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله لكم جميعا


----------



## مسترستيل (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## saida2011 (8 فبراير 2011)

جدا مفيد شكرا الك


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

:20:سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

اللهم رضاك والجنه


----------



## m m a (8 فبراير 2011)

اللـهم رضـاك والجـنة
لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك


----------



## مهندس مسلم 33 (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
سأضع قريبا خبرتي في هذا المجال
حيث قمت بتنفيذ أكثر من 700 Bored Pile
في مشروع مترو دبي Dubai Metro
وشكرا لك


----------



## محمودشمس (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## roma hadad (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Majid Hamed (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا عزيزي على هذا الموضوع الجيد وفقك الله


----------



## ثائر يحيى (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا اكثر من الصور فى الموقع وخصوصا حديد تسليح الخازوق مع حديد تسليح القاعدة


----------



## محمد الحجيري 2010 (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله هذه الاعمال


----------



## engabdalnaby (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## futa_eng (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## pmc (11 أبريل 2011)

مشاركة بصوره من احد المشاريع


----------



## Hany salem (12 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## بروف حسين (27 أبريل 2011)

*سؤال للمهندس رزق ومحمد لو زاد هبوط عدد 3 اوتاد عن المسموح به*

السلام عليكم بعد قراءتى لموضوع
البايلات تمنيت الا ينزل عن البوست يوما واحدا
لقيمته........
لدى سؤال لو زاد هبوط 3 اوتاد عن الهبوط المسموح
به 2.5 سم مازا نفعل عدد البايلات فى المشروع
150 بايل


----------



## بروف حسين (2 مايو 2011)

ارجوكم افيدونى ..
كيف يتم حساب الهبوط فى الاوتاد
بمعادلة ام بواسطة المساح وكيف؟


----------



## على الفار (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بروف حسين (6 مايو 2011)

الى المهندس محمد زايد او الاستشارى المحترم
رزق حجازى وبقية الاعضاء الكرام
افيدونى ارجوكم ....
كيف يتم حساب الهبوط فى الاوتاد..والمعادلات
وماهى انوع التحميل المختلفة..type of bearing 
فى الاوتاد افيدونى لو تكرمتم او لديكم المعلومة هزه


----------



## عبد الله عبد (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## eng_mohanad83 (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيكم جميعا واتمنى من كل من لديه معلومات عن اعمال تنفيذ الركائز ان يرفعها للموقع لكي يستفاد منها جميع المهندسين لانه موضوع الركائز من المواضيع المهمة جدا واغلب المهندسين لا يمتلكون معلومات كافية في هذا المجال 
ويشرفني ان اتواصل مع جميع الاخوة المهندسين في الموقع لتبادل الخبرات ومناقشة الامور التي تخص الهندسة المدنية 
انا مهندس مدني من بغداد واتشرف بجميع الاخوة في ملتقى المهندسين 
وانا اقدم لكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان على هذه المعلومات القيمة لموضوع الركائز
تحياتي للجميع ......


----------



## Eyadko (17 يونيو 2011)

اعانكم الله على فعل الخير


----------



## asad* (28 يونيو 2011)

زادكم الله من علمه وافاد بكم خلقه وانار دربكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Civil Er.M (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير موضوع قيم ومفيد لكم الشكر


----------



## eng_a.fathy (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا فايد (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس محمد زايد


----------



## kassim-t (5 يوليو 2011)

الاخ محمد زايد..السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك الرائع بتنفيذ الركائز...اود التساؤل منكم هل بالامكان نسخ موضوعك واعطاءه للاشخاص الراغبين بتطوير معلوماتهم وسيكون اسمك موجودا على الموضوع طبعا..مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aymanhn (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك:77::77::77:


----------



## kassim-t (19 يوليو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكافة الاخوة الذين ساهموا بهذا الموضوع وعلى مدى السنوات الماضية..لكنني في الحقيقة لاأمتلك الخبرة بمجال تنفيذ الركائز ونحن الان بصدد تنفيذ احد المشاريع,حيث يتكون المشروع من مبنى بستة طوابق مع basement ولم يتم اجراء فحص التربة حيث قام المصمم بأعتماد اقل قيمة لل B.C للتربة في المنطقة وهي 60Mpa حيث قام بتصميم الاساس بوضع 288 ركيزة بطول 20م وقطر 80cm, علما ان تنفيذ المبنى يكون بنفس موقع مبنى قديم (هيكل حديدي) بستة طوابق ايضا ,وعند تهديم المبنى القديم ظهرت لدينا pile cap بابعاد (5*5) وتحتوي على اربع ركائز بقطر 50cm, اي ان عدد الركائز الموجودة تعادل ربع الركائز الواجب تنفيذها تقريبا, والسؤال للاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال واكون ممتنا للاجابة.
هل يتم اعتماد الركائز القديمة ويتم اعادة التصميم على هذا الاساس, وهل يتم اجراء فحوصات على الركائز القديمة وماهي الفحوصات.
وبالنسبة الى الركائز الجديدة تكون من نوعReplacement piles, ماهي الفحوصات الواجب القيام بها, اي هل يتم اجراء فحص التحميل للركيزة الاختبارية ومقارنة مدى مطابقتها للتصميم قبل القيام بصب الركائز.
اكرر شكري الجزيل لكل المشاركين


----------



## Engineer Asaad (10 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## eng_yemen (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا..


----------



## mohanad15 (27 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مثال حسابي على هذه المرحلة :​
> لدينا هذه المعطيات من خلال المخططات الإنشائية والمعلومات التي تم معرفتها من خلال قسم المساحة :
> 
> 1-	تم تثبيت صفر المشروع ( bench mark ) من خلال نفس منسوب الطريق المجاور للمبنى .
> ...



:57::57:


----------



## mohanad15 (27 أغسطس 2011)

ي باش مهندس المشكلة شنو اذا حفرتة الحفر الكامل وانا اعمل دبل ويرك مرة واحدة احفر واحدد كل امناسيب مافي داعي اطول المشوار


----------



## م م/هند (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يسعني الشكر للمعلومات القيمة . ولا اجد شكرا الا ان اقول جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2011)

عمل رااااااااااااااااااااائع ومفيد


----------



## أحمد حمدى الكرش (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتفد انه لا يجوز استخدام وتد واحد للفاعدة . يجب ان لا يقل عدد الاوتاد عن 2 وتد لكل بقاعدة منفصلة


----------



## أحمد حمدى الكرش (23 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... وكل عام وانتم بخير ..
> 
> تحياتي اخي الفاضل ... اجابك المهندس رزق نيابة عني بارك الله فيه. ..
> 
> ...






اعتفد انه لا يجوز استخدام وتد واحد للفاعدة . يجب ان لا يقل عدد الاوتاد عن 2 وتد لكل بقاعدة منفصلة


----------



## ahmed_sedky80 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود متميز فعلا .... مشكور


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (25 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك على الموضوع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييين


----------



## zxzx_0007 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد طميزه (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس محمد , مهندس رزق ليه الانقطاع عن تكمله الموضوع الهام جدا . واود اضيف الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## dasco omar (8 نوفمبر 2011)

For 1m3 of cement mortar V=0.75 (C+S) 1:3
Volume of mortar needed for 1m3 of 
For stone masonry Vm=0.3V
For brick masonry Vm=.23V
For block masonry Vm=0.13V
For concrete work 
V=0.67(C+S+G) 1:2:4
Density 
Steel 7850 kg/m3
Cement 1400 kg/m3


----------



## dasco omar (8 نوفمبر 2011)

for estimating concrete mixture and cement mortar for block work
For 1m3 of cement mortar V=0.75 (C+S) 1:3
Volume of mortar needed for 1m3 of 
For stone masonry Vm=0.3V
For brick masonry Vm=.23V
For block masonry Vm=0.13V
For concrete work 
V=0.67(C+S+G) 1:2:4
Density 
Steel 7850 kg/m3
Cement 1400 kg/m3


----------



## dasco omar (8 نوفمبر 2011)

my name dasco omar majid 
i like to learn staad pro
anny one person help me


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكر لكل المهندسين المشاركين في هذا الموضوع.
ونتمنى من أصحاب الخبرة الاستمرار في المشاركة في الموضوع لإفادتنا وإفادة المهندسين الجدد.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل المهندسين المشاركين في هذا الموضوع.
وأطلب من المهندسين الخبراء الاستمرار في المشاركة لإفادتنا وإفادة المهندسين الجدد.


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على العمل الرائع.... ممكن تزويدنا بمذكرة حسابية لتصميم الاوتاد مع الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## hwaida (26 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## Ysmart (12 يناير 2012)

thanx alot


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## engabdo888 (1 مارس 2012)

جزيتم الخير


----------



## Mohamed laith (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled eldraginy (21 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aziz_aaaa (22 مايو 2012)

الاخ م.محمد زايد المحترم
الاخوة المحترمون
السلام عليكم
ارجو بيان المعايير التي على اساسها نستخدم الركائز ( البايلات ) المصبوبة موقعيا او المسبقة الجهد هل هناك محددات هندسية ام انها تخضع لفرق الكلفة ؟ وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2012)

aziz_aaaa قال:


> الاخ م.محمد زايد المحترم
> الاخوة المحترمون
> السلام عليكم
> ارجو بيان المعايير التي على اساسها نستخدم الركائز ( البايلات ) المصبوبة موقعيا او المسبقة الجهد هل هناك محددات هندسية ام انها تخضع لفرق الكلفة ؟ وشكرا


السلام عليكم
يخضع اختيار نوعية البايلات pilesالتى سيتم التصميم على اساسها لعدد عوامل من اهمها"-



الحمل التصميمي على البايل DESIGN LOAD
نوعية التربة وقدرة التحمل لها.
منسوب المياه الجوفية
المعدات المتوفرة للتنفيذ
طبيعة موقع العمل.
توفر المواد (اوتاد خسبية ، معدنية ، خرسانية .....).
الجدوى الاقتصادية (التكلفة).
الخبرات السابقة لكل من المصمم وشركات التنفيذ.


----------



## alan saher (2 يونيو 2012)

Thanxxxx


----------



## المجيك65 (2 يوليو 2012)

الدورات تبدأ من الحفر حتى التشطيب والاساسات بكامل انواعها وطرق تنفيزها بالاستعانة الى فيديوهات من الموقع والمحاضرة الاولى مجانى ورقم المهندس موجود كلمه واسئلة فى اى شى تريد ان تعرفة وتستفسر عنة


----------



## صبري غريب (19 يوليو 2012)

اخواني المهندسين بعد الشكر العميق لجهابزة الهندسه 
عندي مشكله في الموقع ياريت بعد اذنكم تفيدوني بالحل الامثل
تم تنفيذ احد الاوتاد( الخوازيق) ب cut of level اقل من المحسوب في اللوحات . هل ممكن عمل وصل لحديد الخازوق وصب الخرسانه حتي الارتفاع المطلوب؟؟
وما هي الاحتياطات التي يجب مراعاتها مثل ربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديدة . فاصل الخرسانه واحتمال تسرب ماء او رطوبه للحديد
ولكم جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يوليو 2012)

صبري غريب قال:


> اخواني المهندسين بعد الشكر العميق لجهابزة الهندسه
> عندي مشكله في الموقع ياريت بعد اذنكم تفيدوني بالحل الامثل
> تم تنفيذ احد الاوتاد( الخوازيق) ب cut of level اقل من المحسوب في اللوحات . هل ممكن عمل وصل لحديد الخازوق وصب الخرسانه حتي الارتفاع المطلوب؟؟
> وما هي الاحتياطات التي يجب مراعاتها مثل ربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديدة . فاصل الخرسانه واحتمال تسرب ماء او رطوبه للحديد
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ....


السلام عليكم
لم تذكر الطول المتبقي من حديد التسليح للبايل بعد عمل cut of level بالخطأ، ولكن لحل هذه المشكلة لديك الاقتراحات التالية:-

تكسير البايل حتى تأمين طول التراكب overlap المطلوب لحديد التسليح. 
استخدام طريقة الوصل الميكانيكي mechanical coupling 
استخدام طريقة اللحام 






وللمزيد بهذا الخصوص
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/316679-لحام-حديد-التسليح#.UAhq55EaJDw
اما بخصوص اعادة صب البايل فيتم من خلال
تنظيف سطح الخرسانة مع الخشين استخدام مادة رابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديد bonding agent (افضل استعمال مانع للتسرب swelling bar في منطقة الكفر لمنع وصول الماء لحديد التسليح) وثم الصب حتى منسوب cut of level الصحيح.
اما بخصوص العزل فقد تم مناقشتة في وقت سابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...س-رزق-وباقي-الأعضاء-يخص-البايلات#.UAhumpEaJDw

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/218031-كيفية-نزح-مياة-من-هذا-الموقع/page4#.UAho-5EaJDw


----------



## Eng ahmed shrkawy (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت تكمل جميلك يا باشمهندس 
وتكملنا باقي مراحل تنفيذ الاوتاد لو سمحت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed laith (24 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اسال عن overlap بالنسبه لل ring حسب مواصفات الاشتو وهل اوفر لاب بالنسبه للحديد الرئيسي لازم يكون مع clump سلك رباط مع العلم انه لايوجد في الرسومات


----------



## soran osman (8 مارس 2013)

*الشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمد زايد على هذا الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (9 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وخير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (10 مارس 2013)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالله الشاها (15 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## gadou_80 (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## Mohamed laith (3 يونيو 2013)

اسال عن الهوك الذي يستعمل في رفع البايل ها عنده مواصفات معينه


----------



## عبدالودود عبدالله (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا" يا بش مهندس


----------



## بولزرق (24 يوليو 2013)

معلومات قيمة ، جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (25 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayedrashdan (5 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيكم العافيه. 

يا اخوان انا عندي مشروع تخرج عبارة عن برج وال Foundation عبارة عن piles cast insitu عملت كل شيء يخص التصميم, لكن بقى شيء واحد وهو تسليح الpiles كيف؟ قمت بالبحث لم اجد شيء, والسوال االثاني ما هي الاحمال التي يصمم الpile لمقاومتها؟ هل الرأسية فقط؟ ام تدخل القوى الجانبية الاتيه من الزلازل؟ ... اي احد يفيد يا ريت ضرووري جدا, ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed m Egypt (9 مارس 2014)

شكرا يا هندسة .. وربنا يكرمك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 مارس 2014)

ayedrashdan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله يعطيكم العافيه.
> 
> يا اخوان انا عندي مشروع تخرج عبارة عن برج وال Foundation عبارة عن piles cast insitu عملت كل شيء يخص التصميم, لكن بقى شيء واحد وهو تسليح الpiles كيف؟ قمت بالبحث لم اجد شيء, والسوال االثاني ما هي الاحمال التي يصمم الpile لمقاومتها؟ هل الرأسية فقط؟ ام تدخل القوى الجانبية الاتيه من الزلازل؟ ... اي احد يفيد يا ريت ضرووري جدا, ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه المشاركات بخصوص طلبك
اسئلة محتاج اجابتها فى الخوازيق
لماذا يشترط الكود المصري تسليح 2/3 من ارتفاع الخازوق ؟
سؤال في تسليح البايل


> والسوال االثاني ما هي الاحمال التي يصمم الpile لمقاومتها؟ هل الرأسية فقط؟ ام تدخل القوى الجانبية الاتيه من الزلازل؟


يتم تصميم البايل حسب الاحمال الناجمة من التحليل الهندسي على البايلات
ويتم اخذ الاحمال الافقية الناجمة عن الزلازل بعين الاعتبار عند التصمميم


----------



## omar kedra (9 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس


----------



## warasneh (16 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ,,, والى الأمام ,,,


----------



## w7oshy (8 ديسمبر 2014)

شباب احتاج منك خدمة 
عندي piling inspection checklist
إذا ممكن شرح بسيط للمعاني عشان أقدر أحصل معلومات أكثر


(cut off level (QND 
toe depth 
T.O.C
QND​


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (9 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع متعوب عليه ... جزى الله كاتبه خير الجزاء .. فعلا يكتسب الملتقى قيمته من مثل هذه المواضيع التي تجمع بين الجوانب الاكاديمية و الخبرة و الجهد في كتابة المادة و إخراجها بصورة رائعة دفعتني لمصاحبة هذا الموضوع حرفا حرفا حتى الفراغ منه .. حقا المواضيع الجيدة تتعتق و تبقى قيمتها حتى لو مضت عليها عشرات السنون
رائع جدا ..


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك و حماك وحفظك مشاركة مميزة و مهمة جدا و ارجو من الاخ المزيد من التفاصيل مع صور و فيديوهات إن أمكن


----------



## engaboloay (21 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ، أرجو إستكمال باقي المراحل


----------



## joker911 (25 يونيو 2015)

حضرتك ده عزل للبشة وحول البايلات ده ولا ايه ؟


----------



## joker911 (25 يونيو 2015)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> احببت ان ارفع لكم صور عن مرحله استكمال البايل .........................
> 
> ...



حضرتك دي صور لعزل اللبشة وحول البايلات ولا ايه ده ؟؟ وعزل ايه ده ومكون من ايه لو سمحت ؟


----------



## almass (19 أبريل 2016)

up


----------

